# HNIC's 10-12''trike build..''aladdin''



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

now it starts.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

molded rear....for murals


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

bird cages will be milled ends to spikes...spokes will be twisted..with painted dishes...  neck was raked..i will add another cage in frame.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CUSTOM HANDLE BARS;;STEERING WHEEL;;ALL FROM SCRATCH..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

its lookin good man keep up the good work


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

thas were im at now....all twisted spokes done  cages are so sharp i have to put erasers on tha ends :biggrin: handle bars and steering wheel came out great  there at tha crome shop now  more pics soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

thanx for tha coment uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some thin new from a garage sale that didnt' sell...it was left on tha curb..  ..new project...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:03 PM~16642443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you still want to sell it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another project found in tha garbage.. :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 04:37 PM~16642222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is'' lil' devil'' .......an upside down radio flyer....still not near done yet :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

lil' devil...........everythings mocked-up for now...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

it will be bubble gum pink...wit heavy rainbow flake...to match my wifes trike....it's for my little girl...she's 4-months


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my 12'' an 10'' collection.. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:24 PM~16642659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like this rat 
do you have any other rats


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tha red and tha black one are tha same bike.....tha yellow one is an o.g.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

hell ya...jus rat for now..till tha candy is layed...  i got some rats if ur interested.....checkem' out ...gimmie a sec.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

for tha swapmeet :biggrin: still not nearly done....like front steering mecanizime...it's an old radio-jet :biggrin: with a radio flyer up side down..cut out windows;visor....ex.will have real go-kart axle...pinstripe...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my other rat......... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my 16'' f-16 fighter jet bike.....it has live rounds in tha handle bars;;body count spokes i made;bike was found in tha garbage;it's all one shot..paint..it will have 16'' bent springer...wwI grinade pegs...... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE BIKES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

thanx guys.....got alot more to show...dont want to start too many threads...so ill post shit hear.. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 06:22 PM~16643220
> *thanx guys.....got alot more to show...dont want to start too many threads...so ill post shit hear.. :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is ''KALIFORNIA DREAMIN''...........UM SHOWIN U HOW IT FIRST STARTED OUT...IT GET'S REAL BETTER...LOOK AT THA RAKE IN THAT NECK.. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW IT'S ON DIFERANT RIMS... :biggrin: I GOT BETTER PICS SOON..PIPE WRENCH MALTIES CROSS MIRROR..IT'S GONE HAVE ;HORSE SHOE STEERING WHEEL..IT'S GOT 2-PIECE SHWINN SUBURBAN SPROCKET..MADE TO 1-PIECE PLUGGED WIT SPIKES..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16642988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the tires from


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 06:01 PM~16643037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that pin striping is crazy 
who did it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more of my rat


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tire are go-kart....ebay...striping some guy from japan...i will post his card up later...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 06:53 PM~16643505
> *tire are go-kart....ebay...striping some guy from japan...i will post his card up later...
> *


oh ok they look really good on there
what did he charge


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tha pinstriped bike has asshole mirrors... :roflmao: i will post better pic's....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

kalifornia dreamin bike....tha warren wong steering wheel will be gold plated..........jus on for now.....tha horse shoe with re-bar steering wheel will be soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

another rat of mine...this will have 26'' bent spriner...lowwww...ww2 pineapple grinades pegs... :biggrin: old cruiser found in tha garbage..   it's got real bamboo grips..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tha old 1930's era tracktor seat will be welded to tha old seat springs.....peep tha goggles... :biggrin: :wow: can'twait till tha fork is on...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

name of that army bike is ''gangreen''...........peep tha spokes...i did zig-zag... :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

come on 
now you have to show the one with the engine


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my new 26'' cruiser stretch...  i'm workin' on..check tha body-counts..  thay will have spade dishes soon...suicide break shifter;spade disk break..  eveything fire-ball red metal flake..hok


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

evil :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

new shots..it's a cold one.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

workin on'' twisted dreamz..''crome shop got my bars..  peep tha extra suport bar on dubble twisted forks.. :biggrin: still needs mad more parts..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

now...this is my full show 20''..  tha rear fender will be molded to tha frame..;;;;all gold...;;all air brushed..im' taking my time on this one..  ...................thanx d-twist......it's a bout time i learned how to post pics.. :biggrin: next from d-twist is handle bars;fork;spring;may be some 20''wheels if he wants to make em'   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is my kikker 5150...san.fran..bobber....  still not built fully yet..suicide grinade shifter ant fully on yet..soon ...this summer..been workin on it tha hole winter :biggrin: thing halls assssssssss :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

it will have mean assss pinstriping...brass knuckle levlers..tru mexican blanket on front fender... uffin: maltease cross tail lights...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin: now u asked... :biggrin: tha kick stand will be ditched..real old brown hair pin seat..with springs..to a springer seat post..those drag bars..gloss black motor..flat black frame;tank;re-run and extend exhaust...wrap it..ol'skool  26'' bent springer...slammed :biggrin: wit real thick tires...mean pinstriping.. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

a crack head sold me that motor in a peice of shit bike for $25.00........ :thumbsup: and i tore it down....it runs so sick...perfect


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

he needed beer........


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 18 2010, 04:33 PM~16653342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats goin to be a mean mother fucker


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

i see the 718 what part of ny u at


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BRONX..BRUCKNER BLVD. I SPOKE TO SOME CAT FROM UR CLUB AN WAS SUPOSE TO CHECK OUT SOME PARTS HE HAD....BUT JUS HAD MY LITTLE GIRL..SO I HAD TO CHILL OUT ALOT..SO WAS GOOD HOMIE...IS BEEN AWILE..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 19 2010, 05:58 AM~16659405
> *BRONX..BRUCKNER BLVD.  I SPOKE TO SOME CAT FROM UR CLUB AN WAS SUPOSE TO CHECK OUT SOME PARTS HE HAD....BUT JUS HAD MY LITTLE GIRL..SO I HAD TO CHILL OUT ALOT..SO WAS GOOD HOMIE...IS BEEN AWILE..
> *


same here chillin :biggrin: not doing much just building a streetbike for the summer at least just to cruise around  
u got some nice builds going on


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD LOOKIN'...CANT WAIT TILL SHOW SEASION...GONA ROLL HARD THIS YEAR..ILL KEEP EVERY ONE POSTED ON MY BUILDS THO...NOW I NO HOW TO POST PIC...................  uffin: BUT U GUYS SOLD THOSE 2-SICK FRAMES...THA RED ONE...... AN THA GREEN SWISS CHEEZE ONE?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOTHER ONE..WORKIN ON..WILL KEEP U POSTED.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 04:08 PM~16642493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up i just noticed this thread and i like the projects that your building its nice to see these little bikes being built not too many people build them im building more of these bikes myself. i started my trike with this one


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice work HNIC and family


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Feb 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16691643
> *whats up i just noticed this thread and i like the projects that your building its nice to see these little bikes being built not too many people build them im building more of these bikes myself. i started my trike with this one
> *



I love these trikes. They come out nice when done and are easy to transport too


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a couple of them in my basement. Have one painted and lowered.it got dropped so it needs a repaint. The rest are just waiting for thier moment for a second chance in life.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

~*~ THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS!  
WILL KEEP EVERYONE POSTED!! :biggrin: 
CHAIN REACTION....I REMEMBER WHEN YOUR TRIKE STARTED OUT LIKE THAT... U DID A LOT OF WORK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOOKIN GOOD ... KEEP US POSTED


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

MEEBA.....I HAVE ALOT OF THEM TO...WAITING FOR A 2nd-LYFE... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 06:44 PM~16644094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you get a chance post a pic of that orenge frame in the back ground. it looks interesting.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

I GO TO MY GALLERY TOMORROW...I WILL HAVE A PIC FOR U...KEEP YA POSTED..  IT'S AN UPSIDE DOWN LOWRIDER FRAME..NOT SHWINN..BUT WITH A NICE FENCE PIECE ON TOP WERE THE BELLY TUBE WAS..I WILL SHOW PICS uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 22 2010, 10:42 PM~16695940
> *I GO TO MY GALLERY TOMORROW...I WILL HAVE A PIC FOR U...KEEP YA POSTED..  IT'S AN UPSIDE DOWN LOWRIDER FRAME..NOT SHWINN..BUT WITH A NICE FENCE PIECE ON TOP WERE THE BELLY TUBE WAS..I WILL SHOW PICS uffin:
> *


i was going to do a sissy bar made out of the spiked iron fence posts but the seen a bike that already did it. i also tryed to weld a iron table leg on my china frame but the person wouldent do it for me. then my ex step dad threw it away.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 23 2010, 01:11 AM~16696365
> *i was going to do a sissy bar made out of the spiked iron fence posts but the seen a bike that already did it.  i also tryed to weld a iron table leg on my china frame but the person wouldent do it for me. then my ex step dad threw it away.
> *


THAT SUCKS.... :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ill post up the design for the 12" fork in an hour or so just the shape not to real scale yet but it will be the exact same just reduced


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 04:11 PM~16953332
> *ill post up the design for the 12" fork in an hour or so just the shape not to real scale yet but it will be the exact same just reduced
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SORRY DIDNT GET TO MY SPOT YET... :wow: DIDNT FORGET TO POST PIC'S OF THE YELLOW FRAME..I JUS HAD SO MUCH ON MY TABLE THESE PAST 2-WEEKS..... :wow:  I WILL KEEP YA POSTED...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX HOMIE........   :biggrin: :wow: THAT WAY I CAN REALLY LOOK AT IT   SO WHEN I GET THERE SOME TIME I CAN GIVE U THE MEASURMENTS  WE MIGHT ROLL TONIGHT :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool sure thing  when you get a chance


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres the design for the aladdin forks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX.....NOW I GOT U SOON....   :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i just have to scale i down from a 20" fork to a 12" fork


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 02:19 PM~16953695
> *heres the design for the aladdin forks
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 05:19 PM~16953695
> *heres the design for the aladdin forks
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Here's some nice job bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx sweet twan


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 21 2010, 05:25 PM~16953736
> *NICE
> *


thx west... now you see why it takes a bit of time... you get better results that are ttt


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 02:28 PM~16953766
> *thx west... now you see why it takes a bit of time... you get better results that are ttt
> *


YUP THOSE CAM OUT REAL NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 04:24 PM~16953729
> *i just have to scale i down from a 20" fork to a 12" fork
> *


....    KQQL :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16642222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS THA TRIKE THAT'S GETTING THE 12''SWORD FORK    :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HANDLE BARS AND STEERING WHEEL ARE STILL AT CROME SHOP  :uh: I WANT TO SEE THEM SO BAD :biggrin:  UM LIKE A CHILD :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think i got it pretty close... crown/t-bar holes are 5-1/2" apart on centre... axle hole is 8" away from bottom t-bar hole in approx proportion for a 12" rim/tire in relation to its 20" counterpart...I think right now it is pretty darn close to being the right size...\


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BRO....  SO WHEN U CUTIN THEM....ILL JUS SEND U THE HOLE THING FOR BOTH...  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IM THINKIN TO MAKE THINGS EASY....JUST LEAVE OUT THE HOLE ON THE TIP OF THE BLADE...WHEEL AXLE HOLE......ILL DRILL IT  CAUSE DONT NO HOW I WANT THE FRONT WHEEL...???YET...TILL FORKS GET HEAR...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok illtake out the axle hole... files are ready i can send to cut tomorrow should be done by end of next week.

paypal [email protected]

yr wife has the prices


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

KOOL....  I WILL SPEAK TO HER IN THE MORNING...SHE'S SLEEPIN :biggrin: AND ME UM :wow: :biggrin: GOOD LOOKIN ..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16642222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 09:28 PM~16981079
> *:wow:
> *


who did ur spokes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 22 2010, 12:40 AM~16958017
> *i think i got it pretty close... crown/t-bar holes are 5-1/2" apart on centre... axle hole is 8" away from bottom t-bar hole in approx proportion for a 12" rim/tire in relation to its 20" counterpart...I think right now it is pretty darn close to being the right size...\
> 
> 
> ...


JUS TO GET A BIRD'S EYE....VIEW :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I DID.....  :biggrin: I FOUND SOME BBQ SCURES ...CUT EM..WELDED THEM  THE DISHES WILL BE PAINTED... BUT SPOKES LEFT CROME...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 07:32 PM~16642744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: A lot of projects of here :biggrin:  
Syked1 gonna have a lot of job to do  just kdN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

AFTER WIFY'S HEART 26''FORK SUPORT BARS.....12'' ALADDIN LOWER SWORD FORKS......  NO SECRETS..UM ALL SO GONA BE IN PROCESS OF FULLY ENGRAVING MY TRUCK STEERING WHEEL..THAT WILL SET ME BACK A WEEK OR 2.....BUT THE WE GONA DO SOME THIN FOR A 20'' PROJECT....  NEXT ARE SOME POT LEAF SUPPORT BARS  :wow: 20''  AN SPROCKET  MAY BE SOME PEDALS  :wow: :wow: BUT SUPPORT BARS AN SPROCKET ARE FIRST.....SO IF ANY IDEA'S ....  :wow: THRO EM' MY WAY......


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16981603
> *AFTER WIFY'S HEART 26''FORK SUPORT BARS.....12'' ALADDIN LOWER SWORD FORKS......  NO SECRETS..UM ALL SO GONA BE IN PROCESS OF FULLY ENGRAVING MY TRUCK STEERING WHEEL..THAT WILL SET ME BACK A WEEK OR 2.....BUT THE WE GONA DO SOME THIN FOR A 20'' PROJECT....  NEXT ARE SOME POT LEAF SUPPORT BARS   :wow: 20''  AN SPROCKET  MAY BE SOME PEDALS   :wow:  :wow: BUT SUPPORT BARS AN SPROCKET ARE FIRST.....SO IF ANY IDEA'S ....   :wow: THRO EM' MY WAY......
> *


Pictures on the e.c.topic :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 12:59 AM~16981603
> *AFTER WIFY'S HEART 26''FORK SUPORT BARS.....12'' ALADDIN LOWER SWORD FORKS......  NO SECRETS..UM ALL SO GONA BE IN PROCESS OF FULLY ENGRAVING MY TRUCK STEERING WHEEL..THAT WILL SET ME BACK A WEEK OR 2.....BUT THE WE GONA DO SOME THIN FOR A 20'' PROJECT....  NEXT ARE SOME POT LEAF SUPPORT BARS   :wow: 20''  AN SPROCKET  MAY BE SOME PEDALS   :wow:  :wow: BUT SUPPORT BARS AN SPROCKET ARE FIRST.....SO IF ANY IDEA'S ....   :wow: THRO EM' MY WAY......
> *



my pleasure bro im a fellow toker


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAT ONES... :wow: WAT DOES EC MEAN :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

the ec is East coast


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 12:06 AM~16981732
> *WAT ONES... :wow: WAT DOES EC MEAN :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :around: :rofl: just jokin  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 12:05 AM~16981724
> *my pleasure bro im a fellow toker
> *


THIS IS GREAT TO HEAR...  I KINDA FIGURED...CANADA :biggrin: UM DUCKIN DOWN HEAR :wow: :wow: FROM THA PO :biggrin: :biggrin:BUT IF WE EVER GET UP AT A SHOW OR SOMETHIN ...WILL ALL BURN IT DOWN :wow:         EXPENSIVE HABITS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 24 2010, 12:11 AM~16981805
> *:twak:  :dunno:  :around:  :rofl: just jokin   :biggrin:
> *


GOTCHA.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  TO MUCH A THAT SHIT..  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 24 2010, 01:12 AM~16981813
> *THIS IS GREAT TO HEAR...  I KINDA FIGURED...CANADA :biggrin: UM DUCKIN DOWN HEAR :wow:  :wow: FROM THA PO :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT IF WE EVER GET UP AT A SHOW OR SOMETHIN ...WILL ALL BURN IT DOWN :wow:                 EXPENSIVE HABITS
> *



hell ya man make a trip up to montreal, and we will show you a good time


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 06:23 AM~16983400
> *hell ya man make a trip up to montreal, and we will show you a good time
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: AND WILL EAT MAD FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 24 2010, 04:23 AM~16983400
> *hell ya man make a trip up to montreal, and we will show you a good time
> *


✵We're there✵ One of these days ✵ lmao


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

..........JUST SOMETHING MY HUSBAND IS WORKING ON....... :wow: TEST PANEL FOR A 20'' :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....ANOTHER PROJECT WERE WORKING ON..... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........HUNTS POINT......SOUTH BRONX...WERE WE REST   :wow: THE CITY NEVER SLEEPS.... :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....WE LOVE GRAFFITI......


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 24 2010, 11:43 PM~16993898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna cell them cylinders ? :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.........SOME MORE OF THE POINT....... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 24 2010, 11:52 PM~16993946
> *wanna cell them cylinders ? :biggrin:
> *


..........I HERD THAY STOPPED MAKING THEM :angry: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

..........AN SOME MORE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:03 AM~16993995
> *..........I HERD THAY STOPPED MAKING THEM :angry:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


serious.. now I want them more.. how mush ? :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........SOME MORE..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 12:10 AM~16994042
> *serious.. now I want them more.. how mush ? :biggrin:
> *


ILL ASK MY HUSBAND....IF SO UR THE 1ST TO GET EM' :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......SOME MORE............ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

I LOVE THIS ONE.... :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

............ONE OF MY HUSBAND'S CLUB TATS.......EXPENSIVE HABITS.....LOW4LYFE


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

HE GOT ...HOLAND....IN THE SCROLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........MY HUSBAND AND I :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16994059
> *ILL ASK MY HUSBAND....IF SO UR THE 1ST TO GET EM' :biggrin:
> *


koo tx. nice work by the way. you guys did all that.. koo


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........NOT NEARLY DONE YET...... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:52 AM~16994184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS BEFORE WE WERE MARRIED :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 01:07 AM~16994240
> *THAT WAS BEFORE WE WERE MARRIED :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


hope the excitement still the same..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......MY HUSBAND SAY'S I LOOK A LITTLE LIKE TOMB RAIDER :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16994246
> *hope the excitement still the same..lol..  :biggrin:
> *


EVEN BETTER........ :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......OUR SUGAR GLIDERS...... :biggrin:  :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....CALI...... :biggrin: MY LITTLE HOMIE SLEEPING


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

....WE FELT BAD THAT HOMIE DIDNT HAVE A GIRL ... :uh: SO LOCK WHAT HAPPENS.... :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.........THAT'S FOR MY BABY :wow:       LOVE YA........................


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

............THIS IS FOR U LOVE.......... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

............. MY PEANUT........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....SOME THING WERE WORKING ON FOR ''GIA'' OUR BABY GIRL :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......SAW THIS A FEW AGO :uh: :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.........MY BABY SPRAYED THIS.... :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......SOME OLD BEFORE SHOTS..... :biggrin: RUST-BUCKET.........I DINT THINK THIS IS A SCHWINN.... :uh: BUT THE EMBLEMS LOOK THE SAME... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

............ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

..............  :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

..........MY BABIES INTERIOR TO HIS TRUCK...... :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

DREAD LOCK -FLAME HAIR....SKULL CONSOLE :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

........SOME MORE OF MY BABIES INTERIOR.....


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THE CITY............N.Y.C.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

............I NAMED THIS ONE ''GOT-BRAINS'' :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.......ANOTHER CRAZY ONE WE GOT..... :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

..........ALSO A WINDSHEILD TO....... :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....MY HUSBANDS TO MATCH THE INTERIOR OF HIS 93'CAPRICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.....


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

......MY HUSBAND'S BOY....TAINO


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

.............OUR NEXT GENERATION ...... :biggrin:  OUR BABY ''GIA''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW........BABE :wow: :wow: :wow: GOOD PIC'S     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:    HAVENT SEEN THO'S IN A WILE......


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 12:16 AM~16994059
> *ILL ASK MY HUSBAND....IF SO UR THE 1ST TO GET EM' :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: any news ?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 04:08 PM~16999250
> *:biggrin:  any news ?
> *


 ....WAS UP HOMIE...I ONLY GOT ONE PAIR.... :wow: AND I CALLED PRO HOPPER... :angry: NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....EVER SINCE AIR CYLINDERS CAME OUT... :uh: I THINK THAY GOT MAD....STOPPED MAKIN' THEM  I GOT 2 BIKES THAT NEED DRO CYLINDERS :wow: IM PISSED MY SELF  :wow: :wow: BUT THERE ARE TIMES WHEN PEOPLE HAVE HARD TIMES....I GOT A BABY NOW...  SO I CANT ALLWAYS KEEP EVERY THING......BUT NOW IM NOT THAT LOW ON CASH...SO FOR NOW ILL KEEP EM'BUT U CAN ALLWAYS FEEL FREE TO CHECK IN.....THINGS CAN CHANGE....PLUS I SETTING UP A PAY PAL SO ALOT WILL BE FOR SALE SOON..... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 06:13 PM~17000535
> *....WAS UP HOMIE...I ONLY GOT ONE PAIR.... :wow: AND I CALLED PRO HOPPER... :angry: NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....EVER SINCE AIR CYLINDERS CAME OUT... :uh: I THINK THAY GOT MAD....STOPPED MAKIN' THEM  I GOT 2 BIKES THAT NEED DRO CYLINDERS :wow: IM PISSED MY SELF   :wow:  :wow: BUT THERE ARE TIMES WHEN PEOPLE HAVE HARD TIMES....I GOT A BABY NOW...  SO I CANT ALLWAYS KEEP EVERY THING......BUT NOW IM NOT THAT LOW ON CASH...SO FOR NOW ILL KEEP EM'BUT U CAN ALLWAYS FEEL FREE TO CHECK IN.....THINGS CAN CHANGE....PLUS I SETTING UP A PAY PAL SO ALOT WILL BE FOR SALE SOON..... :wow:
> *


i noticed you got a set of deuce diamond spinnerz, dont sell those bro, since that company went out of business those wheels are just becomming more rare cause all the bmx cats are smashing theres up by ruff ryding, only us lowrider cats are preserving them and years down the line when they are even harder to find than now they gonna be worth some real cash!!!! just looking out


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 05:09 PM~17001019
> *i noticed you got a set of deuce diamond spinnerz, dont sell those bro, since that company went out of business those wheels are just becomming more rare cause all the bmx cats are smashing theres up by ruff ryding, only us lowrider cats are preserving them and years down the line when they are even harder to find than now they gonna be worth some real cash!!!! just looking out
> *


man just about to ask bout the rims..lol..

koo so I'm hitting you up again..lol.. koo I'll keep you in mind..


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 05:09 PM~17001019
> *i noticed you got a set of deuce diamond spinnerz, dont sell those bro, since that company went out of business those wheels are just becomming more rare cause all the bmx cats are smashing theres up by ruff ryding, only us lowrider cats are preserving them and years down the line when they are even harder to find than now they gonna be worth some real cash!!!! just looking out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANTIQUES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 07:00 PM~17002187
> *man just about to ask bout the rims..lol..
> 
> koo so I'm hitting you up again..lol.. koo I'll keep you in mind..
> *


 :roflmao: 
•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 07:09 PM~17001019
> *i noticed you got a set of deuce diamond spinnerz, dont sell those bro, since that company went out of business those wheels are just becomming more rare cause all the bmx cats are smashing theres up by ruff ryding, only us lowrider cats are preserving them and years down the line when they are even harder to find than now they gonna be worth some real cash!!!! just looking out
> *


WOW....THAT'S SOME SHIT... :wow: GOOD LOOKIN OUT  NOT GETTING RID OF THEM ANY TIME SOON...     JUS YET ATLEST... :wow: I TRY TO TELL MY WIFE THAT..THE THING IN OUR LOWRIDER GAME ARE MOSTLY VERY RARE...OR ONE OFF HAND MADE.....SO SOME TIMES I SEE THING OUT THERE THAT ARE RARE; AND BEING SOLD...SOME TIMES I JUMP RIGHT ON IT......AND SOME TIMES MY WIFE YELL'S AT ME.....BUT I TRY TO EXPLAIN IT..........MAY BE NOW SHE CAN SEE WITH HER OWN EYE'S...... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 09:12 PM~17002327
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ANTIQUES  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 09:00 PM~17002187
> *man just about to ask bout the rims..lol..
> 
> koo so I'm hitting you up again..lol.. koo I'll keep you in mind..
> *


HELL YA HOMIE..........ILL MAKE SURE I DO U GOOD.....  SINCE U 1ST ONE ASKIN...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17002354
> *WOW....THAT'S SOME SHIT... :wow: GOOD LOOKIN OUT  NOT GETTING RID OF THEM ANY TIME SOON...        JUS YET ATLEST... :wow: I TRY TO TELL MY WIFE THAT..THE THING IN OUR LOWRIDER GAME ARE MOSTLY VERY RARE...OR ONE OFF HAND MADE.....SO SOME TIMES I SEE THING OUT THERE THAT ARE RARE; AND BEING SOLD...SOME TIMES I JUMP RIGHT ON IT......AND SOME TIMES MY WIFE YELL'S AT ME.....BUT I TRY TO EXPLAIN IT..........MAY BE NOW SHE CAN SEE WITH HER OWN EYE'S...... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i'M NOT A BIG FAN OF THEM MYSELF, THE CHROME PLATINGS PRETTY CHEAP, BUT i GOT MYSELF A SET THAT WILL BE PRESERVED FOR YRS TO COME TOO  I PUT A THICK COAT A WAX ON THEM AND LEFT IT FOR A WHILE B4 I WIPED IT NOW ITS GOT LIKE A PROTECTIVE COVERING ON THEM, JUST A THOUGHT FOR YA


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17002380
> *HELL YA HOMIE..........ILL MAKE SURE I DO U GOOD.....  SINCE U 1ST ONE ASKIN...
> *


koo I might trade ya too fer some bagged cylinders or something.. of a 20 inch..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 25 2010, 09:27 PM~17002453
> *i'M NOT A BIG FAN OF THEM MYSELF, THE CHROME PLATINGS PRETTY CHEAP, BUT i GOT MYSELF A SET THAT WILL BE PRESERVED FOR YRS TO COME TOO  I PUT A THICK COAT A WAX ON THEM AND LEFT IT FOR A WHILE B4 I WIPED IT NOW ITS GOT LIKE A PROTECTIVE COVERING ON THEM, JUST A THOUGHT FOR YA
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BIKE IS ON FIRE HOMIE....  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...SPINNERS LOOK NICE ON THERE.. :wow:  GOOD LOOKIN ON THE TIP, BUT NO SECRETS IMA FULLY ENGRAVE THE WHOLE RIM....FRONT, BACK, INSIDEOUT 2TONE GOLD N CHROME...TRADITIONAL ENGRAVING!!!  
HOW MUCH THEN $$$$?? :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 25 2010, 10:15 PM~17003041
> *THAT BIKE IS ON FIRE HOMIE....  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON...SPINNERS LOOK NICE ON THERE.. :wow:   GOOD LOOKIN ON THE TIP, BUT NO SECRETS IMA FULLY ENGRAVE THE WHOLE RIM....FRONT, BACK, INSIDEOUT 2TONE GOLD N CHROME...TRADITIONAL ENGRAVING!!!
> HOW MUCH THEN $$$$?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: then we can trade :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 25 2010, 10:10 PM~17002982
> *koo I might trade ya too fer some bagged cylinders or something.. of a 20 inch..
> *


NICE......... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........ :biggrin: NOT DONE YET.....NEEDS TO BE SAND BLASTED....BODY WORK TO UP SIDE DONE TANK......ALL WELDS GRINDED....AND CANDY COATED.....REAR SKERTS TO......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............MY DEC.1973 BURBAN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............MY HOLLYWOOD........SEP. 1967 :wow: :wow:   I HAVE ALL BAGES ORIGANAL AND RE-STORD......  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................SO HEARS MY STRETCH HOPPER.......IM SLOWLY CUTTING OUT STOCK BARS TO FRAME....AND RE-PLACE ING IT WITH TWISTED.....NOW IM DOIN A THICKER TWIST FOR OTHER PIPES.......IT'S GONA BE PRITTY HEAVY :wow: :wow: :biggrin: THATS Y I NEED A 2ND BATTERY... :biggrin:   SOON THO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......THIS A SCOOTER FOR MY LITTLE GIRL....GIA. THAT WILL BE DONE CRAZY SOON :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............A 12'' FRAME THAT WILL HAVE FULL METAL WORK SOON...... :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............THIS IS MY ONE OF MY 20''S :biggrin: ALL OUT THA BOX...  JUST WITH LITTLE CUSTOM DETAILS  I NAMED IT ''NOTHIN SPECIAL'' :biggrin:  STILL GETTING NICE BARS...THERE COMING


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 03:57 PM~16641358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............SO NOW BACK TO ''ALADDIN'' :biggrin: :wow: GOT MY HANDLE BARS AND STEERING WHEEL BACK FROM CROME................ :wow: :biggrin:  AND SENT MORE PIECES IN :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........10'' RADIO FLYER TRIKE BARS......FOR...''ALADDIN''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................SOME MORE OF ''ALADDIN''S BARS N WHEEL   CAME OUT REAL SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17011635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.........THE BIRD CAGE ENDS WER MILLED  THERE SO SHARP..I STABED MY HAND 3 TIMES ALREADY :wow: GOTTA PUT ERASERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 06:30 PM~17011664
> *.........THE BIRD CAGE  ENDS WER MILLED  THERE SO SHARP..I STABED MY HAND 3 TIMES ALREADY :wow: GOTTA PUT ERASERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Honestly I don't like them.. 








































































:wow: I love em..look at the chrome..shaoo..looken good.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 07:21 PM~17011033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I ALSO HAVE ALL THE ORIGINAL PARTS FOR THIS.......SEAT;SPROCKET;CRANK;RIMS;BARS;GUTS;CHAIN GARD;POST;EVERY THING   :wow: FORK;I CAN KEEP GOING :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17011098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............ALL THESE PARTS I HAVE TO....EVERY THING...ILL POST LATER  ALL O.G. ...AND MINT....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 08:38 PM~17011727
> *Honestly I don't like them..
> :wow: I love em..look at the chrome..shaoo..looken good.
> *


.........THANX HOMIE....       ALL FROM SCRATCH... :happysad: :wow:  BENT BARS AN EVERY THING :biggrin: :biggrin: I WAS WAITING A WILE TO SEE THESE.......THANX SO MUCH FOR THE GOOD COMENT HOMIE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 06:48 PM~17011824
> *.........THANX HOMIE....            ALL FROM SCRATCH... :happysad:  :wow:   BENT BARS AN EVERY THING :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WAS WAITING A WILE TO SEE THESE.......THANX SO MUCH FOR THE GOOD COMENT HOMIE...   :biggrin:
> *


hwo ya did em ?? twist square metal with heat on em ??  thats hella sick...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17011830
> *hwo ya did em ?? twist square metal with heat on em ??   thats hella sick...
> *


......... :biggrin:  THANX HOMIE....   I SENT IN ALOT MORE....SO ILL KEEP YA POSTED...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SO FAR.....10'' FRAME MODS: 2 BIRD CAGES IN FRAME ;NECK RAKED;STRETCHED FRAME A BIT....TWISTED SPOKE'S ALL DONE...;3-RIMS....BODY-WORK:REAR CONVERSION MOLDED FOR MURALS....HANDLE BARS AND STEERING WHEEL ALL DONE.............NOW AT CROME SHOP:WE HAVE BIRD CAGE SEAT PAN....REAR AXLE AND SPEARS FOR IT.....AND MAD LITTLE BIRD CAGES FOR TOUCH UP'S....AND SOME MORE STUFF FOR OTHER BIKES..ALL MOST DONE THO...NOW THE FORKS ARE GONA BE WHAT BRINGS IT TO LYFE.....  CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM SIKED1.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: SO THAT'S WER IM AT... :biggrin: THE FORK WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED IN THE LONG RUN..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 05:05 AM~16994553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo my wife just pointed out that we had that same lil seat for are little stink when she was that young :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 26 2010, 11:46 PM~17013491
> *yo my wife just pointed out that we had that same lil seat for are little stink when she was that young :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  HELL YA....SHE CANT SIT UP YET....SO IS PERFECT.....CAUSE THAY MUST ALLWAY'S FELL LIKE THERE LAYING DOWN :uh: AND IT WORKS HER BACK MUSLES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SHE LOVES IT....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 11:55 PM~17013586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   HELL YA....SHE CANT SIT UP YET....SO IS PERFECT.....CAUSE THAY MUST ALLWAY'S FELL LIKE THERE LAYING DOWN :uh: AND IT WORKS HER BACK MUSLES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHE LOVES IT....
> *


are lil one loved it too, great minds alike :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 06:27 PM~17011635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:01 AM~17013641
> *are lil one loved it too, great minds alike :biggrin:
> *


YA....WAIT TILL THAY PLAY.....I LOVE HOOKIN THEM UP WITH PLAY DATES :biggrin: :biggrin:  MINE'S SO LITTLE...ALL SHE DOES IS STAIR :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 12:23 AM~17013859
> *YA....WAIT TILL THAY PLAY.....I LOVE HOOKIN THEM UP WITH PLAY DATES :biggrin:  :biggrin:   MINE'S SO LITTLE...ALL SHE DOES IS STAIR :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *


just wait a few months they get mad funny!!! whatever mood you in they somehow, always get you to bust out a smile and kids make you do some dumb ass silly, crazy shit too.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 12:03 AM~17013676
> *KLEAN :biggrin:
> *


THANX ...........TOOK A LONG TIME THO :uh: :biggrin:  I GOT MORE IN THE CROME SHOP.....MY WIFE SAY'S..EVERY DAY'S X-MAS TO ME :uh: ....I TRY TO MAKE IT WERE I HAVE SHIT COMIN IN EVERY WEEK....FROM THA CARS TO THE BIKES TO THE CAR MODEL'S....ALL TYPES OF SHIT.... :biggrin: THIS SHIT'S LIKE CRACK........... :uh: I FIND MY SELF SOME TIME'S NOT EVEN SMOKIN' CAUSE I WANT TO SEE A NEW PART OR SOMETHING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:28 AM~17013911
> *just wait a few months they get mad funny!!! whatever mood you in they somehow, always get you to bust out a smile and kids make you do some dumb ass silly, crazy shit too.
> *


I HEAR YA...... :biggrin: SHE'S MY FIRST...SO IM IN HEAVEN :biggrin:  IT'S SO SICK.... :biggrin: I LOVE EVERY MIN. :wow:   GOOD LUCK HOMIE.............KIDS AND LOWRIDIN' 4 LYFE.........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 12:35 AM~17013961
> *I HEAR YA...... :biggrin: SHE'S MY FIRST...SO IM IN HEAVEN :biggrin:   IT'S SO SICK.... :biggrin: I LOVE EVERY MIN. :wow:     GOOD LUCK HOMIE.............KIDS AND LOWRIDIN' 4 LYFE.........
> *


x100,000


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:37 AM~17013973
> *x100,000
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 09:45 AM~17016259
> *TTT
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Hey Baby... I Had Fun Wit U In The BX Today ... :wave:   ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17019270
> *♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪ Hey Baby... I Had Fun Wit U In The BX Today ...  :wave:     ♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸❤¸¸.•*¨*•♫♪
> *


 :biggrin:    HELL YA BOO...  LONG DAY.............    UM HOME NOW......... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........THIS IS FOR PEDALSCRAPERZ........ :wow:   DO U LIKE...?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 09:52 PM~17019722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: finnaly a matching seat for my lil girls sweethearts bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 09:55 PM~17019745
> *:yes: finnaly a matching seat for my lil girls sweethearts bike
> *


KOOL HOMIE.....    IT'S GONA LOOK REAL GOOD...  ON IT'S WAY SOON.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SOME MORE I GOT FOR SALE....I ANY BODY INTERESTED??? :biggrin:  THE YELLOW ONE HAS A LITTLE TEAR WERE THE SISSY BAR BULTS UP..... :uh: BUT THE SISSY BAR HIDES IT TOTALY.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MINUS..THE PURPLE ONE...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........THE YELLOW ONE...... ANY OFFERS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........OFFERS TO.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THIS IS AN O.G. CONVERSION KIT.....IT CAME OFF MY 1967 HOLLYWOOD :wow: $80.00 U PAY SHIPPING...  IT'S UP FOR GRABS :wow:  I WILL TAKE TRADES...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........I GOT THIS STUFF TO UP FOR GRABS....  :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT..
FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 27 2010, 10:58 PM~17020248
> *TTT..
> FOR THE HOMIE
> *


THANX ....  IT'S JUST SITTING THERE ANY WAY...  :happysad:  SO Y NOT POST IT....SOME TIMES PEOPLE ARE BUILDING PROJECTS AN THERE LACKING SOMETHING...WELL EVEN IF IT DONT SELL....IT'S BETTER THAN NO POSTING A ALL   I GOT MORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........UP FOR GRABS....    OFFERS..  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............NICE HEAD LIGHT....OFFERS...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............SOME MORE FOR SALE....OFFERS....67' HOLLY WOOD CHAIN GARD...AND A LIL' TIGER ONE TO....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........67' HOLLY WOOD SPROCKET....FOR SALE TO...OFFERS..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......GOT SOME PEDALS FOR SALE....THRO SOME OFFERS...U KNOW THERE O.G. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........O.G. SEAT....1967 :biggrin:  FOR SALE...MAKE OFFERS...   COMES WITH POST...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........THESE TO FOR SALE...OR OFFERS...EVARY THING CAN BE TRADED :biggrin:      O.G. SCHWINN CRANKS...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME BADGES FOR SALE.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....OK PEDALSCRAPERZ..... :wow: I WAS GOING TO KEEP THESE....I KNOW THAY ARE RARE....AN ARE BEING MADE NO MORE :uh: BUT I NEED THE MONEY....FOR A NEW PROJECT.....IM SELLING THIS STUFF TO GET ENGRAVING DONE ON MY TRUCK...ALOT OF IT :uh: :wow: SO IM' SELLING THESE...ONES A LITTLE DUSTY :biggrin: BUT THEY WERE NEVER RIDEN..... :wow:   I TOOK ONE OUT THE BOX FOR DISPLAY.....JUS DUST ...NO FADE....ILL KLEAN IT UP AND TAKE MORE PIC'S


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 27 2010, 10:25 PM~17020943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 27 2010, 12:01 AM~17013641
> *are lil one loved it too, great minds alike :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 28 2010, 12:25 AM~17020943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 how much ????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 28 2010, 01:17 AM~17021286
> *
> *


THANX HOMIE........


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹ Hey my love juat stoppin by to see wut ur doin....& u seem 2 be happy and enjoying yourself, so...carry on !!!⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹ :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 28 2010, 08:17 PM~17026612
> *⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹ Hey my love juat stoppin by to see wut ur doin....& u seem 2 be happy and enjoying yourself, so...carry on !!!⊹⊱⋛⋋ ⋌⋚⊰⊹  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


HA BOO................    LOC IN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT  
FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME NEW SHOT'S   STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK.....BUT BARS LOOK OK..... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

F-ing nice bro dayum thats gonna be a lil' stunna when done! Ohhh snap, that be a hot name for it too, come to think about it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 03:59 PM~17034763
> *TTMFT
> FOR THE HOMIE
> *


 :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:36 PM~17039703
> *F-ing nice bro dayum thats gonna be a lil' stunna when done! Ohhh snap, that be a hot name for it too, come to think about it
> *


WAS GOOD BRO.........    GOT UR SHIT TODAY........UR STUFF WILL BE SENT OUT 1ST THING 2MORROW    I WENT TO GALLERY TODAY....  SO I FIGURED ID MOCK IT UP WITH THE NEW BARS........ :biggrin:  THANX FOR COMENT HOMIE........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TILL PAINT............AND MURALS....AND FORKS.....


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 09:33 PM~17039660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT S**T LO0K'S HELLA KLEAN..  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 30 2010, 12:40 AM~17039784
> *I CANT WAIT TILL PAINT............AND MURALS....AND FORKS.....
> *


:thumbsup: i took out the bottom hole and just will have them engrave the location with the centre mark and about a 1/4" circle so you will have it as a reference point :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 11:59 PM~17040055
> *DAMM THAT S**T LO0K'S HELLA KLEAN..   :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BROTHER.....   :biggrin: :biggrin: UM STILL LOOKIN FOR A REAL LOOKIN ALADDIN CARPET....BUT THERE REAL HARD TO FIND :wow: MAYBE KEEP AN EYE OUT 4 ME  :wow: UM DOIN ALL GOLD COINS;JULES;RUBY'S; SOME MORE SHIT  :biggrin: BIG GENIE STUFFY  :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17040231
> *THANX BROTHER.....     :biggrin:  :biggrin: UM STILL LOOKIN FOR A REAL LOOKIN ALADDIN CARPET....BUT THERE REAL HARD TO FIND :wow: MAYBE KEEP AN EYE OUT 4 ME   :wow: UM DOIN ALL GOLD COINS;JULES;RUBY'S; SOME MORE SHIT   :biggrin: BIG GENIE STUFFY   :biggrin:
> *


ILL KEEP A LO0K OUT FOR YOU..DAMM CANT
WAIT TO START BUILDING MINE AT SO0N
AS I GET IT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 12:04 AM~17040135
> *:thumbsup: i took out the bottom hole and just will have them engrave the location with the centre mark and about a 1/4" circle so you will have it as a reference point :cheesy:
> *


YA BRO....... :biggrin: GOOD IDEA... :wow: OK......I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW IT WILL LOOK WITH THE FORKS ON :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

awsome, if you want any name/display plaque, metal shapes or cut outs let me kno, I can make you what ever that can be made out of flat cut parts, bent, TIG/MIG welded whatever


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17040231
> *THANX BROTHER.....     :biggrin:  :biggrin: UM STILL LOOKIN FOR A REAL LOOKIN ALADDIN CARPET....BUT THERE REAL HARD TO FIND :wow: MAYBE KEEP AN EYE OUT 4 ME   :wow: UM DOIN ALL GOLD COINS;JULES;RUBY'S; SOME MORE SHIT   :biggrin: BIG GENIE STUFFY   :biggrin:
> *


for that rug try cost plus world market use to work there thay have all kinnds of diffrent rugs


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 12:12 AM~17040257
> *ILL KEEP A LO0K OUT FOR YOU..DAMM CANT
> WAIT TO START BUILDING MINE AT SO0N
> AS I GET IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for the carpets i could see if any of the indiens i kno can point me in a good direction might have to get shipped from Toronto canada or the west coast tho


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 12:13 AM~17040273
> *awsome, if you want any name/display plaque, metal shapes or cut outs let me kno, I can make you what ever that can be made out of flat cut parts, bent, TIG/MIG welded whatever
> *


YA MAN.....WILL FIGURE SOME THIN OUT..... :wow:  BUT AFTER ALL THIS...I STILL GOT THAT POT 20'' FULL SHOW   :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 30 2010, 12:14 AM~17040289
> *for that rug try cost plus world market use to work there thay have all kinnds of diffrent rugs
> *


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE...........  WILL CHECK IT.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2010, 12:17 AM~17040329
> *for the carpets i could see if any of the indiens i kno can point me in a good direction might have to get shipped from Toronto canada or the west coast tho
> *


HELL YA.......... :biggrin: POST SOME PIC'S :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 12:19 AM~17040348
> *CHECK THIS OUT..
> 
> 
> ...


INCREDIBLE :wow: :wow:  HE'S ONE OF QUITE A FEW THAT INSPIRED ME   10'S AND 12''S ARE REAL FUN TO DO.............    I LOVE EM.......THAT ONE ...............BAD ASSSSSSSSSS     :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17040396
> *INCREDIBLE :wow:  :wow:   HE'S ONE OF QUITE A FEW THAT INSPIRED ME    10'S AND 12''S ARE REAL FUN TO DO.............      I LOVE EM.......THAT ONE ...............BAD ASSSSSSSSSS         :wow:
> *


YES THEY ARE CAN'T WAIT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DIDNT HE HAVE SQ.TWISTED BARS???? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 30 2010, 12:25 AM~17040411
> *YES THEY ARE CAN'T WAIT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 09:59 PM~17040055
> *DAMM THAT S**T LO0K'S HELLA KLEAN..   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 29 2010, 09:36 PM~17039703
> *F-ing nice bro dayum thats gonna be a lil' stunna when done! Ohhh snap, that be a hot name for it too, come to think about it
> *


 :biggrin: right, we cant wait till the next step!!! hno:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey baby!! :tongue:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:44 AM~17042514
> *Hey baby!! :tongue:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I see we have simlar taste, I like your bikes and trikes man, I like how you turned the bar over on the one little radio flyer trike and added the little bigger wheels in the back, I may have to do one like that someday.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 30 2010, 06:01 PM~17046726
> *I see we have simlar taste, I like your bikes and trikes man, I like how you turned the bar over on the one little radio flyer trike and added the little bigger wheels in the back, I may have to do one like that someday.
> *


THANX BRO.......   I LIKE UR STUFF TO ....NICE TASTE....NICE BIKES TO...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ANY ONE.....MY PRO HOPPER CYLENDERS ARE UP FOR SALE.... :tears: :dunno: I HAVE TO....


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:43 PM~17054979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puff, puff pass no bogartin' that shit ahhhhhhhhhhh cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell yeah :420: everyday mofo's canada chrons is the best shit around

yo i am goin to go get 2 boxes from the courrier and ill bet yr parts are in one of them


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

went to go get the box but the truck haddent arrived yet so ill go get it tomorrow evening


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:53 PM~17058406
> *went to go get the box but the truck haddent arrived yet so ill go get it tomorrow evening
> *


SICK BRO........................... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 05:15 PM~17057244
> *hell yeah :420: everyday mofo's canada chrons is the best shit around
> 
> yo i am goin to go get 2 boxes from the courrier and ill bet yr parts are in one of them
> *


KOOL...................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 31 2010, 04:54 PM~17057045
> *puff, puff pass no bogartin' that shit ahhhhhhhhhhh cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 31 2010, 12:43 PM~17054979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :h5:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 31 2010, 06:15 PM~17057244
> *hell yeah :420: everyday mofo's canada chrons is the best shit around
> 
> yo i am goin to go get 2 boxes from the courrier and ill bet yr parts are in one of them
> *



:thumbsup:

:cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

got yr parts will post pics in as bit i got to go pick up d-ice69 at the subway station


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 06:30 PM~17068775
> *got yr parts will post pics in as bit i got to go pick up d-ice69 at the subway station
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 1 2010, 01:44 AM~17063049
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: WAS U BROTHER......................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17067893
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17070977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA ......... :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE.....   :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 08:18 PM~17070977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


klean  
who's next


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 08:18 PM~17070977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best laser cut part I have ever seen. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx socios :thumbsup: 

who is next, we will see lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2010, 12:19 AM~17072541
> *Best laser cut part I have ever seen.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA....BAD ASSSS WORK..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: THANX HOMIE'S...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

re-packeged the parts, and will try to hit up the post office this weekend...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17070977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX ............. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 04:08 PM~16642493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey micheal , i just picked one up at the swapmeet for 15$


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

HAPPY EASTER


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 3 2010, 09:58 PM~17087674
> *hey micheal , i just picked one up at the swapmeet for 15$
> *


I could really use one of those  for my buddies 8 Month old i wanna make him a lil ride


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 4 2010, 12:44 PM~17093207
> *I could really use one of those  for my buddies 8 Month old i wanna make him a lil ride
> *


ill keep an eye out for another.  theres alot of good stuff at that swapmeet.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i got one with pedal car wheel on the back ill get pics and ill take 20+ ship


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pics?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah ill head to storage agian tomorrow befor the post office come home post a pic hope you on and maybe get it shiiped out same day


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 4 2010, 01:26 PM~17092542
> *HAPPY EASTER
> *


THANX....HOMIE U TO      AND TO ALL FROM H.N.I.C. FAMILY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17093471
> *i got one with pedal car wheel on the back ill get pics and ill take 20+ ship
> *


LET'S SEE THIS ONE........ :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 3 2010, 08:58 PM~17087674
> *hey micheal , i just picked one up at the swapmeet for 15$
> *


..............PIC'S :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

posted the other side in my for sale topic :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 4 2010, 08:32 PM~17096620
> *..............PIC'S :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2010, 04:25 PM~17102548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17102689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO U GOT THAT FOR $15 BUCKS.....? :wow: LOOKIN GOOD...WANA SELL  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 05:43 PM~17102689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna put it towards yr things?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 5 2010, 04:54 PM~17104106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im keeping it for the future. for incase i have children. get them into the life style young.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 5 2010, 02:25 PM~17102548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok ill take 15 plus shipping


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 5 2010, 11:53 PM~17108037
> *im keeping it for the future. for incase i have children.  get them into the life style young.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17105488
> *wanna put it towards yr things?
> *


UM SITTIN HEAR SCRATCHIN MY HEAD THINKING TOO :wow: DO I WANT TO SELL IT OR SAVE IT ......I WAS GONA DO THIS ONE ALL PINK....WITH PINSTRIPE...I DONT KNOW THO :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 6 2010, 01:16 AM~17108951
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: TTMFT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 6 2010, 08:50 AM~17111290
> *:wave: TTMFT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey my love..... jus droppin by to say wusssup!!!

This is 4 u, Luv ya Baby! xxx



























Mwah
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 7 2010, 07:10 PM~17126323
> *Hey my love..... jus droppin by to say wusssup!!!
> 
> This is 4 u, Luv ya Baby! xxx
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  DAM HUN....LOOKIN GOOD  AS ALWAY'S :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys i shipped the goods today, here is a tracking # should be traceable on USPS.com and canadapost.ca - I called it Steel Artwork for "value" of $20 and a gift so you wont have any Duty or taxes to pay

# CX256294235CA

Shipping from cutter to me and shipping from me to you was $25 in all - just add that to your total of $140 = $ 165 i think cause you are gonna send me that light  either send me a USPS international M.O. in USD of course or by paypal and just ship me the light seperate - but M.O. is best no fees to cashout

[email protected] for email and/or paypal


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 13 2010, 05:46 PM~17181569
> *hey guys i shipped the goods today, here is a tracking # should be traceable on USPS.com and canadapost.ca - I called it Steel Artwork for "value" of $20 and a gift so you wont have any Duty or taxes to pay
> 
> # CX256294235CA
> ...


OK...SO UM A DO MO  AND SEND THE LIGHT SEP.    ILL SEND OUT 1ST THING....TOPS FRIDAY ONCE AGAIN THANX HOMIE :biggrin:  ILL HIT U BACK WHEN IT'S SENT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry that was confusing... i meant if you paypal sned the light seperate, but if not send em together less hassle lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17195704
> *sorry that was confusing... i meant if you paypal sned the light seperate, but if not send em together less hassle lol
> *


NO PAYPAL YET...... :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

its all good so just send a USPS International MO with the light


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 09:51 PM~17195815
> *its all good so just send a USPS International MO with the light
> *


 :biggrin:   SO HOW'S LIFE IN CANADA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not too bad pretty much like yall we are only like 6 hours away north from NYC lol and yr right next to it lol heheheheh it was 17 degrees celsius or 62 degrees Far. and sunny


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17196019
> *not too bad pretty much like yall we are only like 6 hours away north from NYC lol and yr right next to it lol heheheheh it was 17 degrees celsius or 62 degrees Far. and sunny
> *


YA...SAME HERE ... :biggrin: SOME SUN..BUT I DIDNT KNOW U GUYS ARE THAT CLOSE...  THAS BAD ASSSS  SO WHEN U GUYS POST A SHOW OR SOME THING..ILL BE SURE TO KEEP IT IT MIND


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16642222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 11:09 PM~17196131
> *YA...SAME HERE ... :biggrin: SOME SUN..BUT I DIDNT KNOW U GUYS ARE THAT CLOSE...  THAS BAD ASSSS  SO WHEN U GUYS POST A SHOW OR SOME THING..ILL BE SURE TO KEEP IT IT MIND
> *


if you can cross the border bro mark off August 7th and come on up to our 4th annual BBQ, riders from all over gonna be there... Niagra, NY & Ontario, mid and eastern canada, north east USA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 14 2010, 10:11 PM~17196168
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE CROME BEING DONE....AN FORK SOON.. :biggrin:    I CANT WAIT TO MAKE THA SUPPORT BARS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:16 PM~17196251
> *if you can cross the border bro mark off August 7th and come on up to our 4th annual BBQ, riders from all over gonna be there... Niagra, NY & Ontario, mid and eastern canada, north east USA
> *


I WILL PUT IT ON MY LIST  :wow:  THANX FOR THA INVITE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my pleasure buddy  bring a lot of cheap beer lol and we got the chrons on lock down  and free food for guests...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......I GOT A NEW O.G. SISSY BAR...THA ONE WITH THA BIRD CAGES..AND SPEARS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: GONA SWAP THA DUBBLE TWISTED ONE OUT.. :wow:  STILL NEEDS HANDLE BARS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......A 12'' IM WORKIN ON....ALL THA BLUE TAPE WILL BE METAL WORK :biggrin: REG.MINI O.G. SPRINGER FORK...HAND-MADE :biggrin: .....SOON TO COME :biggrin: FOR MY LITTLE GIRL......GIA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:25 PM~17196385
> *my pleasure buddy  bring a lot of cheap beer lol and we got the chrons on lock down  and free food for guests...
> *


HELL YA BRO.......  U KNOW IT     MY LITTLE GIRLS STILL SO YOUNG :happysad: SO MAYBE SOON WELL GET THE GRANDPARENTS TO BABY SIT :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 08:27 PM~17196426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old sissy bar$$$??? :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehehe awsome lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17196775
> *old sissy bar$$$??? :biggrin:
> *


THA DUBBLE SQ.????? :biggrin: SURE Y NOT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

let me know


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:46 PM~17196776
> *hehehehehe awsome lol
> *


YA...IT WILL BE HELLA TIME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 14 2010, 10:50 PM~17196870
> *let me know
> *


YA HOMIE....U CAN MAKE AN OFFER....IT'S BRAND NEW....CROME SPARKLIN  WHEN I TAKE IT OFF...ILL TAKE BETTER PIC'S 4 YA :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I TOOK A TRIP TO MY HOUSE UP STATE...  AND THIS IS WHAT I FOUND :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SOME MORE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn b, thats some world war 2 parts right there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........THIS IS OLD :wow: :wow: THA LITTLE METAL SEAT CAME OF THIS....GOTTA B FROM 20'S-30'S   REAL KOOL BARN FIND...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

how far upstate


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:12 PM~17229541
> *damn b, thats some world war 2 parts right there
> *


correction some world war 1 era parts
yo check that barn good bro, see if you can find me a model t ford sitting around some where :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA BIG TRACKTOR SEAT IS OFF THIS :wow: :wow: OLD :wow: SEE THA BULLET HOLES :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA ONLY BIKE UP HERE WAS A HUFFY.....BUT PRITTY OLD :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

crazy shit


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............THIS WAS THA OLD BARN THAT'S ON MY PROPERTY :biggrin:  ONE OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

new firewood ? lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:21 PM~17229592
> *correction some world war 1 era parts
> yo check that barn good bro, see if you can find me a model t ford sitting around some where :biggrin:
> *


............ :yes: :yes: :h5: ...ILL USE THEM FOR BOBBER MOTORCYCLE'S....OR RAT BICYCLES :biggrin: I JUS GOT IN TO THEM LIKE 6-MONTHS AGO....I ORDERED 2 OFF E-BAY...FOR BIKE'S I WAS BUILDING....I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD FIND THEM MY SELF......AND ON MY PROPERTY :biggrin:   SICK  SO NOW I HAVE 4-TRACKTOR SEATS...AND 1 LITTLE TRACKTOR SEAT FOR THE COLLECTION  :biggrin:  ILL POST THA COLLECTION LATER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 06:17 PM~17229572
> *how far upstate
> *


10 MIN. FROM ALBANY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 06:33 PM~17229641
> *crazy shit
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 06:40 PM~17229673
> *new firewood ? lol
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Apr 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17229700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 06:21 PM~17229592
> *correction some world war 1 era parts
> yo check that barn good bro, see if you can find me a model t ford sitting around some where :biggrin:
> *


THAS THA 1ST THING I WAS ON A RAMPAGE FOR :biggrin:  U HIT THA NAIL ON THA HEAD      NOTHIN :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin: BUT IM STILL LOOKIN :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 18 2010, 06:48 PM~17229725
> *cool
> :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


YA...I HAD A FUN WEEK END :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hell yea bro


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool stuff you got going on


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT
FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 04:21 PM~17229592
> *correction some world war 1 era parts
> yo check that barn good bro, see if you can find me a model t ford sitting around some where :biggrin:
> *


whats a model t ford?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX HOMIE'S.........SOON MORE PIC'S OF THA REAL DEAL SHIT...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 18 2010, 07:14 PM~17229907
> *whats a model t ford?
> *


WELL USALLY WERE OUT FOR A 28-29'T-BUCKET...;OR 32' FORD COUPE...;THESE ARE ROADSTERS....HOT ROD'S.....MODEL A'S...T'S :biggrin:  U KNOW


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 18 2010, 07:14 PM~17229907
> *whats a model t ford?
> *


:0 :roflmao: :twak: 
google it playa-
it was one of the first automobiles made- history lesson for ya


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17229938
> *:0 :roflmao:  :twak:
> google it playa-
> it was one of the first automobiles made- history lesson for ya
> *


..........BIG TIME HISTORY


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 18 2010, 05:19 PM~17229938
> *:0 :roflmao:  :twak:
> google it playa-
> it was one of the first automobiles made- history lesson for ya
> *


yea i did before i asked.since you said look hard for a t model ford i thought it was something small.but in the google pics it was big.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 18 2010, 07:34 PM~17230022
> *yea i did before i asked.since you said look hard for a t model ford i thought it was something small.but in the google pics it was big.
> *


no doubt kool, lil homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT..........GOOD MORNING FROM H.N.I.C. AND FAMILY


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 07:07 AM~17235118
> *TTMFT..........GOOD MORNING FROM H.N.I.C. AND FAMILY
> *


GOOD MORNING H.N.I.C FAMILY :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17235306
> *GOOD MORNING  H.N.I.C FAMILY :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


      WHAT UP HOMIE......


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2010, 03:58 PM~17239529
> *         WHAT UP HOMIE......
> *


wat up wat u been up to.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sup guys your stuff should be there any day now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 19 2010, 05:59 PM~17239536
> *wat up wat u been up to.
> *


CHILLIN....HOMIE..TRYIN TO GET READY FOR THA SUMMER.... :biggrin:  I GOT ALOT TO DO    :wow: HOW BOUT U...?HOWS CALI HOLDIN UP   U LUCKY MOFUCA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 19 2010, 07:36 PM~17240459
> *sup guys your stuff should be there any day now
> *


 :wow: :run: :boink: :h5: hno: CANT WAIT.......  I WANT TO SO BADLY MOCK UP THA CROWN;SPRING;....AND START WORK ON THA TOP SUPPORT BARS....I THNK I WILL GO SQ. TWISTED;WITH LITTLE BIRD CAGES...TRIDITIONAL...  WHAT U THINK?


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 07:07 AM~17245892
> *CHILLIN....HOMIE..TRYIN TO GET READY FOR THA SUMMER.... :biggrin:   I GOT ALOT TO DO       :wow: HOW BOUT U...?HOWS CALI HOLDIN UP    U LUCKY MOFUCA
> *


it's been go0d over here p.m me
i need to talk to you..


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 10:11 AM~17245915
> *:wow:  :run:  :boink:  :h5:  hno: CANT WAIT.......  I WANT TO SO BADLY MOCK UP THA CROWN;SPRING;....AND START WORK ON THA TOP SUPPORT BARS....I THNK I WILL GO SQ. TWISTED;WITH LITTLE BIRD CAGES...TRIDITIONAL...  WHAT U THINK?
> *


could be cool, but then again im the birdcageman  lol only gonna have 36 on my bike when it will be done  wait evven more then that lol almost 40 even


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 04:40 PM~17249855
> *it's been go0d over here p.m me
> i need to talk to you..
> *


PM SENT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 05:46 PM~17251512
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 05:12 PM~17250163
> *could be cool, but then again im the birdcageman  lol only gonna have 36 on my bike when it will be done  wait evven more then that lol almost 40 even
> *


WOW HOMIE...... :biggrin:   UM A BIRD CAGE FAN TOO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............... :wow: :wow: NEW PIXIE I GOT TODAY..........     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:05 PM~17251732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT SHIT IS KLEAN
NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn is that all og!!!! thats in great condition


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............SOME MORE....   I DIDNT LOOK UP THA DATE YET....I WILL NOW     IT'S THA LAST YEAR OF THEM.....ALL ORIGINAL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE.................       I WAS REAL HAPPY TODAY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Q= 1979 my year lol shit its a CQ? fuck you have to sell me that its a march 79 my birthday

dont you dare cut it up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 08:07 PM~17251741
> *DAMM THAT SHIT IS KLEAN
> NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE.......  I WAS REAL HAPPY TODAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 20 2010, 08:07 PM~17251745
> *damn is that all og!!!! thats in great condition
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: EVERY PIECE.....TIRE'S AN EVERYTHING :0 :biggrin:  I SCORED WITH THIS ONE....  :wow: MINT CONDITION :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17251844
> *Q= 1979 my year lol shit its a CQ? fuck you have to sell me that its a march 79 my birthday
> 
> dont you dare cut it up
> *


THANX...U LOOKED IT UP QUICKER :biggrin:  I WONT CHOP IT.......JUS 4 U :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 09:23 PM~17251905
> *THANX...U LOOKED IT UP QUICKER :biggrin:   I WONT CHOP IT.......JUS 4 U :biggrin:    :wow:
> *



Its really a CQ frame ? I know it off hand cause im lookin for any CQ or march '79 frame or bikes  Birth month and year


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:20 PM~17251878
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: EVERY PIECE.....TIRE'S AN EVERYTHING :0  :biggrin:   I SCORED WITH THIS ONE....   :wow: MINT CONDITION :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Sell it... :yes: :buttkick: :banghead: :tongue: :twak:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehheheheheh just like a lady tellin her man to sell sell lol just jokin lol


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:36 PM~17252069
> *hehehheheheheh just like a lady tellin her man to sell sell lol just jokin lol
> *


wut can I say?? :dunno:  heheeheheheh


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 06:41 PM~17252138
> *wut can I say?? :dunno:   heheeheheheh
> *


Yall gotta shine 2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehheheheh  its all good its 4.20 and its also time to :420:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:45 PM~17252198
> *hehheheheh   its all good its 4.20 and its also time to :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:24 PM~17251926
> *Its really a CQ frame ? I know it off hand cause im lookin for any CQ or march '79 frame or bikes  Birth month and year
> *


exact date comin shortly


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:31 PM~17252005
> *Sell it... :yes:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :tongue:  :twak:
> *


........TIPICAL WOMEN :biggrin:   THAS Y I LOVE YA  SPEAKING OF 420  I WALK AWAY FOR 1 SEC. :wow: TO ROLL ONE UP :biggrin: AND MY SHIT'S SOLD :biggrin:  DAM LET ME JUS LOOK AT IT FOR A FEW MIN.  U NEVER LET ME FEEL KOOL :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 06:45 PM~17252198
> *hehheheheh   its all good its 4.20 and its also time to :420:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17252198
> *hehheheheh   its all good its 4.20 and its also time to :420:
> *


    :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehhehehe ata boy  just burned one myself :420: after munchies burn


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 08:46 PM~17252208
> *:thumbsup:  :420:
> *


ALL THA WAY TO CALI...........................HOMIE    :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:59 PM~17252390
> *ALL THA WAY TO CALI...........................HOMIE       :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT..
HAVE U GOT MY P.M :420:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 08:57 PM~17252355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAS NICE HUN :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

all for the love of








 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YO I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST U-TUBE VIDS...  CAN SOME ONE POST.................TO DAY WAS A GOOD DAY................ICE CUBE..................IT MY FAV.SONG EVER...I THINK 420 WOULD BE A GOOD DAY TO POST.....AND MY DAY I HAD..... :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 07:00 PM~17252401
> *THAS NICE HUN :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: does yr guys stock come from canada? have you ever asked lol cause there are good chances that answer is yes - if its good anyways cause the big guys trade it pound for pound for white down there thats how much its good and expensive for export - but here its about 10$ a gram or 25-35 the 1/8 , 55 on average for a 1/4


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:02 PM~17252429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLY SHIT.....DAS HOW WE ROLL :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:59 PM~17252390
> *ALL THA WAY TO CALI...........................HOMIE       :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT..
DID U GET MY P.M


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell ya, minus the tobbacco for me i stopped smokin cigs and the blunt papers kill me now cause of that. instead i make or buy the 1-1/4 or 1-1/2's or just make it out of 6 or 8 papers lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 08:58 PM~17252381
> *hehehhehehe ata boy  just burned one myself :420: after munchies burn
> *


HELL YA...... :biggrin:  LOWRIDIN' SMOKIN' FAMILY'AN STAY OUT OF TROUBLE :wow:  LIVIN THA GOOD LYFE.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17252462
> *THAT'S RIGHT..
> DID U GET MY P.M
> *


LOOKIN NOW


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17252507
> *LOOKIN NOW
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 10:07 PM~17252493
> *HELL YA...... :biggrin:   LOWRIDIN' SMOKIN' FAMILY'AN STAY OUT OF TROUBLE :wow:   LIVIN THA GOOD LYFE.......
> *


exactly brother - im a former west coaster so i grew up in Vancouver Skatin and snowboardin and of course the van-city chrons known world wide and makin simpler street bikes and shit back in the early 90's so i can say its the only way


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:05 PM~17252465
> *hell ya, minus the tobbacco for me i stopped smokin cigs and the blunt papers kill me now cause of that. instead i make or buy the 1-1/4 or 1-1/2's or just make it out of 6 or 8 papers lol
> *


1-1/4 OR 1-1/2, wut now?!?! & where do u buy these??? lolololol  
and i know...the blunts r a killer  but we like to burn hard and the blunt paper jus seems to last longer>> uffin: :420: :werd:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:03 PM~17252446
> *:thumbsup: does yr guys stock come from canada? have you ever asked lol cause there are good chances that answer is yes - if its good anyways cause the big guys trade it pound for pound for white down there thats how much its good and expensive for export - but here its about 10$ a gram or 25-35 the 1/8 , 55 on average for a 1/4
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: HELL YA...SOME GUY'S DO :wow: WE PAY LIKE 20 A GRAM :uh: :biggrin:  SUCKS...BUT WE ....SMOKIN  WERE NOT SO MUCH DRINKERS  WE LOVE ....LOC IN'


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17252549
> *1-1/4 OR 1-1/2, wut now?!?! & where do u buy these??? lolololol
> and i know...the blunts r a killer   but we like to burn hard and the blunt paper jus seems to last longer>> uffin:  :420:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: I WAS RAISED ON A VINILLA DUTCH :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 06:56 PM~17252347
> *........TIPICAL WOMEN :biggrin:     THAS Y I LOVE YA  SPEAKING OF 420  I WALK AWAY FOR 1 SEC.  :wow: TO ROLL ONE UP :biggrin: AND MY SHIT'S SOLD :biggrin:   DAM LET ME JUS LOOK AT IT FOR A FEW MIN.  U NEVER LET ME FEEL KOOL :biggrin:    :uh:
> *


Awww, alright babe....so u get ya "feel good on" :biggrin: and ill make the arrangements to ship the bike out   








Love u Baby xoxo


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 08:11 PM~17251783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK............IT JULY OF '79.........GQ :uh: :biggrin:  SORRY SIKED1  :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

SENT ANOTHER P.M CHECK UR INBOX


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17252702
> *Awww, alright babe....so u get ya "feel good on" :biggrin:  and ill make the arrangements to ship the bike out
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY+Apr 20 2010, 10:11 PM~17252549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kool ya yall pay more always  all the reason to come on up  me too rather smoke and fly then drink and drive  lol but i get my Saturday mix on with the homie Jeffy aka d-ice69 when we hit the town on bike nice 16 mile rides


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17252763
> *yeah up here at the corner stores and the head shops they sell papers that big and some have the old Rips on a roll  - and i dont mix my shit no tobac just tops
> Kool ya yall pay more always  all the reason to come on up  me too rather smoke and fly then drink and drive  lol but i get my Saturday mix on with the homie Jeffy aka d-ice69 when we hit the town on bike nice 16 mile rides
> *


HELL YA BROTHA.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2010, 09:03 PM~17252436
> *YO I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST U-TUBE VIDS...  CAN SOME ONE POST.................TO DAY WAS A GOOD DAY................ICE CUBE..................IT MY FAV.SONG EVER...I THINK 420 WOULD BE A GOOD DAY TO POST.....AND MY DAY I HAD..... :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :wow: :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

DID U GET MY P.M


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh yes vety good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ln9PMar_N64&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

maybe this will work??????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 09:27 AM~17257184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN HUN................. :biggrin: :biggrin:     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Myspace Glitter Graphics

:tongue:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 03:05 PM~17260104
> *
> Myspace Glitter Graphics
> 
> ...


THAS SO FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

THATS COOL AS F*%^


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:13 PM~17260193
> *THATS COOL AS F*%^
> *


THAS MY LITTLE GIRL GIA.....LAMPIN ON THA COUCH :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT FOR GIA, BRO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:17 PM~17260234
> *TTT FOR GIA, BRO
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE......YOUR'S TOO :biggrin:    SOON THILL SEE EACH OTHER  :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Glitter Graphics

The things u can do with a laptop......Wut do u think babe??? Shes a lil Princess
ttmft


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 01:17 PM~17260234
> *TTT FOR GIA, BRO
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 03:24 PM~17260304
> *
> Glitter Graphics
> 
> ...


U DRESS HER UP WITH EYE LASHES :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 03:21 PM~17260272
> *:biggrin: THANX HOMIE......YOUR'S TOO :biggrin:       SOON THILL SEE EACH OTHER   :biggrin:
> *


hell yea playmates


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 25 2010, 04:00 AM~16994372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR GIA......THIS NEXT SUMMER :wow:     UM GOIN NUTS ON THIS FOR HER


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 04:32 PM~16642744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want them spinners


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:31 PM~17260363
> *hell yea playmates
> *


THANX HOMIE....SO UR GOIN TO THAT SHOW THIS WEEK END?????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yessir entering child's play and the tribute trike and just displaying the other 2 as blue crush sits home in the dark :tears:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 21 2010, 03:34 PM~17260413
> *damn i want them spinners
> *


hee selling them for a good price hit him up on a pm playa


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:36 PM~17260440
> *yessir entering child's play and the tribute trike and just displaying the other 2 as blue crush sits home in the dark  :tears:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE...IT WILL PAY OF......BUT TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S... :wow: SINCE I CANT MAKE THIS ONE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17260446
> *hee selling them for a good price hit him up on a pm playa
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Add Glitter to your Photos

:rofl:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 03:44 PM~17260540
> *
> Add Glitter to your Photos
> 
> ...


HELL YA.......MY HOMIE'S ....ROMEO........AND P-NUT :wow:   GANGSTERZ


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 03:40 PM~17260490
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE...IT WILL PAY OF......BUT TAKE SOME GOOD PIC'S... :wow: SINCE I CANT MAKE THIS ONE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 i doubt any bikes will be there besides ours but f^&%k it, more trophies to add to the collection, anyway i got the itch cant wait to show off my builds it aint like out west were they got shows all year round we gotta wait till the snows gone to come out and shine. I;ll get alot of pics though for sure


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:47 PM~17260565
> *i doubt any bikes will be there besides ours but f^&%k it, more trophies to add to the collection, anyway i got the itch cant wait to show off my builds it aint like out west were they got shows all year round we gotta wait till the snows gone to come out and shine. I;ll get alot of pics though for sure
> *


I KNOW :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: BUT HELL YA...MAKE THA BEST OF IT..... :happysad:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 21 2010, 03:52 PM~17260631
> *I KNOW :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: BUT HELL YA...MAKE THA BEST OF IT..... :happysad:
> *


will do bro- lets hope for no rain


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 03:55 PM~17260671
> *will do bro- lets hope for no rain
> *


 :biggrin: ...............


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

http://image.blingee.com.s3.amazonaws.com/...8_1485987.gif?4


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

no photoshop there its a real Halloween costume for dogs - my golden retriever/cocker spaniel cross 2 years ago on october 31st of course :


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/image.blingee.com/...8_1330934.gif?4
" frameborder="0">


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :420: just was for me just got home from work which means herbal relaxtaion time, and now dogs outside time


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 03:21 PM~17261515
> *no photoshop there its a real Halloween costume for dogs - my golden retriever/cocker spaniel cross 2 years ago on october 31st of course :
> 
> 
> ...



TTT for that....peanut was a cop last year!!! will post a pic!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 21 2010, 05:21 PM~17261515
> *no photoshop there its a real Halloween costume for dogs - my golden retriever/cocker spaniel cross 2 years ago on october 31st of course :
> 
> 
> ...


THAS BAD ASSSSS :biggrin:    HE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Thas ma homie right therr.....he tha ride or die type!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17262000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: ROFlmao: :roflmao: IN THA PIG COSTUME :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe cute lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOOD MORNING.........LAYITLOW uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: ANOTHER DAY........ANOTHER DOLLAR ...........SPENT :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........OK...SIKED1...............WE GOT OUR PARTS...   U ARE ONE SICK MOFUCA.....     PARTS ARE PERFECT...UR A MAN OF UR WORD...FUCKIN GREAT DOIN BUS. WITH YA.....UR STUFF SHOULD BE TO U SHORTLY :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE....SIKED1 DOES SOME BAD ASSSS WORK............TO THA ''T'' :wow:      FAST ASS DELIVERY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SO THAS MY WIFE'S HEART SUPPORT BARS;AND MY ALADDIN FORKS.... :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> THESE ARE THA FORKS FOR ''ALADDIN''.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I DONT HAVE A CROWN OR SPRING....IT'S AT MY GALLERY....SO TOMORROW I WILL POST MOCK UP PIC'S...........CANT WAIT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......TODAY WAS NICE SO I TOOK OUT SOME LITTLE ONE'S I HAD LAYIN AROUND THA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhhh snapper nice dont forget to post these in our east coast topic bro.
that little birdcaged fucker is sweeeeeet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........PULLED IT OUT TODAY..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 22 2010, 03:13 PM~17271928
> *ohhhh snapper nice dont forget to post these in our east coast topic bro.
> that little birdcaged fucker is sweeeeeet
> *


THANX HOMIE......I WILL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...............SOME MORE OF ''ALADDIN''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF TODAY............


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

lookin good mikey.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE..........................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 22 2010, 03:42 PM~17272199
> *lookin good mikey.
> *


THANX HOMIE......................... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fuck ya cant wait to see it mounted and the 26"ers too 

went and got your package got the light and M.O. thankx guys


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo if you can please send me info on yr platers if you can bro and web-site and shit, i need cheap close by chrome, black chrome and maybe gold... looking to stp using local guys who have a monopoly and charging an arm and a leg


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 22 2010, 04:07 PM~17272448
> *fuck ya cant wait to see it mounted and the 26"ers too
> 
> went and got your package got the light and M.O. thankx guys
> *


......THAS KOOL THAT BOTH ARIVED ON THA SAME DAY....BAD ASSSS   SO WHAT U THINK ON THA HEAD LIGHT....?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM MOUNTED TO........ :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: I GOT ALL MY STUFF AT THA GALLERY...SO I DONT HAVE NOTHING REALLY AT THA HOUSE....SO UM LIKE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :around: BUT TOMORROW I WILL MOCK IT UP...... :werd: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

wats up homie did u get my p.m


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 22 2010, 06:33 PM~17273872
> *wats up homie did u get my p.m
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

p.m sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THANX HOMIE'S.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW THIS I STILL GOT SOME WORK TO DO WITH CONVERTING THESE TOO IN TO EACH OTHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............HERE'S THA CONVERSION FROM A 10'' LITTLE STOCK FORK TO....A 12'' SPRINGER :biggrin: :biggrin:  I STILL GOT FORK TUBE WORK TO DO THO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SOME MORE MOCK UP SHOT'S OF THA FORK..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........THIS IS HOW ''ALADDIN'S'' FORK WILL BE SOON......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......FOR THIS :biggrin: :biggrin:    FORK MOCK UP DONE....UM GONA FULLY ENGRAVE THESE CROME AND GOLD........ :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good my man, keep it up, coming along great bro
- by the way i got the pics to yesterdays show on pg 58 on the east coast topic


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 25 2010, 12:12 PM~17295862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuk ya these fork's
came out fukin sick..
nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 25 2010, 02:56 PM~17296076
> *looking good my man, keep it up, coming along great bro
> - by the way i got the pics to yesterdays show on pg 58 on the east coast topic
> *


SICK I SAW THEM .....U HELD THAT DOWN GOOD.....U BROUGHT ALL 4 :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT ONE SHOT OFF THEM ALL TOGETHER IS SICK...............          :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 02:58 PM~17296086
> *fuk ya these fork's
> came out fukin sick..
> nice   :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE.......I NOW COULD SEE THEM IN A FORK SHAPE :biggrin: THAM LOOK JUS GREAT....I FELL I LOVE WITH THEM....ONCE THAY WERE MOCKED UP :biggrin:   UM GONA GET THEM FULLY ENGRAVED........GOLD AN CROME :biggrin: :biggrin: I CANT WAIT :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 25 2010, 03:58 PM~17296086
> *fuk ya these fork's
> came out fukin sick..
> nice   :thumbsup:
> *



looks awsome all mocked up  ya when you do the convertion, cut where there is no threads nor close to the place where the bottom bearing race goes, do it above that


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 10:04 PM~17299595
> *looks awsome all mocked up  ya when you do the convertion, cut where there is no threads nor close to the place where the bottom bearing race goes, do it above that
> *


YES............U GOT IT    THANX ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........A NEW ONE I PICED UP TODAY.... :biggrin: IT'S A BREEZE.....  AUG. [1974] :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................SOME MORE... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............SOME MORE....OF WHAT I FOUND TODAY.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SOME MORE MOCK UP'S ......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SOME MORE...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> ..........SOME MORE MOCK UP'S ......
> DAMMMMM THAT,S SO NICE !!!!! :wow: :wow:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> > ..........SOME MORE MOCK UP'S ......
> > DAMMMMM THAT,S SO NICE !!!!! :wow: :wow:
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 05:58 PM~17332638
> *THANX BROTHA      UR 'S TOO :biggrin:
> *



THX  :thumbsup: 
I THINK I KNOW THAT FORK !!!   
IT LOOK REAL NICE ON THE TRIKE GREAT JOB BRO !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17332714
> *
> THX    :thumbsup:
> I THINK  I  KNOW  THAT  FORK  !!!
> ...


I HERD THAT :biggrin:     I CANT WAIT TILL IT'S ENGRAVED......CROME N GOLD....ILL PROBLY DO ALL THA BIRD CAGES GOLD TOO... :wow: :wow: WAT U THINK :biggrin: ALL THA CAGES.........AND THA REAR SPEARS TOO :wow:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 06:15 PM~17332817
> *I HERD THAT :biggrin:         I CANT WAIT TILL IT'S ENGRAVED......CROME N GOLD....ILL PROBLY DO ALL THA BIRD CAGES GOLD TOO... :wow:  :wow: WAT U THINK :biggrin: ALL THA CAGES.........AND THA REAR SPEARS TOO :wow:
> *


YUP I THINK THAT WOULD BE LOOKING REAL GOOD !!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
GO 4 ALL THE CAGES & THE REAR SPEARS TOO !!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so sweet


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Ill smoke to that

Gold Birdcages :wow: :biggrin: gunna look real good baby!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17333308
> *so sweet
> *


THANX......SO FAR.....SPECIAL THANX:................
...MY WIFE FOR GOING THRU ALL OF THE STEPS WITH ME  :biggrin: 

.........SIC KUSTOMS...........[SIC NICK]    WELDING

.........CHOP SHOP...............[JOEY CHOP AND SONS] :biggrin:  WELDING

.........SIKED 1.....................[ALADDIN FORK'S] :wow: :wow:   :biggrin: LAZER/WATER CUT

.............THANX TO THE GUY THAT THREW THE TRICYCLE OUT!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 28 2010, 06:01 PM~17333322
> *:yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


        MORE TO COME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 06:30 PM~17333610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASSSSSSSS


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Baby... Lets go shopping????










Meet u @ the Mall 2 morrow??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:23 PM~17335329
> *Baby... Lets go shopping????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: 

.......IT'S A DATE


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: 

.......IT'S A DATE 
[/quote]

For me my love, how sweet








READY?????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










just a couple more places the we're done.....I promise xoxox


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> .......IT'S A DATE


For me my love, how sweet








READY?????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










just a couple more places the we're done.....I promise xoxox
[/quote]
:wow: :0 :around: :scrutinize:  :h5: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:46 PM~17335631
> *
> 
> *


WOW......................................NO WORD'S :wow: :wow: :wow:  THA BEST    ILL SMOKE TO THAT............  :420: :drama: :drama: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

O, again baby...where is alll this coming from?????


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

awww peanut....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2010, 10:02 PM~17335849
> *O, again baby...where is alll this coming from?????
> 
> 
> ...


UP.........SHE FOUND MY STASH :sprint:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 21 2010, 09:27 AM~17257184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.......................        ..............................


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17331926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i found one like that also once but then i chopped that bitch to extend my other bikes :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 29 2010, 02:20 PM~17341881
> *TTMFT
> *



..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 03:02 PM~17342340
> *i found one like that also once but then i chopped that bitch to extend my other bikes  :biggrin:
> *


.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: HELL YA..........


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17343686
> *.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow: HELL YA..........
> *


this bitch here is part breeze :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 06:07 PM~17353977
> *this bitch here is part breeze  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


....... :biggrin:   :wow: SICK  THAT BIKES THA SHIT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 09:12 PM~17355860
> *....... :biggrin:      :wow: SICK  THAT BIKES THA SHIT
> *


too bad she looks like shit right now. needs a complete makeover


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 02:36 AM~17357638
> *too bad she looks like shit right now. needs a complete makeover
> *


.........THAS ONE GOOD THEME BIKE.....WHEN U RE-DOIT...I WOULD GO THA SAME THEME  NOBODY GOT AN ALEAN HEAD......AND CALLED ILLEGLE ALEAN   I LOVE THA THEME.....IT STILL LOOKS SICK....I BET IF U SHINE HER UP......SHE WILL LOOK LIKE NEW  :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTMFT baby......


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 1 2010, 07:01 PM~17361725
> *TTMFT baby......
> *


............................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/100_3708.JPG[/IMG]

.........I FOUND THIS IN THA GARBAGE....IT WAS A X-MAS SINGING TOY ON A STAND....SO STUPID :uh: I MADE IT IN TO SOME THING MY WIFE WONT LET IN THA HOUSE..... :biggrin: THA ..........''EVILIST PUPPET'' :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO NOW IT SITS IN MY GALLERY :biggrin: STAIGHT EVIL :biggrin: :wow:  A REALLY OLD PAIR OF SIZZORS AR IN HIS HAND..... :wow: REAL HAIR :wow: EYES OPEN AND CLOSE :wow: MOUTH TOO :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......ROMEO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........IV BEEN WORKIN ON THIS.....THERE FOR A O.G. 3-WHEELER IM WORKIN ON......THILL BE FULL KANDY :biggrin: I CRIMPED THA SPOKES......ILL HAVE A SHOT OF ALL 3....WHEN IM DONE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thats crazy  sick doll and cool spokes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE... :biggrin: :biggrin: I FOUND THESE IN THA GARBADGE TOO........... :biggrin: THAS Y I DID IT   THAY RIDE MORE STRAIGHTER THAN EVER.....TRUED :wow:   JUS GOOD LUCK GETTING THA SPOKES BACK OUT :biggrin: :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........


















........IV BEEN WORKIN ON THESE TO......I WILL TACK ALL THA HOLE'S SHUT....PAINTED DISHES.....WHOLE 9 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice cant wait to see them finished


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........NOW THIS BIKE....WAS REAL BAD....OUT THA GARBADGE....RUST BUCKET.............. :wow: I RE-DID THA HOLE THING.....BODY WORK ON REAR FENDER...FRAME.....I DID A TANGELLOW....WITH FLAKE...IT'S JUS BAD PIC'S.....I RE-PAINTED EVERY THING :wow: IT USTA HAVE A MOTOR ON IT....BUT I DID IT FOR A GOOD FRIEND AN NABOR :biggrin: FOR HIS SON......I PUT HIGH CHOPPER BARS :biggrin: BUT HE DONT HAVE A MOTOR....SO I SAID HOLLA WHEN U DO....ILL PUT IT IN TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :biggrin: JUS SOME CARS OF MINE......IM LACKIN LIKE 4 MORE IN THIS PIC

ILL SHOW THEM LATER :biggrin: 04 CROWN VIC......2 MOTOR CYCLES......AND ANOTHER MINI-TRUCK......92 TOYOTA....LEX IS 300.....BLACKED OUT FULLY :biggrin: ....EVERY ONE BITCHES AT ME TO SELL SOME OF THEM.....BUT I LOVE EM.... :biggrin: AND MY INSURANCE IS GOOD......EVERY THING ON THA ROAD :biggrin:  TAKE A PICK IM SELLIN THEM ALL......EXSEPT THA S-10


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........MY NEW VIC...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: UM WET BLACKIN IT LIKE A D-CAR.....PULL ME OVER NOW PIG :wow: PITCH BLACK TINTS.....EVEN WINDSHIELD :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SO FAR..............'01 S-10
..............................'O4 VIC
..............................'09 GMC DENELI
..............................'92 MINI TRUCK TOYOTA
..............................'93 CAPRICE COP PACK
..............................'84 K-5 BLAZER
..............................'01 LEX....JUS.SOLD :tears: 
..............................'08 PIAGGIO MOTOR BIKE
..............................'08 BOBBER CHOPPER MOTOR CYCLE
..............................WAS NEXT ?
THA ONLY CAR THAS GONE IS THA LEX........ALL OTHERS ON THA ROAD uffin: uffin: uffin: THAS FOR THEM HATERS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 2 2010, 01:14 PM~17365548
> *.....SO FAR..............'01 S-10
> ..............................'O4 VIC
> ..............................'09 GMC DENELI
> ...


THAS ............8 WIPS FOR YA :biggrin: :biggrin: I WONT STOP TILL I GOT LIKE 10 :biggrin: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........NEW F-350 IS NEXT............TO TOW THA S-10..............AND YES...IT WILL BE ON BAGS AND 24'' SEMI WHEELS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe nice nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 2 2010, 01:42 PM~17365738
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 03:08 PM~17366197
> *hehehehe nice nice
> *


 :biggrin: ya......ONE THING I LIKE IS CARS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 12:31 PM~17365358
> *thats crazy  sick doll and cool spokes
> *


.....THANX HOMIE.....I GET ALL MY TIME AT NIGHT..... :wow: SOME TIMES I DONT KNOW HOW I WAKE UP FOR WORK :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 12:42 PM~17365421
> *nice cant wait to see them finished
> *


YA.......IT'S ALL BODY-WORK FROM HERE..... :biggrin:  SO SOON THAY SHOULD BE READY  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ALL WELDED UP....FOR THAT GREEN ARMY BIKE....   ILL KEEP YA UP DATED  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SO I GOT MY DAILY DRIVER MOCK UP....RIDIN'.... :biggrin: IT'S ON A USED PAIR OF 26'' WHEELS.....FOR NOW      I TOOK A RIDE ON IT.....AN FELL IN LOVE :biggrin:   THIS IS A PEDAL SCRAPER.....REAL LOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SOME MORE.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE OF THA ''AMSTERDAM SPECIAL'' :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 05:27 PM~17389562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice of words hell yea mike scrape them biotches


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SOME SHOT'S OF THA GRIPS ....I PUT DIFERANT CAPS AT THA ENDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 05:38 PM~17389662
> *:wave:
> *


...........WAS UP BROTHER................ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 05:42 PM~17389714
> *nice choice of words hell yea mike scrape them biotches
> *


....ILL TAKE SOME PIC'S OF THA PEDALS FOR YA....TAIRING CEMENT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 06:48 PM~17389760
> *...........WAS UP BROTHER................ :biggrin:
> *


hello hello, not bad, sick got a cold from a dude at work, it hit me like a sack of shit yesterday so i slept all day, feelin better today less like i ran a marathon liek yesterday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 4 2010, 05:52 PM~17389797
> *hello hello, not bad, sick got a cold from a dude at work, it hit me like a sack of shit yesterday so i slept all day, feelin better today less like i ran a marathon liek yesterday
> *


.....DAMMMMMM.....GOOD TO HEAR UR FEELIN BETTER....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 05:51 PM~17389789
> *....ILL TAKE SOME PIC'S OF THA PEDALS FOR YA....TAIRING CEMENT :biggrin:
> *


hell yea bro at e town sunday i was riding the tribute trike and child's play around and id hit the switch slam it and scrape the shit out the pedals and then go back up and everybody was like damn, he scraping those bikes up all i kept saying was thas y r names the pedal scraperz :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 06:23 PM~17390070
> *hell yea bro at e town sunday i was riding the tribute trike and child's play around and id hit the switch slam it and scrape the shit out the pedals and then go back up and everybody was like damn, he scraping those bikes up all i kept saying was thas y r names the pedal scraperz  :biggrin:
> *


.....NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:   SO HOW WAS E-TOWN.....WHO SHOWED UP :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

only a few lowriders cars and trucks because they was all in n.c. mostly imports, but for the bikes there was all of mine and a few PedaL ScraperZ prospects. so we held it down.
I'ma post the pics but im waiting for all the n.c. pics to pop up so they dont get mixed with each other


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 07:34 PM~17390637
> *only a few lowriders cars and trucks because they was all in n.c. mostly imports, but for the bikes there was all of mine and a few PedaL ScraperZ prospects. so we held it down.
> I'ma post the pics but im waiting for all the n.c. pics to pop up so they dont get mixed with each other
> *


GOOD IDEA...... :biggrin:  :wow: :wow: BUT THAS GOOD U STILL HAD FUN


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yessir got burnt like a mofo, but besides that it was alright


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 08:17 PM~17391008
> *yessir got burnt like a mofo, but besides that it was alright
> *


..... :biggrin:  DID U BRING THA FAMS. :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yessir wife and daughter.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 08:37 PM~17391269
> *yessir wife and daughter.
> *


....DAS KOOL :biggrin: MUSTA HAD A FUN TIME


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pics are up on pg 68 east coast topic bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 10:23 PM~17392766
> *pics are up on pg 68 east coast topic bro
> *


..........NICE BROTHER... :biggrin: :biggrin:     :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 05:58 AM~17396509
> *ttt
> *


.....................


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 5 2010, 01:10 PM~17399343
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey love.....Its Friiiiiiday!!!!!!! Wus up on the B.X???? xoxox


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 7 2010, 07:23 AM~17417041
> *Hey love.....Its Friiiiiiday!!!!!!! Wus up on the B.X???? xoxox
> *


 uffin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SO LAST NIGHT WE PARTYED ON THA PORTCH...IT WAS A NICE NIGHT...WILE WE WERE CHILLIN...I TOOK APART THA TWISTED BIKE AND SHINED EVERY THING....THA NEXT DAY I BROUGHT IT OUT IN THA SUN...IT WAS SHINNING....STILL NEED'S HANDLE BARS THO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....THAT WAS A GOOD NIGHT.... :biggrin: CHILLIN...  FROM THA LEFT....MY BROTHER IN LAW...HARLY :biggrin: RENNE CRIS'S GIRL  MY HOME BOY CRIS :biggrin: AND MY WIFE DEL  WE WAS TWISTED :biggrin:    :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

FIRE PIT STYLE....AT NIGHT.....MY FAV.... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looks nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........ONE MORE OF THA TWISTED ONE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 10:20 PM~17430854
> *looks nice
> *


......ANY TIME U WANT COME THREW...WE PARTY HARD....ULL HAVE A BLAST..U SHOULD PLAN A TRIP THIS SUMMER   ILL TAKE U AND THA FAMS TO THA BEACH :biggrin:  UP THA BLOCK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

one day hell yea, that sounds good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME UP DATES ON THA 26''...........I PUT SOME ASSHOLE MIRROR'S :biggrin: AND PAINTED THA BACKS WHITE....WITH CROME FLAMES :biggrin:  NEW PAINTED WHITE SEAT....OLD SEAT...MESINGER...SHCWINN  IT WILL FADE TO BE SAME COLOR OS THA GRIP'SAND WHITE WALL'S


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

those mirrors are sweet bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE....OF THEM TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 10:26 PM~17430908
> *one day hell yea, that sounds good
> *


...YA BRO...WE GOT A BOARD WALK TOO...SO WE CAN CRUIZE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thats word


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 8 2010, 10:44 PM~17431024
> *those mirrors are sweet bro
> *


...FUNNY HUH :biggrin:       THAY CAME OFF MY TRUCK     I UP-GRATEDTHERE MOTOCYCLE MIRROR'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I STILL HAVE TO GET...
TWISTED CHAIN....
TRIPLE SQ.TWISTED CHAIN GARD....
TWISTED HANDLE BARS WITH BIRD CAGE'S...
SPEAR PEG'S......ALL 4
UM MAKIN 16'' SAME BEEFY TWISTED SPOKE CONTI WHEEL....OUT OF A 20''....
TRIPLE SQ.TWISTED CONTI KIT....
TRIPLE SQ. KNOCK OFF FOR CONTI RIM...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2010, 11:11 PM~17431239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.....AND A TWISTED SPRING TO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......IV BEEN WORKIN ON THESE TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THIS IS A TABLE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL GIA'S ROOM.....ROUND CORNERS  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ANOTHER ONE FOR HER TOO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CANT STOP US :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE FROM MY HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY DREAM RAT..... :wow: LIL'DRIFTER.....  HOPEFULLY ONE DAY ILL BUILD ONE :uh: :biggrin:  MY ALL TIME FAV.LOCAL RAT....FROM MY HOOD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....FROM AROUND MY WAY TOO


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2010, 10:06 PM~17432209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........FROM AROUND MY WAY TOO.... :biggrin:   I DONT HATE ANY THING WITH WHEELS....UM IN TO IT ALL...

DONKS

MINI-TRUCKS

LOWRIDERS

BICYCLE

CHOPPERS

BOBBERS

RAT RODZ

OL'SKOOLZ

DRIFTERS

FAST IN THA FURIOUS FUCKS :biggrin: 

KUSTOMZ

CRATCH ROCKETS

RALLY

DRAGSTERZ

FUNNY CARS

ALLTHAT
EVEYTHING................ :biggrin: ALL THO SUM .....ARE FUNNY....I LOVE WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 9 2010, 01:28 AM~17432365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...THAS ONE OF MY FAV.SSSS :biggrin:    ALL TIME.....I LOVE IT ON THA SPINNERS....WITH THA SPROCKET ON THA SPINNER...REAR :biggrin: SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........FROM AROUND MY WAY.... :biggrin:   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HA HUN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME OF MY PLATES :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY WIFEEEE BLESSED THESE FOR ME BACK IN THA DAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....WRITE ON MY CORNER :uh: :biggrin: DUMB ASSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....FROM AROUND MY WAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....UM JUS POSTIN MY DAILY LIFE......WHAT MY EYE'S SEE....DAILY :biggrin:      :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........ :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY DOGS :biggrin: JUS 3 HERE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............MY LOWRIDER BIKE MODEL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ME AND MY WIFE DEL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........... :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......

...............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........MY BABY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........A TEST PANAL FOR A BIKE IM DOIN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME SHOT'S I LOVE.... :biggrin: MY BABY...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: good night bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....FROM AROUND MY WAY........... :biggrin:  U CAN CATCH HIM ON THA BOARD WALK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........I LOVE THIS SHOT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........I LOVE THIS SHOT TOO :biggrin:      REAL OL'SKOOL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY WIFEEEEE IN HER OFFICE AT WORK......  SHE GOT SHY :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........ON THA WAY TO WORK.....THIS ONE WAS BAD  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 9 2010, 03:17 AM~17432720
> *:thumbsup: good night bro
> *


....GOOD MORNING HOMIE.........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cool pics man its like I'm there,


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 01:35 PM~17434653
> *cool pics man its like I'm there,
> *


..... :biggrin: HA.....U ARE THERE HOMIE....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2010, 01:39 PM~17434684
> *..... :biggrin: HA.....U ARE THERE HOMIE....
> *


ahaha well i aint home so get my mail for me homie :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........FROM AROUND MY WAY.....ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV.'S   I FUCKIN LOVE THIS TRUCK.......     TRU-MINI TRUCK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 01:42 PM~17434724
> *ahaha well i aint home so get my mail for me homie :biggrin:
> *


..... :biggrin: HELL YA....SICK WERE THAY SEND UR ASS????? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........... :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

na just doing the mothers day thing gotta go see the baby's grandmas and sh*t later, you know


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......LOCAL SHOP.... :biggrin: KUSTOM KULTURE GALLERY  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 01:54 PM~17434794
> *na just doing the mothers day thing gotta go see the baby's grandmas and sh*t later, you know
> *


...OOOO ...OK    DO THA DAM THING


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........      NYC


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME MODEL'S I DID....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY DOG ''P-NUT'' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

FROM AROUND MY WAY TOO     :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....I BUILT THIS FROM SCRATCH :biggrin: MADE HANDLE BARS...SISSY BAR.....FRAME MODS....PAINT.....SEAT FABRIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE.. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

A PEDAL CAR MODEL I MADE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........MY TANK ON A 20'' I GOT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....THA STRIPPER WAS FROM JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....A MORE CLEAR SHOT....OF MY LITTLE GIRLS PEDAL CAR MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................NYC


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.................................B.X.   AROUND MY WAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............................R.I.P. -''CALI'' :angel: :angel: 


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

ME AND MY WIFE'S 1ST PET...... :biggrin: HE LIVED FOR 4-YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......FROM UP THA BLOCK FROM ME.......EMPIRE MOTORS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......MY LITTLE GIRLS ''DAILY DRIVER'' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME OF MY PLATES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME BODY COUNTS I GOT FOR THA BLUE STRETCH CRUIZER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................  ONE OF MY RATS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........MY TYPHOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............A LOCAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........JUS SOME SHOTS OF MY DRIVE WAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............A SET OF 16'' BODY COUNTS.....I MADE FOR MY LITTLE GIRL'S BIKE......COMING SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY HOLLYWOOD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......I WATCHED ''TAILS OF RAT FINK'' TODAY   ONE OF MY FAV.'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............AN OLD KRYLON CAN......AND A MR.POTATO KIT.....I MADE HIM SMOKED OUT TOO     :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........FROM AROUND MY WAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........THIS IS FOR THA ''ALADDIN'' TRIKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........................................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...............


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2010, 11:14 PM~17438729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: that faking thing is krazy bro, that had me crack up when i saw that bro, you make some cool, of the wall shit bro.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 9 2010, 11:31 PM~17438939
> *:roflmao: that faking thing is krazy bro, that had me crack up when i saw that bro, you make some cool, of the wall shit bro.
> *


...... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................................. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice nyc graff  mornin ny


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 05:58 AM~17451511
> *nice nyc graff  mornin ny
> *


.....WAS UP CANADA....   :wave: :wave: :wave: GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......THIS THING IS SICK......I HAD TO POST IT :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn right thats sweet


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2010, 04:09 PM~17436318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know wsup with this stroller? It isso simlar to mine, before I customized mine, Is there any update pics? Is it getting customized?


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2010, 10:32 PM~17432383
> *...THAS ONE OF MY FAV.SSSS :biggrin:       ALL TIME.....I LOVE IT ON THA SPINNERS....WITH THA SPROCKET ON THA SPINNER...REAR :biggrin: SICK
> *




THATZ A BAD AZZ BIKE.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17458500
> *damn right thats sweet
> *


....WHO BUILDS SOME THING THAT PERFECT :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: EVEN DOWN TO THA LANTERN HEAD LIGHTS.....  UN FUCKIN BELEIVEABLE :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 12 2010, 07:12 AM~17463310
> *Do you know wsup with this stroller? It isso simlar to mine, before I customized mine, Is there any update pics? Is it getting customized?
> *


.....YA....IT'S IN THA WORKS  I SAW UR BLUE ONE....IT'S BAD ASSSSS.. :biggrin:  THIS ONE'S GONA HAVE A WHOLE KANDY BODY.....CRAZY UPOLSTRY.....CRAZY DROP TOP.....ALL NEW...I WANT TO GOLD PLATE EVERY THING  I LOVE THEM....I GOT LIKE 5......NOW FOR THA COLLECTION :biggrin: I WANT TO DO ALL OF THEM :uh: BUT ILL PROBLY ONLY MAKE IT TO 2-3...... :happysad: BUT THERE GOOD FOR PARTS TOO :wow: LIKE WHEELS ;;FENDERS.....DROP TOPS :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  BUT ILL KEEP U POSTED ON THEM........................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 12 2010, 11:04 AM~17464746
> *THATZ A BAD AZZ BIKE.....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............I HAVE TO POST THIS.....   MY FAV. SKOOTER :biggrin: THIS THIS IS FUCKIN BAD ASSSSSSS......AND IT 'S IN WITH MY FAVORITE PIC'S        WOW TO WHO EVER BUILT THIS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........JUS POSTIN MY FAV. PIC'S THAT WERE LOST IN ALL THA THREADS.....

..........THIS HOMIE'S CONTI-RIM...........IT'S A SPINNER :wow: ............. AND''RARE ''ANT THA WORD :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............ONE OF MY FAV......'S :biggrin:  FUCKIN SICK......UP SIDE DOWN :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....i dug this up out my fav......s'     MY FAV. RIMS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 12 2010, 07:01 PM~17468621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picture doesnt show for me ???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 06:59 PM~17469227
> *picture doesnt show for me ???
> *


YA......IM STILL TRYIN TO GET THIS SHIT ON LOCK :uh: :biggrin:  SOME PIC'S DONT WORK :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/WOW 20''.[IMG]

THIS ONE'S REAL SICK TOO :wow: :cool: :cool: :cool: :cool: :cool:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 09:58 AM~17475998
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/WOW 20''.[IMG]
> 
> THIS ONE'S REAL SICK TOO :wow:  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SICK STROLLER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........O.G.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SICK BIKE MURAL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY FAV. BIKE OF ALL TIME TOO............MAJOR BIG UP'S TO WHO DID THIS ONE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ONE SICK GIRLS FRAME............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............SOME O.G. FORKS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 10:15 AM~17476173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TAKE THAT BACK................REAL O...FUCKIN G BIKE FROM DUKE'S....REPIN HARD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IM BRINGING BACK SOME REAL O.G.G BIKE'S THAT COULD BE STILL AROUND.....OR NOT :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ANOTHER FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......    MY FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ALL TIME FAV.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........SICK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....INCREDABLE    ALL TIME FAV. BIKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 12 2010, 02:12 PM~17467427
> *.....YA....IT'S IN THA WORKS  I SAW UR BLUE ONE....IT'S BAD ASSSSS.. :biggrin:   THIS ONE'S GONA HAVE A WHOLE KANDY BODY.....CRAZY UPOLSTRY.....CRAZY DROP TOP.....ALL NEW...I WANT TO GOLD PLATE EVERY THING  I LOVE THEM....I GOT LIKE 5......NOW FOR THA COLLECTION :biggrin: I WANT TO DO ALL OF THEM :uh: BUT ILL PROBLY ONLY MAKE IT TO 2-3...... :happysad: BUT THERE GOOD FOR PARTS TOO :wow: LIKE WHEELS ;;FENDERS.....DROP TOPS :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:   BUT ILL KEEP U POSTED ON THEM........................
> *


Would you post some more pics of your strollers and progress ?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 09:10 AM~17476123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


elite car club bike there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 02:10 PM~17478318
> *elite car club bike there
> *


YES IT IS.............. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 13 2010, 11:27 AM~17476898
> *Would you post some more pics of your strollers and progress ?
> *


....I GOT U HOMIE.....SLOW DUILD'S THO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME NEW YORK O.G. BIKE'S


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 09:01 PM~17482652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I spy drastic's reoccuring nightmare trike :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....I LIKE THIS ONE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY FAV.......BIG TIME INSPERATION     WHEN I SAW THIS.....AND I HAD MINE....IT PUSHED ME TO DO MY LITTLE GIRLS SHIT UP....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE     :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...WOW :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.   DRASTIC'S TRIKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE O.G. PIC'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........        WITH THA TOWER'S IN THA BACK GROUND    :wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17482824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this yours ?

Cause I sent a guy a fender who was building a trike that looked like this


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17482796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is fucken sweet, got anymore pics of this one ?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......AIR BAG :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....KOTTIN MOUTH KINGS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 13 2010, 09:02 PM~17482669
> *I spy drastic's reoccuring nightmare trike :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 13 2010, 09:26 PM~17482900
> *is this yours ?
> 
> Cause I sent a guy a fender who was building a trike that looked like this
> *


....NO........IM JUS POSTIN MY FAV. BIKE'S I GOT IN MY COMPUTER FOR SUM TIME NOW......I FIGURE I WOULD SHARE THEM....   REAL O.G. PIC'S


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 07:34 PM~17482997
> *....NO........IM JUS POSTIN MY FAV. BIKE'S I GOT IN MY COMPUTER FOR SUM TIME NOW......I FIGURE I WOULD SHARE THEM....    REAL O.G. PIC'S
> *


Im pretty sure I sent the guy that owns that trike a fender for his rear wheels


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17483012
> *Im pretty sure I sent the guy that owns that trike a fender for his rear wheels
> *


....I DONT KNOW ANY THING ABOUT IT......BUT THAT IT'S SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 13 2010, 09:27 PM~17482911
> *This is fucken sweet, got anymore pics of this one ?
> *


....I DONT HAVE ANY MORE....     BUT IT'S SICK TOO :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........ALL TIME FAV............  I GREW UP TO LOOKIN AT THIS BIKE ALOT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........REAL NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I PUT A 16''SPRINGER ON ''LEATHAL TREAT'' TONIGHT :biggrin: I STILL GOTTA DO GRINADE PEGS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......   NOT DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....I PUT ON SOME NEW HANDLE BARS TONIGHT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......UM GONA THRO SOME TWISTED GRIP'S SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....     SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............SOME MORE OF MINE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME MORE OF MINE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SOME MORE OF MINE


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt mikey


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 08:35 AM~17497199
> *ttt mikey
> *


KOOL HOMIE....................... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: whats thew weather in yr neck of the woods?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 11:21 AM~17498028
> *:thumbsup: whats thew weather in yr neck of the woods?
> *


MAN.....ILL POST PIC'S IN A BIT.....I WAS SO BUSY TODAY,BUT I STILL FOUND TIME TO TAKE A FEW PIC'S :uh: :biggrin: IT'S REAL NICE THO............... :wow: HOW BOUT U???????????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........I SAW THIS TODAY ON MY STRIP....  :wow: STILL DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS........?????? IT GOT MAD BODY WORK :biggrin: SHAVE DOOR HANDLE'S....TAIL LIGHT'S.....HEAD LIGHT'S....... :wow: IT'S GOT LITTLE FRENCH L.E.D.'S...AS HEAD LIGHT'S :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....IT WAS NICE TODAY ....SO I BOUGHT SOME OF THA BIKE'S OUT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......     SOME MORE OF MYNE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........MY RAT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......NAME IS.....''NUCLER COWBOY'' :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE.....................I HAD ALOT OF FUN BUILDING THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....JUS SOME NICE SHOT'S FROM TODAY.....ENJOYIN THA WEATHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........NOW I CUT THA BELLY BAR OUT :biggrin:  AND IT'S STAYIN LIKE THAT..... :biggrin: I ALSO LIFTED THA CRANK UP MORE FOR PEDAL CLEARANCE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ :biggrin:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17502474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome, best rat bike i've seen


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......THIS WAS A 2-PIECE '73 SCHWINN SUBURBAN SPROCKET...I MADE IN TO 1-PEICE....AN PLUGED THA HOLE'S WITH SPIKE'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............      CHOPPED :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.................. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 11:34 PM~17502586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that bitch looks badass!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 11:27 PM~17502494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn im might have you build me a rat bike lol this is da best one out there that ive seen. i still wanna add some more to my shit but gotta keep lookin for more old shit that would look good on it.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 16 2010, 01:34 AM~17502586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Look fuckN nice bro!!! All that rust make it look charming


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:0 more pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@May 16 2010, 12:28 AM~17502505
> *that looks awesome, best rat bike i've seen
> *


...........THANX BROTHER....  STILL MUCH MORE TO COME......LIKE THA STEERING WHEEL THAT'S ON THERE WILL BE PLATED...CAUSE IT'S MOCK-UP WHEEL :uh: BUT IT'S GONA HAVE A HORSE-SHOE /RE-BAR STEERING WHEEL :biggrin: SOON....ILL KEEP YA POSTED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 12:47 AM~17502770
> *man that bitch looks badass!!
> *


.....THANX HOMIE........ :biggrin:   MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 12:50 AM~17502799
> *god damn im might have you build me a rat bike lol this is da best one out there that ive seen. i still wanna add some more to my shit but gotta keep lookin for more old shit that would look good on it.
> *


....THAS WHAT IM DOIN...IT'S LIKE A MESS.. :wow: BUT SOON EVERY THING WILL HAVE IT;S PLACE... :biggrin: I SLOWLY MOVE SHIT AROUND....THAS Y THERE 'S SO MANY PIC'S.... :uh: :biggrin: THERE ALL DIFERANT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 01:01 AM~17502888
> *Look fuckN nice bro!!! All that rust make it look charming
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 16 2010, 01:04 AM~17502905
> *:0 more pics :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:      SOON MORE RUST FOR THAT ONE :biggrin: ...THA LANTERN'S SICK....ILL GET A PIC OF IT LIT UP :biggrin: IT'S ALL METAL...SO IT SMOKE'S HEAVY :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

where you get this one? it seems there is a lot of custom pieces..... :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 16 2010, 01:46 AM~17503256
> *where you get this one? it seems there is a lot of custom pieces..... :0
> *


WHAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i think he means the rat rod bike


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 16 2010, 03:19 AM~17503486
> *WHAT ONE :biggrin:
> *




The one with the custom rust!!! :happysad: 


:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...WELL...THAS A OLD REG. LOWRIDER FRAME I STARTED WITH.....IT WAS JUS LAYIN AROUND...I WOULD NEVER DO THAT TO A SCHWINN FRAME hno: THEN I HAD A 20'' FORK LAYIN AROUND...IN THA GARAGE...REG.CHEEP LOWRIDER HANDLE BARS...ALL CHEEP STUFF...THEN;;I EXTENDED THA DOWN CROWN WITH RE-BAR :biggrin: BODY COUNTED OLD BMX WHEELS...CHOPPED OUT CENTER POST...AND WELDED BIG SPEAR...ANGLE CUT HANDLE BAR GRIP'S....OLD 73'SCHWINN SPROCKET....AND CHECK OUT THA MIRROR :420:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 16 2010, 02:46 AM~17503671
> *...WELL...THAS A OLD REG. LOWRIDER FRAME I STARTED WITH.....IT WAS JUS LAYIN AROUND...I WOULD NEVER DO THAT TO A SCHWINN FRAME hno: THEN I HAD A 20'' FORK LAYIN AROUND...IN THA GARAGE...REG.CHEEP LOWRIDER HANDLE BARS...ALL CHEEP STUFF...THEN;;I EXTENDED THA DOWN CROWN WITH RE-BAR :biggrin: BODY COUNTED OLD BMX WHEELS...CHOPPED OUT CENTER POST...AND WELDED BIG SPEAR...ANGLE CUT HANDLE BAR GRIP'S....OLD 73'SCHWINN SPROCKET....AND CHECK OUT THA MIRROR :420:
> *


......I ALLSO RAKED THA NECK HARD TOO :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY DREAM RAT..... :wow: LIL'DRIFTER.....  HOPEFULLY ONE DAY ILL BUILD ONE :uh: :biggrin:  MY ALL TIME FAV.LOCAL RAT....FROM MY HOOD 
[/quote]
LOOKS LIKE MY BIKE...... :biggrin: THAT WAS THA THEME I WAS GOIN FOR


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ :biggrin:   
[/quote]

.........SEEE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....NEXT: IM GONA PINSTRIPE OVER THA RUST :biggrin: FENDERS AN ALL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I ALSO EXTENDED THA REAR FENDER TOO.....THERE'S 2 FENDER'S PUT TOGETHER :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOT MINE......BUT I LOVE IT   :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

DROP TOP ON A PEDAL CAR... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SICKEST BIKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........     BEST FRAME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ONE OF MY FAV. BIKE'S EVER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ANOTHER ALL TIME FAV. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...JUS ONE NICE FUCKIN SHOT........CARS ;;PEDAL CARS..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...UN FUCKIN REAL :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA BEST......I LOVE THIS BIKE...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV. PEDAL CAR :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

My perfect little Girl learned how to sit up in the last few days....

:0 :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

ahh thats cool man, Everyday its something new with kids


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 10:11 AM~17513631
> *:wave:  :h5:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 10:15 AM~17513659
> *ahh thats cool man,  Everyday its something new with kids
> *


UR DAMMMM WRITE   :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

WATS UP


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 09:14 PM~17520497
> *WATS UP
> *


WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17521030
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 17 2010, 07:53 PM~17521085
> *WAS UP HOMIE
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR
YOU TO RECIVE THE M.O SO I CAN GET THE 12'' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 10:08 PM~17521309
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR
> YOU TO RECIVE THE M.O SO I CAN GET THE 12'' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ohhh snap you didnt hear i out bid you kid, i bought it already but i'll sell it to you for double what mike was selling it to you for just cause i like you west :0 :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:13 PM~17521389
> *ohhh snap you didnt hear i out bid you kid, i bought it already but i'll sell it to you for double what mike was selling it to you for just cause i like you west :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN UR DREAMS LOL.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 10:19 PM~17521494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN UR DREAMS LOL.
> *


my dreams are reality brother but na i was just clownin :biggrin: I cant fit on a 12" you lucky :tongue:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:21 PM~17521516
> *my dreams are reality brother but na i was just clownin :biggrin: I cant fit on a 12" you lucky :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: CANT FIT ON A 12'' EITHER JUST BUILDING
IT FOR MY BROTHER.. :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 10:25 PM~17521581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: CANT FIT ON A 12'' EITHER JUST BUILDING
> IT FOR MY BROTHER.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 08:27 PM~17521611
> *
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 17 2010, 10:13 PM~17521389
> *ohhh snap you didnt hear i out bid you kid, i bought it already but i'll sell it to you for double what mike was selling it to you for just cause i like you west :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 10:08 PM~17521309
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST WAITING FOR
> YOU TO RECIVE THE M.O SO I CAN GET THE 12'' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.... :biggrin: i got u brother


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 17 2010, 10:25 PM~17521581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: CANT FIT ON A 12'' EITHER JUST BUILDING
> IT FOR MY BROTHER.. :biggrin:
> *


.....YA I BUILT LIKE 15 BIKE'S IV NEVER EVEN SAT ON BEFORE :uh: :biggrin:  FUCKIN 12'' :biggrin: BUT I CANT GET ENOUGH :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:09 AM~17525499
> *.....YA  I BUILT LIKE 15 BIKE'S IV NEVER EVEN SAT ON BEFORE :uh:  :biggrin:   FUCKIN 12'' :biggrin: BUT I CANT GET ENOUGH :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i cant get enuff of it either :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 18 2010, 09:41 AM~17525765
> *i cant get enuff of it either :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I LOVE THIS PICTURE!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hehehehe :thumbsup: lol :wave: have a good day


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 03:56 PM~17529696
> *hehehehe :thumbsup: lol :wave: have a good day
> *


...........U TOO HOMIE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

WATS UP HOMIE..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........NICE ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

always loved that one featured in a LRM


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME WONG WHEELS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 04:44 PM~17530169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.....YUP...I GREW UP TO IT......THAS WHAT INSPIRED ME TO DO MY BLACK ONE.....THA RAT ONE WITH THA PINSTRIPING ON THA GAS TANK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........SOME MORE WONG WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SOME MORE WONG WHEELS :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ANOTHER FAV. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......LOVE THIS WAGON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OFF THA HOOK....ALL TIME FAV. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALL TIME FAV. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....  NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY FAV. STAND :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:27 PM~17531290
> *
> 
> 
> ...













what it look like now  straight from MTL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 06:39 PM~17531447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YUP....DO U HAVE A PIC OF IT CORONA STYLE????? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: POST IF U DO :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...................... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.............FUCKIN SICK.....ALLL TIME FAV. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SICK SHOT....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.    :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....
...........BAGGED :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:41 PM~17531473
> *............ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YUP....DO U HAVE A PIC OF IT CORONA STYLE????? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: POST IF U DO :wow:
> *



I'll check it out for it bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SICK PEDAL CAR........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

g i guess none of mine are any of your top picks :tears:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 06:51 PM~17531581
> *I'll check it out for it bro
> *


....KOOL :biggrin:  I LOVE ALL 3 STAGES


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 04:45 PM~17531508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick any other pics never seen it before


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17531597
> *g i guess none of mine are any of your top picks :tears:
> *


....OOO HOMIE.. I DIDNT FORGET...THESE ARE SO OLD FROM MY FAV.'S  IV BEEN ON LAYITLOW SINCE '03........BUT SIGNED ON IN '07 :uh: SO THESE ARE SOME OLD PIC'S....SOME BIKE'S I GREW UP TO.......BUT UR SHIT'S SICK SO I GOTTA START SAVIN NEW SHIT..... :uh: I HAVENT SAVED ANY THING NEW.... :uh: :biggrin: LIKE THE RAT SALAD BIKE... :wow: I ONLY HAVE IT IN BLACK STAGE.... :uh: IM MISSIN 2 OTHER STAGES...THAT ARE NEWER :wow: :biggrin: BUT ILL MAKE A SICK THREAD....ALL RANDOM KOOL PIC'S....FEEL FREE TO POST UR SHIT ....OR ILL GET TO IT SOON :wow: :biggrin:  UR IN THA FAV'S TO THO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 06:55 PM~17531632
> *sick any other pics never seen it before
> *



.....OOOO YA... :biggrin: I GOT SOME IN DIF. STAGES  ILL DIG THEM UP


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i see that it says (LOW VINTAGE) thats from my home town but i never seen it


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:54 PM~17531612
> *....KOOL :biggrin:   I LOVE ALL 3  STAGES
> *



here is some of the second stage  





















With my trike 3 years ago  












That's all what I found.... :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALL TIME FAV..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 18 2010, 07:05 PM~17531722
> *here is some of the second stage
> 
> 
> ...


.... :0 :0 OOO YA...ON FIRE...I LOVE ALL THREE STAGES


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 07:04 PM~17531712
> *i see that it says (LOW VINTAGE)  thats from my home town but i never seen it
> *



...ILL HAVE MORE PIC'S FOR YA LATER HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY ALL TIME FAV. RIM'S EVER :wow: MEXICO


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 08:13 PM~17531822
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thoses are ''verrrrryyyyy'' badddddd


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALL TIME FAV. RIMS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:00 PM~17531677
> *....OOO HOMIE.. I DIDNT FORGET...THESE ARE SO OLD FROM MY FAV.'S  IV BEEN ON LAYITLOW SINCE '03........BUT SIGNED ON IN '07 :uh: SO THESE ARE SOME OLD PIC'S....SOME BIKE'S I GREW UP TO.......BUT UR SHIT'S SICK SO I GOTTA START SAVIN NEW SHIT..... :uh: I HAVENT SAVED ANY THING NEW.... :uh:  :biggrin: LIKE THE RAT SALAD BIKE... :wow: I ONLY HAVE IT IN BLACK STAGE.... :uh: IM MISSIN 2 OTHER STAGES...THAT ARE NEWER :wow:  :biggrin: BUT ILL MAKE A SICK THREAD....ALL RANDOM KOOL PIC'S....FEEL FREE TO POST UR SHIT ....OR ILL GET TO IT SOON :wow:  :biggrin:   UR IN THA FAV'S TO THO
> *


yay that made me smile








my *****


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....REAL RAT :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17531890
> *yay that made me smile
> 
> 
> ...


.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV. FRAME


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 18 2010, 05:35 PM~17530075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 nice canadian bikes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 18 2010, 08:25 PM~17532645
> *2 nice canadian bikes
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...REAL NICE ONE :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME NICE ONE'S :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THESE ARE OFF THE HOOK TOO :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SICK FUCKIN TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....NICE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........OFF THA HOOK :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......MY FAV. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

................EVIL :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17538656
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


        STILL NO MO YET....ILL HIT U BACK WHEN IT COME'S


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 05:45 PM~17542434
> *             STILL NO MO YET....ILL HIT U BACK WHEN IT COME'S
> *




IT's ok bro  You can be a baller with your own


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....IM STILL POSTIN MY ALL TIME FAV.'S    THIS ONE OFF THA HOOK :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 04:48 PM~17542474
> *IT's ok bro   You can be a baller with your own
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP CANADA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........        ANOTHER SICK ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 05:51 PM~17542498
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WAS UP CANADA
> *




 Bah when it's Montréal LuX chptr, you can say, wASSup Québec :biggrin: 

Chillin' on the low on lay it low and listening some big beats  and preparing my hip-hop class for tonight


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..









..........     UP SIDE DOWN GIRLS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 04:54 PM~17542524
> * Bah when it's Montréal LuX chptr, you can say, wASSup Québec  :biggrin:
> 
> Chillin' on the low on lay it low and listening some big beats   and preparing my hip-hop class for tonight
> *


U CAN TELL IM SMOKIN' WRITE NOW  :uh:  :biggrin: BUT THAS KOOL WITH THA BEATS :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....       SOME MORE ALL TIME FAV.'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ANOTHER FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...
.......SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....REAL NICE ONE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 05:57 PM~17542545
> *U CAN TELL IM SMOKIN' WRITE NOW   :uh:    :biggrin: BUT THAS KOOL WITH THA BEATS :wow:    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: That's later after my class bro :thumbsup:  

Nice pics you put on the topic  A lot of nice favorites


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...REAL NICE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 05:20 PM~17542804
> *:roflmao: That's later after my class bro :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice pics you put on the topic  A lot of nice favorites
> *


....MAN... I HEAR YA HOMIE :biggrin: NOT NEAR DONE WITH THA FAV'S    GOT MORE SICK ONE'S TO COME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......I LOVE THIS SHOT     :wow: THAS HOW WE START OUT......THIS SHIT IS SO O.G.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.
....NICE CRUIZER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SICK BIKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SICK SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....FUCKIN LOVE THIS SHOT TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ANOTHER ONE OFF MY FAV. RIMS....OFF ALL TIME :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ALL TIME FAV. SHOT   BIG UP'S TO SIC


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CRAZY SHIT....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SICK BIKE WRITE HERE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 06:01 PM~17543189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that big chunk of the front fender is hangin up in my garage right now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 07:27 PM~17543955
> *that big chunk of the front fender is hangin up in my garage right now
> *


....HELL YA.  I WOULD OF DONE THA SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE OF MY FAV.'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....FUCKIN SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...I LIKE THIS TOP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...MY FAV'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Weres mine ?  

I feel left out :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........ALL TIME FAV....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 19 2010, 08:11 PM~17544311
> *Weres mine ?
> 
> I feel left out :happysad:
> *


... :biggrin: UR ALL COMIN SOON :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 06:13 PM~17544330
> *... :biggrin: UR ALL COMIN SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17543075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I dig the '38 chevy in th bakk
LIKE THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17544275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something I want to accomplish on my trike, a lover seat with a sound box :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....all time fav.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:41 PM~17544579
> *I dig the '38 chevy in th bakk
> LIKE THAT ONE :biggrin:
> 
> ...


....I CANT BELIEVE U SAID THAT.. :wow: I WAS THINKIN THA SAME  THANX FOR THA PIC      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 08:43 PM~17544600
> *something I want to accomplish on my trike, a lover seat with a sound box :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 GOOD IDEA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................................................... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................................MY FAV,


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:59 PM~17544788
> *....I CANT BELIEVE U SAID THAT.. :wow: I WAS THINKIN THA SAME  THANX FOR THA PIC           :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah, the color is almost the best for that type of car :biggrin: my choice


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 10:00 PM~17544803
> *:0  :0 GOOD IDEA
> *




just need the good point to start it up :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........      ALL TIME  REPIN ARMY STYLE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SICK


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yay yay- mikey likes it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE SICK SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:30 PM~17545244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bruised beauty right there


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
t - t - t


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:32 PM~17545277
> *thats a bruised beauty right there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17545290
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> t - t - t
> *


....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....      SICK


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 10:33 PM~17545302
> *
> 
> 
> ...




The spring is a great addition to the frame


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17545384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's fucking hard!!! :wow: :wow: 




:uh: no ****!!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17545412
> *That's fucking hard!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> :uh: no ****!!!!
> *


....... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17545412
> *That's fucking hard!!!  :wow:  :wow:
> :uh: no ****!!!!
> *


 :uh: at least you didnt say it makes u f-in hard :0 cause thats my date you talking about :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...I LOVE THIS THEME....LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:42 PM~17545497
> *:uh:  at least you didnt say it makes u f-in hard  :0 cause thats my date you talking about :biggrin:
> *




:rofl: 

even if I was, I wouldn't know how to :boink: it.... only know how to ride it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THAS A SICK SHOT :biggrin:    :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17545571
> *:rofl:
> 
> even if I was, I wouldn't know how to :boink: it.... only know how to ride it
> *


wow :ugh: stop talking bout her like that :tears:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:48 PM~17545607
> *wow :ugh: stop talking bout her like that :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:46 PM~17545571
> *:rofl:
> 
> even if I was, I wouldn't know how to :boink: it.... only know how to ride it
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17545595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea me too bro, i gotta get up by you and get another shot with them out together with the graffiti wall behind them that would be a post card photo


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:51 PM~17545661
> *yea me too bro, i gotta get up by you and get another shot with them out together with the graffiti wall behind them that would be a post card photo
> *


....   ANY TIME...UM GONA TAKE SOME BIKE'S OVER THERE TO   PHOTO DAY :wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:48 PM~17545607
> *wow :ugh: stop talking bout her like that :tears:
> *



well, I have respect for your new date!!!  She's looking tight


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 10:47 PM~17545595
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiiiicce shot!!! the family is almost all there, except the new baby  

That would be sick with a giant pedal scraperz graff :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............ :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 09:55 PM~17545729
> *well, I have respect for your new date!!!    She's looking tight
> *


yea she a virgin too, not even a mile on her yet :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 19 2010, 09:57 PM~17545766
> *sick
> *


....WAS UP BROTHER


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:47 PM~17545595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you think mike those bikes displayed just like that with this backround


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:58 PM~17545769
> *yea she a virgin too, not even a mile on her yet :biggrin:
> *


....KEEP IT LOW MILAGE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:57 PM~17545767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh I cant wait to get mine from toyshop, they looking just as nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 09:59 PM~17545778
> *what you think mike those bikes displayed just like that with this backround
> 
> 
> ...


....WOULD BE KRAZY :biggrin:  WORTH EVERY MIN.  I GOT SOME INSAINE WALLS I STILL GOTTA POST.....CRAZY ONE'S THAT GO FOR BLOCK'S :wow: IN THA POINT.......BX ... :biggrin: WE GET KRAZY OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 09:59 PM~17545780
> *....KEEP IT LOW MILAGE
> *


yea low mileage, she's pretty prude :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:59 PM~17545778
> *what you think mike those bikes displayed just like that with this backround
> 
> 
> ...




greaaaT-T-T!!!! :yes: hope you'll don't have any problems to make stand the bikes in place with that slope


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i know man that place is like one big bunch of blocks of art so much creativity involved


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 07:06 PM~17544866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie built this one, He is in his 40s and he would ride that trike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:01 PM~17545804
> *ahhh I cant wait to get mine from toyshop, they looking just as nice
> *


....U SLIPPED :biggrin: I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE FROM TOY SHOP :wow: FUCKIN CRAZY....CANT WAIT TO SEE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 11:02 PM~17545825
> *yea low mileage, she's pretty prude :cheesy:
> *




It's all good for her... and for you bro  She don't have to be jealous when models going to pose with her


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 19 2010, 10:03 PM~17545837
> *My homie built this one, He is in his 40s and he would ride that trike
> *


...ONE OF THA BEST IV SEEN :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 10:05 PM~17545854
> *....U SLIPPED :biggrin: I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE FROM TOY SHOP :wow: FUCKIN CRAZY....CANT WAIT TO SEE
> *


no slippage i told everyone that mike l. was making them for me, empty your p.m. box i send you a sneak peak maybe :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...OFF THA HOOK :biggrin:     :wow:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

This is him


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 19 2010, 10:05 PM~17545871
> *It's all good for her... and for you bro  She don't have to be jealous when models going to pose with her
> *


my wife don't let models come near the bikes she like my ass the only female ass that will ever sit on these bikes, shes funny like that :twak:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17545904
> *my wife don't let models come near the bikes she like my ass the only female ass that will ever sit on these bikes, shes funny like that :twak:
> *



 It's all good!! I was just fukN around :run:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...all tyme fav.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17545903
> *This is him
> 
> 
> ...


.......I LIKE HIS STYLE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

pm sent :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: its a lil peak :nicoderm:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:03 PM~17545832
> *i know man that place is like one big bunch of blocks of art so much creativity involved
> *


...YO ..IT'S NO JOKE.. :biggrin: PROBLEM IS ...U GOTTA TAKE PIC'S QUICK CAUSE...THAY RE-PAINT OVER SHIT LIKE IT'S WATER :uh: IV' SEEN THA SICKEST MURALS ONLY UP FOR TWO WEEKS....THEN RE-PAINTED OVER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

to bad they cant just keep moving down instead of repainting 
that be dope if it made its way all the way into jersey


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17546142
> *pm sent :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  its a lil peak :nicoderm:
> *


....SICK PEAK :wow: :biggrin:  LOOKS FUCKIN SICK HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 19 2010, 10:32 PM~17546204
> *to bad they cant just keep moving down instead of repainting
> that be dope if it made its way all the way into jersey
> *


.....WOULD BE SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WEST 13.................I GOT UR MO TODAY.....AND SENT OUT UR STUFF TODAY TOO uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....    ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....ALL TIME


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TIME FAV


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17556026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of thiss one :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17556295
> *any better pics of thiss one :wow:
> *


....YUP ..I JUS GOTTA FIND THEM :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17556026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats lil heart braker (wims ) little girls bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 20 2010, 09:48 PM~17556329
> *thats lil heart braker (wims ) little girls bike
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....LOVE IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAV. SHOT'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....FAT MARK   GREW UP TO READING HIS BIKE'S :wow: :biggrin:  I LOVE ALL HIS SHIT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THIS IS MY FAV. BIKE   I LOVE THIS THEME :wow: ANY ONE GOT MORE PIC'S..? :wow: FEEL FREE TO POST THEM...... :wow: THANX


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....FUCKIN BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALOT OF HISTORY IN THIS ONE :wow: :biggrin:   ALL TIME FAV.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17556871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine too








i love that bike, can't wait to see my wheels they shipped this morning


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17557248
> *mine too
> 
> 
> ...



......... :wow: SO U GONA POST A RAW PIC FO EVERY ONE :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 10:57 PM~17557287
> *......... :wow: SO U GONA POST A RAW PIC FO EVERY ONE :biggrin:
> *


no no








too many eyes and to many copycats, i'm saving it until everyone sees them at once before some turd try's and copy my design and say they made it first/ even though it wouldn't be a toyshop original, people might still try an bite my shit and I aint giving anyone the opportunity to try an fuck up my flavor


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17557356
> *no no
> 
> 
> ...



 KOOL KOOL     IT WILL BE BETTER ALL AT ONCE ANYWAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo we was just talking bout this backround style yesterday 
just picture the bikes in place of the stinkin lincoln, that be nuts


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 11:35 PM~17557728
> *yo we was just talking bout this backround style yesterday
> just picture the bikes in place of the stinkin lincoln, that be nuts
> 
> ...



....THAS A NICE ASSSS PIC :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ALL TIME FUCKIN FAV. :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS THING IS NOT REAL :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....UN FUCKIN REAL :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

UN FUCKIN REAL :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

got the update bro delivery schedualed the 25th ahhh i cant wait


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..            :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 20 2010, 11:59 PM~17558044
> *got the update bro delivery schedualed the 25th ahhh i cant wait
> *


...DAS GREAT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......      ROTH DAY'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...OOOOOOOO BOY          :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....ALL TYME FAV.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

FUCKIN UN REAL :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 11:56 PM~17558015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i built that for one of my godsons about 6 years ago. miss that damn trike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.........................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...............I GOT THIS TODAY :wow: :biggrin:  IV WANTED ONE FOR SO LONG..........NOW TODAY WAS THA DAY :wow: I WILL FULLY RE-STORE THIS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2010, 03:18 AM~17559668
> *  i built that for one of my godsons about 6 years ago. miss that damn trike
> *


..REAL NICE..... DONT U HATE WHEN THERE NOT AROUND ANY MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......MY NEW PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..........ALL O.G.    :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i took this picture 




> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17556776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 08:20 PM~17556026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the best mild custom ever built


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17556295
> *any better pics of thiss one :wow:
> *



this is it before it was redone


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is it when he added custom parts to it, this bike was on the cover of the last LRB issue made


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 22 2010, 07:20 AM~17569754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT THOSE FORKS LOOK LIKE MINE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 22 2010, 12:14 PM~17570791
> *WAT THOSE FORKS LOOK LIKE MINE
> 
> 
> ...



no, yours look like his :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

fuck thats crazy, i have never seen that bike before, let alot any of those parts... and I just did the Cads for west from some1 elses sketches


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17434858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a click and save.


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> .....MY ALL TIME FAV. RIM'S EVER :wow: MEXICO





> ...ALL TIME FAV. RIMS





> ....SOME NICE ONE'S





> ...THESE ARE OFF THE HOOK TOO





> .....ANOTHER ONE OFF MY FAV. RIMS....OFF ALL TIME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

>


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 22 2010, 07:22 AM~17569759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looking good... nice bikes guys!!!


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey boo boo ... the tricycle is coming beautiful.....the engraving is going to be hottttt!!!! :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17569654
> *i took this picture
> *


GOOD FUCKIN PIC :biggrin:    :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 23 2010, 01:38 AM~17575003
> *Hey boo boo ... the tricycle is coming beautiful.....the engraving is going to be hottttt!!!! :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@May 22 2010, 08:25 PM~17572768
> *im digging these wheels.
> *


...THANX FOR GETTING THEM IN ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 22 2010, 09:21 AM~17569758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....GREAT PIC'S    THANX FOR THA HISTORY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

STARTED RESTO. TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....THA REAR RIM :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY WIFE'S TRIKE :biggrin: THA STARING OF IT...  IT'S JUS MOCKED UP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....DEL'S TRIKE IS BAGGED NOW :biggrin:   V-DUB EURO BAG....FOR V-DUB CARS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....HER RIMS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....MY HUNNIE'S TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....WE GONA DO A BENT FORK THO   FUCK THAT STRAGT SHIT :biggrin: TOO HIGH


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....I PUT ON SOME TWISTED GRIPS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.........AND I PUT ON A CHAIN GARD TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

make sure the bent fork is long enough to still take the support bars lol  wasup wasup


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 23 2010, 11:09 PM~17581575
> *make sure the bent fork is long enough to still take the support bars lol  wasup wasup
> *



.....I CANT BELEIVE IT :uh: BUT IT IS :biggrin:  TO THA ''T'' :wow: :biggrin:  THANX HOMIE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17579538
> *....GREAT PIC'S      THANX FOR THA HISTORY
> *



no problem, the owner of that bike is a layitlow member and visited the bikes forums often, but last i heard the bike has been put away in a safe place and he's concentrating on his cars, he also does pinstriping and engraving


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 23 2010, 11:55 PM~17582285
> *no problem, the owner of that bike is a layitlow member and visited the bikes forums often, but last i heard the bike has been put away in a safe place and he's concentrating on his cars, he also does pinstriping and engraving
> *



...AS LONG AS IT'S SAFE :biggrin:    BIKE'S SICK


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i was trying to paste the link to his topic in the "paint and body" section, but for some reason i can't. his layitlow name is wimone


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 12:03 AM~17582410
> *yeah, i was trying to paste the link to his topic in the "paint and body" section, but for some reason i can't.  his layitlow name is wimone
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17586599


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

there it is


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW...SOME SICK WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...THA WIFY'S BIKE GOT SOME HANDLE BAR'S TODAY.....


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...STILL NEEDS A TWISTED NECK


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...SOME MORE SHOT'S....  STILL NEED'S A BENT FORK TOO...  AND TO SHORTIN THA BOLT ON THA AIR BAG


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not bad


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 09:40 PM~17592232
> *not bad
> *



...WELL...ALOT TO DO STILL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................ uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 27 2010, 10:15 AM~17620554
> *TTMFT................ uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME UP-DATE'S ON MY WIFE'S BIKE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME MORE UP-DATE'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE OF MY WIFE'S TRIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOME UP DATE'S ON MY HIGH WHEEL :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....THA HIGH WHEEL RIM'S :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE GRAFF FROM AROUND MY WAY :biggrin: I LIKE THIS ONE .....THA TIKI THEME :biggrin:   N.Y.C. TIKI STYLE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....HEAVY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................................................................................ uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt love the graff


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17637092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......THANX FELLAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

''TO THA MOTHA FU*KIN TOP'' :biggrin: I HOPE U HOMIE'S KNOW......THERE IS A BILLION SITE'S OUT THERE....BUT NOT ONE LIKE ''LAYITLOW'' uffin: SO MUCH INFO;PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THA WORLD;ONE OFF SHIT BEING SOLD;SICK CONECTIONS WITH THA BEST OUT THERE;MEETING GOOD FRINDS;CAR AN BIKE SHOW'S;SICK VIDEO'S;............I CAN KEEP GOING...THIS IS THA BEST SITE OUT THERE.....IV BEEN HOOKED SINCE '03....BUT SIGNED ON AT '07.....I FEEL I EAT EVERY MIN. I MISSED SINCE THA SITE STARTED :biggrin: JUS TO LET ULL KNOW........AND U PROBLY KNOW ALLREADY .............WE GOT THA BEST SITE OUT........I LOVE THIS FUCKIN SITE uffin: ALL DEDICATED TOO THA LOW RIDER LIFE....THA BEST SITE OUT.......................................BY FAR uffin: :thumbsup: TOO ALL THA LAYITLOW MEMBERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 09:18 AM~17683421
> *''TO THA MOTHA FU*KIN TOP'' :biggrin: I HOPE U HOMIE'S KNOW......THERE IS A BILLION SITE'S OUT THERE....BUT NOT ONE LIKE ''LAYITLOW'' uffin: SO MUCH INFO;PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THA WORLD;ONE OFF SHIT BEING SOLD;SICK CONECTIONS WITH THA BEST OUT THERE;MEETING GOOD FRINDS;CAR AN BIKE SHOW'S;SICK VIDEO'S;............I CAN KEEP GOING...THIS IS THA BEST SITE OUT THERE.....IV BEEN HOOKED SINCE '03....BUT SIGNED ON AT '07.....I FEEL I EAT EVERY MIN. I MISSED SINCE THA SITE STARTED :biggrin: JUS TO LET ULL KNOW........AND U PROBLY KNOW ALLREADY .............WE GOT THA BEST SITE OUT........I LOVE THIS FUCKIN SITE uffin: ALL DEDICATED TOO THA LOW RIDER LIFE....THA BEST SITE OUT.......................................BY FAR uffin:  :thumbsup: TOO ALL THA LAYITLOW MEMBERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


well said


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 3 2010, 09:23 AM~17683472
> *well said
> 
> 
> ...




........         WAS UP BROTHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@Jun 3 2010, 09:53 AM~17683712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




.....................


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 08:18 AM~17683421
> *''TO THA MOTHA FU*KIN TOP'' :biggrin: I HOPE U HOMIE'S KNOW......THERE IS A BILLION SITE'S OUT THERE....BUT NOT ONE LIKE ''LAYITLOW'' uffin: SO MUCH INFO;PEOPLE FROM ALL OVER THA WORLD;ONE OFF SHIT BEING SOLD;SICK CONECTIONS WITH THA BEST OUT THERE;MEETING GOOD FRINDS;CAR AN BIKE SHOW'S;SICK VIDEO'S;............I CAN KEEP GOING...THIS IS THA BEST SITE OUT THERE.....IV BEEN HOOKED SINCE '03....BUT SIGNED ON AT '07.....I FEEL I EAT EVERY MIN. I MISSED SINCE THA SITE STARTED :biggrin: JUS TO LET ULL KNOW........AND U PROBLY KNOW ALLREADY .............WE GOT THA BEST SITE OUT........I LOVE THIS FUCKIN SITE uffin: ALL DEDICATED TOO THA LOW RIDER LIFE....THA BEST SITE OUT.......................................BY FAR uffin:  :thumbsup: TOO ALL THA LAYITLOW MEMBERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



just dont go into the off topic, nothing useful in there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 3 2010, 10:50 AM~17684281
> *just dont go into the off topic, nothing useful in there
> *



.....did u see tha off topic PICTURE'S :biggrin: :wow:  THERE FUNNY AS SHIT :biggrin: BUT THA REST IS BULL SHIT  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft homie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 10:02 AM~17683800
> *........                WAS UP BROTHER
> *


same shit bro, just celebrating in mourning the anniversary of my fallen comrades today


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 3 2010, 03:26 PM~17686544
> *ttmft homie
> *



....       U TOO BROTHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 3 2010, 06:23 PM~17688012
> *same shit bro, just celebrating in mourning the anniversary of my fallen comrades today
> *




........  ENJOY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT..........................GOOD MORNING ''LAYITLOW'' uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 7 2010, 06:55 AM~17714592
> *TTMFT..........................GOOD MORNING ''LAYITLOW'' uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SOME OUT SIDE SHOT'S OF MY WIFE'S TRIKE  UM GONA BE DOIN SOME WORK ON IT TODAY SO ILL HAVE SOME UP-DATED SHOT'S LATER ON


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....LIT THA LANTERN LAST NIGHT..... :biggrin: IT WAS KOOL :biggrin:  LOOKS WAY SICKER IN PERSON THAN IN PIC :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:16 AM~17736918
> *:thumbsup:      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




WAS UP HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick rat bike, love the lantern lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....TOOK SOME OUT SIDE SHOT'S OF THIS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 9 2010, 11:22 AM~17736970
> *sick rat bike, love the lantern lol
> *



... :biggrin: THANX HOMIE....I GOT SOME UP-DATED SHOT'S COMING OF IT....WITH THA NEW REAR TIRE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

..... :biggrin: NEW REAR TIRE... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............... :biggrin: GOTA CUT A LITTLE TO FIT STILL :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hope your up to date on your tetanus shot :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I GOTA GET THAT FRONT LOWRIDER TIRE OFF ....I THINK TO A CLEAN WHITE WALL....WITH NO LOWRIDER LOGO....SAME SIZE THO :burn:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 9 2010, 11:38 AM~17737100
> *hope your up to date on your tetanus shot :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U KNOW IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SO...I PICK UP THA REBAL RODZ.....FOR THA 1ST TIME IN MY LIFE......TOOK A QUICK BROWZ :uh: DIDNT REALIZE TILL I GOT HOME AND ANLIZED IT TO FIND OUT ....ON OF MY BIKE'S WAS IN THERE :biggrin: :wow:  1ST TIME EVER LOOKING AT THA MAG BEFORE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......THA RED BIKE IS MINE.....'' BLOOD RAT''............ :biggrin: GETTING STRIPPED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........GOT THIS IN THA MAIL TODAY :biggrin: IT'S ON  UM GOIN ALL GOLD ORIGINAL PARTS.......... :biggrin: PIXIE......ILL POST YEAR LATER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......ELSPOCK84.............COMIN THA FUCK THREW    GOOD LOOKIN AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........I LOVE THIS KOLOR....I COULDNT PASS IT UP :biggrin: SO IT'S ANOTHER BUILD GOING ON :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lloks clean cantwait to see it done and cant wait for my sons to come in


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Full flakes  It's really a ''all add-in''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....   ONE MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 12:07 PM~17737327
> *lloks clean cantwait to see it done and cant wait for my sons to come in
> *




.......KOOL HOMIE......  UR SHIT'S GONA COME GREAT TOO HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BUILD UP  AND UR SON SITIN ON IT


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jun 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17737293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is definetely a clean frame...  ..geez :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jun 9 2010, 12:09 PM~17737343
> * Full flakes  It's really a ''all add-in''
> *




DO U MEAN ALADDIN :biggrin: CAUSE TITS A PIXIE THIS BLUE ONE.....TOTAL DIF. PROJECT :biggrin:  ALADDIN WILL BE PAINTED KANDY PAGON GOLD....FADE TO TANGERINE  :biggrin: WITH MURALS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......GOT A NEW HIGH WHEEL SEAT TODAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....FOR THIS :biggrin:  ILL MOCK UP LATER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 10:14 AM~17737377
> *.......KOOL HOMIE......  UR SHIT'S GONA COME GREAT TOO HOMIE  CANT WAIT TO SEE UR BUILD UP  AND UR SON SITIN ON IT
> *


yeah he dont know about it and am taking all boxes that come in to my buddie house and building it over there so he dont really know hell think it for my buddie lol
are you starting a new topic for the pixie lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what you want for the old high wheels seat ???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@Jun 9 2010, 12:15 PM~17737386
> *this is definetely a clean frame...  ..geez :wow:
> *





......THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 12:27 PM~17737492
> *yeah he dont know about it and am taking all boxes that come in to my buddie house and building it over there so he dont really know hell think it for my buddie lol
> are you starting a new topic for the pixie lol j/k  :biggrin:
> *





.....THAS KOOL..... :biggrin: AND THA TOPIC...........NA...THIS ONE'S TOO EASY....ALL GOLD STOCK PART'S.......REAL NICE THO :biggrin: ILL KEEP YA UP DATED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17737497
> *what you want for the old high wheels seat ???
> *




....I PAYED $ 65.00.....FOR A REPLICA  BUT REAL HIDE SEAT  I CAN GET THEM FOR U IF U NEED......THEN I CAN GET SOME MORE ILL POST PIC'S UP LATER  DIF. ONE'S............GO TO HIGH WHEEL.COM :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill pass homie on here has some for 10 to 20 buck thanks though


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 12:45 PM~17737664
> *ill pass homie on here has some for 10 to 20 buck thanks though
> *




.....WOOOO WERE......... :wow:  THAN I GOT RIPPED


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill look for him and post his name


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Mar 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16932783
> *I have like ten of these schwinn spring seats, some with covers, some without, hit me up with offers. I take paypal
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOES%20FOR%20SALE%20PICS%20004.jpg[/img]]Spring Seats
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 12:55 PM~17737788
> *
> *




......THOSE ARE DIFERANT.... :biggrin: I TOOK THAT ONE OFF.... :wow: TOO PUT ON THA SIZZOR ONE WITH NO SPRINGS...... :wow: THA SEAT IS ONE BIG SIZZOR SUSPENTION THAT U SIT ON  HAIR PIN STYLE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that the one i was talking about my bad if i used the wrong name


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 12:22 PM~17737444
> *
> 
> 
> ...





...NO SPRINGS  SIZZOR HAIR PIN STYLE........FOR HIGH WHEELS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 08:26 PM~17742028
> *that the one i was talking about my bad if i used the wrong name
> *




...IT'S KOOL.....  THERE'S SO MANY DIF. KINDS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

did you want to get rid of the spring one ???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 08:28 PM~17742046
> *did you want to get rid of the spring one ???
> *



....I WANTED TO RE-CROME IT SO BAD..........AND GOLD PLATE THA SPRINGS....IT'S MY DREAM SEAT.....AND THA ONLY ONE I GOT... :happysad: IF I GET ANOTHER ...ILL LET U KNOW DEF...  THAT SPRING ONE IS O.G. OF THA ORIGINAL HIGH-WHEEL.....I CANT BELIVE I CHANGED IT :uh: :biggrin:  BUT THA SIZZOR IS MORE COMFORTIBLE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it cool i dont need it just wanted to have more then one and my little girl loves the seat i put the one i have on a pixie and she rides that ting like crazy


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 9 2010, 08:39 PM~17742185
> *it cool    i dont need it just wanted to have more then one and my little girl loves the seat i put the one i have on a pixie and she rides that ting like crazy
> *



....KOOL..  ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

''TO THA MO FUCKIN TOP'' uffin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt for mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 10:05 PM~17764125
> *ttt for mike
> *





......THANX HOMIE...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......I JUS PICKED UP THIS FORK FOR ''GANGREEN'' :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO MOUNT IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT....................TTT....................... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

......OK :biggrin: I PUT THA FORK ON...  ALSO A OLD FULL SPRING SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......SOME MORE OF THA NEW FRONT END..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT THIS FOR WHEN I PUT ON THE FRONT FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....I PUT TOGETHER THESE PEDALS TODAY  FOR MY LITTLE GIRL'S BIKE....  THERE WILL BE A BUILD-UP SOON ON


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

I LIKE THE PEDALS THEY WHOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY SONS BUILD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 12:06 AM~17810773
> *I LIKE THE PEDALS  THEY WHOULD LOOK GOOD ON MY SONS BUILD
> *



....EASY TO MAKE ....JUS DRILL THA RIVETS OUT.....AND SPIKE THA HOLES  THESE ARE 24K......THANX TO PEDAL SCRAPERZ  HE SOLD THEM TO ME.....7.00 BUCKS FOR JUS THA GOLD TWISTS :wow: .....THA REST WAS ME :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice what you want for them


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 12:23 AM~17810988
> *....EASY TO MAKE ....JUS DRILL THA RIVETS OUT.....AND SPIKE THA HOLES  THESE ARE 24K......THANX TO PEDAL SCRAPERZ  HE SOLD THEM TO ME.....7.00 BUCKS FOR JUS THA GOLD TWISTS :wow: .....THA REST WAS ME :biggrin:
> *




...ILL DO THA OTHER PEDAL TOMORROW


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 10:24 PM~17811004
> *...ILL DO THA OTHER PEDAL TOMORROW
> *


ok and have it in the mail by fri??? :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 12:35 AM~17811148
> *ok and have it in the mail by fri??? :biggrin:
> *



..... :roflmao: NO WAY :uh: :biggrin: BUT MAY BE IN THA LONG RUN :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 10:42 PM~17811202
> *..... :roflmao: NO WAY :uh:  :biggrin: BUT MAY BE IN THA LONG RUN :happysad:
> *


dang worth the try :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 10:00 PM~17809429
> *
> 
> 
> ...




...THAY CAME PRITTY BAD ASSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 12:42 AM~17811207
> *dang worth the try  :biggrin:
> *





.....I ALL WAYS SAID THAT SAME THING:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....SOUTH BRONX...MY WAY :biggrin: BETTER LOCK YO CHIT :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

grab them tail lighs


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......MY WIFE'S TRIKE.. :biggrin: AND MY BABY GIRL ON THA BACK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....SHE TOOK HER 1ST RIDE... :biggrin: AND FELL ASLEEP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 01:10 AM~17811483
> *grab them tail lighs
> *



....THERE SMASHED...U JUS CANT SEE FROM THA ANGLE....BUT I CAN GET THOSE FOR U IF U WANT.....I GOT THA BODY-SHOP CONECTS  IF U NEED........EVERY DAY I SEE ABOUT 5-JACKED....JROPPED AT THA SAME SPOT....THIS ASTRO VAN I FELT FOR....  IT HAD A CADDY-FRONT....THA WHOLE FRONT RIPPED OUT  RIMS TAKIN  WHOLE 9....NICE SILVER  WITH THA DOORS TAKIN OFF.......THERES SO MANY ILL START TO TAKE MORE PIC'S  IT HERT'S THO :uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

naw i dont need just thinking $$$ on egay


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 01:33 AM~17811658
> *naw i dont need  just thinking $$$ on  egay
> *




VERY GOOD THINKING......I GOT SO MANY SICK HEAD LAMPS....TAIL LIGHT'S.... :wow: I GOT 09 DENALI'S :wow: AND GRILL  ILL HOOK U UP CHEEP :wow: CONVERSION I WAS GONA DO... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

bro if i had my own place i be all over it but right now i dont and i want a smaller stoage unit thanks 
i hope i land a job soon and you still have it all


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 17 2010, 01:50 AM~17811772
> *bro if i had my own place i be all over it but right now i dont and i want a smaller stoage unit  thanks
> i hope i land a job soon and you still have it all
> *



....UM HERE HOMIE  IT'S NOT GOIN NO WERE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT...............................TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT................


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 10:00 PM~17809429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo bro glad you put them to good use they came off childs play, had them on there a while back. so they got history

by the way they look sick, came out nice


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 01:17 AM~17811546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what its all about right there trike looks great bro and the fam looks good on it too 
nice job mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 10:15 PM~17835223
> *Yo bro glad you put them to good use they came off childs play, had them on there a while back. so they got history
> 
> by the way they look sick, came out nice
> *




THANX HOMIE   WELL MORE HISTORY TO GO.... :biggrin: THERE GOING ON ''GIA'' 20'' TRIKE UM BUILDING FOR HER SOON.....  JUS LIKE HER MOM'S BUT ALL GOLD  THAT GIRLS FRAME.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jun 19 2010, 10:17 PM~17835236
> *thats what its all about right there trike looks great bro and the fam looks good on it too
> nice job mike
> *





.........YA UM HAPPY AS A PIG IN SHIT..........NOW THAT IT'S RIDING :biggrin: STILL GOTTA PUT THA AIR KIT ON :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..............................


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats good hnic


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 26 2010, 12:24 AM~17890483
> *whats good hnic
> *



.....CHILLIN HOMIE....WAS GOOOOOD :biggrin:  LONG WEEK...SO FAR :uh:  :biggrin:  BUT SOME NEW PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT MY CAR TEMP READ THIS WEEK-END :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TOOK THIS TO THA BEACH THIS WEEK-END :biggrin:  RODE NICE WITH THA NEW SEAT AND FORK :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA MOON THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY HOMIE ''PEANUT'' :biggrin: CATCHIN' SOME SHADE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY S-10....IT WAS A HOT DAY...SO I TOOK SOME SHOT'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.....MY LUNCH TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS CHILLIN ON THA BEACH AT NITE :biggrin:     NICE WEATHER NOW


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 1 2010, 11:34 PM~17940876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice hallah sandwhich partna


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup, hey thats a mega hallah sandwhich fella, got a nice jewish bakery nerby or what ? lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 3 2010, 01:51 AM~17950779
> *yup yup, hey thats a mega hallah sandwhich fella, got a nice jewish bakery nerby or what  ? lol
> *



DAS ITALIAN BREAD :biggrin: ANT THAT JEWISH SHIT FLAT :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 3 2010, 11:16 PM~17955799
> *DAS ITALIAN BREAD :biggrin: ANT THAT JEWISH SHIT FLAT :wow:
> *


 I THINK IS CALLED ''PETTER'' :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 1 2010, 10:43 PM~17940970
> *damn nice hallah sandwhich partna
> *




UM STILL HAVIN HEART BURN FROM THAT SHIT :biggrin: :wow: :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT MY 26'S YESTERDAY IN THA MAIL.... :biggrin: 

THANX JOE    

THERE FUCKIN SICK....

I WAS GONA PUT THEM ON MY BLUE STRETCH.... :wow: BUT THERE TO NICE :biggrin: SO ILL BUILD A WHOLE NOTHER BUILD FOR THESE WHEELS.....

FULL BLOWN 26'' SHOW :biggrin: 

FUCK IT...

ILL HAVE SOME UP-DATE'S ON THA FRAME ILL USE SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS ONE'S GONA BE SICK :biggrin:   I CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW .....JUS THA UP-DATE'S ON ''ALADDIN''......JUS SO U KNOW IT'S NOT FORGOTTIN WITH ALL THA LOOSE PROJECTS I HAVE.....

:roflmao: 

IM WAITING ON THA FORKS SOON TO BE SENT TO THA ENGRAVER/PLATER
AND PAINT
MURALS......


THAT'S IT....THEN IT'S DONE....

SO SOON ILL HAVE MORE UP-DATE'S ON THA ''ALADDIN '' TRIKE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

A NICE BURBAN FROM MY ''NECK OF THA HOOD'' :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME PIC'S I WAS PLAYIN WITH TO DAY  

20'' BLACK 144'S
24'' CROME 144'S
26'' CROME FLAT TWISTED 144'S

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME UP-DATE'S ON THA ''HIGH WHEEL''  

RE-LACED FRONT RIM/O.G. HUB/NEW THICKER GAGE SPOKE'S/NEW DISH


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE PIC'S...OF THA 26'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

AFTER THA FIRE WORKS....I STARTED THA TEAR DOWN YESTERDAY :biggrin: 

LITTLE TOUCH UP'S

LIKE: 

1] TILT BACK BABY SEAT A BIT SO HER HEAD DONT GO FORWORD...WHEN SHE'S SLEEPING IN IT :happysad: SO I NEED TO RE-WELD IT BACK MORE... :happysad: 

2] GRIPS ARE UP-SIDE DOWN IN THIS SHOT :wow: :biggrin: 

3] WELD TABS ON FOR CABLE

4] IM STILL WAITING ON THA CUSTOM SPROCKET ....FROM SYKED 1  

5] REAR PLAQUE........EXPENSIVE HABITS.........  FROM SYKED 1


I GOT THA LONG TWISTED CRANK TOO WAITING TO BE PUT IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME THIN FOR THA BUILD OFF I ENTERED IN   THIS WILL BE THA SEAT I RE-DO.....AND THIS SISSY BAR AND SPROCKET ILL PAINT TOO :biggrin: 

THA SEAT: BLACK OSTREGE/BLACK GATOR.......TO KEEP THAT TEXTURE LOOK TO MATCH THA FRAME...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IT WAS A SICK NIGHT ON THA BOARD WALK.....   ILL TRY TO FIND BETTER PIC'S


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 04:23 PM~18012336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE THIS AT? BK?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 10 2010, 06:50 PM~18012451
> *WHERE THIS AT? BK?
> *



LONG BEACH :biggrin:  U SHOULD COME DOWN SOME TIME  SICK SPOT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I FOUND SOME MORE.....BUT THERE SHITTY....IT WAS REAL HUMID OUT :biggrin: BUT IT'S SICK.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA BEACH WAS LIKE A CLUB... :biggrin: IT WAS CRAZY...  MUSIC,EVERY THING,FOOD.....CUSTOM BIKE'S......KOOL PEOPLE.....BUT SHITTY FUCKIN PIC'S :uh: :angry: IM SO PISSED :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA FIRE WORKS WERE FAB....... :biggrin: REAL LONG....BIG TIME,  AND SHOT OFF A BOAT IN THA MIDDLE OF THA OCEAN .....OFF THA BEACH.....BUT THEN THERE WAS SO MANY PEOPLE :wow: :biggrin: IT WAS KOOL........ULLL SHOULD COME NEXT YEAR


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 04:23 PM~18012336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol why you take pics of me lol thats what he saying


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18019611
> *lol why you take pics of me lol thats what he saying
> *



YUP :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL POST MY SCHWINN COLLECTION....SOME OF THEM  CAUSE IM BOARD :biggrin: 


THIS IS MY ALL O.G. PIXIE......  JULY, 1979


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 06:42 PM~18012906
> *LONG BEACH :biggrin:   U SHOULD COME DOWN SOME TIME  SICK SPOT
> *


WAT PART OF NY?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 11:31 PM~17811645
> *....THERE SMASHED...U JUS CANT SEE FROM THA ANGLE....BUT I CAN GET THOSE FOR U IF U WANT.....I GOT THA BODY-SHOP CONECTS  IF U NEED........EVERY DAY I SEE ABOUT 5-JACKED....JROPPED AT THA SAME SPOT....THIS ASTRO VAN I FELT FOR....  IT HAD A CADDY-FRONT....THA WHOLE FRONT RIPPED OUT  RIMS TAKIN  WHOLE 9....NICE SILVER  WITH THA DOORS TAKIN OFF.......THERES SO MANY ILL START TO TAKE MORE PIC'S  IT HERT'S THO :uh:
> *


can u get a taillight for a 05 Nissan Pathfinder for the left side its best not to ask questions lol ma mom thinks ma dad was parking his truck when he was drunk and crashed in to hers the perfect cover up story lol


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 02:47 PM~18011855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice homie


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: sproket cads done...i am leaving saterday for 2 weeks ill cut it and ship when i get back $ 50 + 15 shipping


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 14 2010, 03:55 PM~18045797
> *:thumbsup: sproket cads done...i am leaving saterday for 2 weeks ill cut it and ship when i get back $ 50 + 15 shipping
> *



IM READY  HAVE FUN HOMIE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Jul 13 2010, 10:37 PM~18040690
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: nice homie
> *




THANX BROTHER     ILL KEEP U POSTED ON THAT PROJECT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 11 2010, 11:34 PM~18021090
> *WAT PART OF NY?
> *



LONG BEACH


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jul 13 2010, 06:14 PM~18038048
> *can u get a taillight for a 05 Nissan Pathfinder for the left side its best not to ask questions lol ma mom thinks ma dad was parking his truck when he was drunk and crashed in to hers the perfect cover up story lol
> 
> 
> ...




ILL CHECK 4 YA :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 06:36 PM~18064946
> *ILL CHECK 4 YA :biggrin:
> *


koo thx let me knw


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt.................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ONE OF MY FAV. TOW TRUCKS IN THA BRONX


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME GAS STATION SHOT'S OF MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

'' MONEY IS EVIL''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS THA STARTING OF MY LITTLE GIRL'S 20''


IT'S TO MATCH MY WIFE'S 24''
BUT THA 20'' WILL BE WAY MORE SHOW  
WE WERE GOING TO GO KRAZY WITH THA 24''....BUT IT NEED'S TO HALL :biggrin: SO I CHILLED OUT WITH THA BODY WORK AND PAINT A BIT 4 NOW...IT LOOK'S GOOD THA STOCK PINK :wow:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 06:02 PM~18132389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JACKED ....... :wow: 2- IN THA SAME SPOT..INCHES FROM EACH OTHER :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME UP-DATE'S ON MY WAGON :biggrin: NOT DONE YET.......STILL DOIN FRONT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME PIC'S OUT SIDE TODAY....  I WANTED TO SEE THA KOLOR NEXT TO MY WIFE'S TRIKE..AND IT PRITTY DAMMMM CLOSE :wow: 

THAY LOOK GOOD TOGETHER  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE SHOTS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18148362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey how much shipped ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 27 2010, 12:08 PM~18152976
> *hey how much shipped ???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THAY GOT ME AGAIN :wow: 

.....F***KIN PIGS......
CAR DIDNT GET IMPOUNDED...... :wow: THAS GOOD ALEAST...
I SLIPPED UP :angry: :wow: 
HE PULLED ME OVER FROM THA LOUD EXHAUST...FLOWMASTERS  

I GOT LIKE 5 TICKETS HERE IM SHOWIN'

PLUS THA FOUND A BLUNT :wow: 


BUT THA CAPRICE IS GREAT SO..........  ILL SMOKE TO THAT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA THIRD PIC IS JUS SOME TICKETS I GOT A WEEK BEFORE :banghead: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME SHOT'S OF THA GATHERING AT MY HOUSE BE FOR THA NICE LONG CRUISE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY STEERING WHEEL FOR .....''MONEY IS EVIL''


DONE BY EDDY'S HAND ENGRAVING  



NOT DONE YET.....STILL NEEDS 2-TONE... :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18186925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats f-in sick looks fly as a bird bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 04:41 PM~18187399
> *thats f-in sick looks fly as a bird bro
> *




THANX HOMIE....

I MADE SURE I TOLD HIM ...GO CRAZY   I GOT A WHOLE BACK PIC COMIN SOON  FRONT AND BACK....ALL AROUND..


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: :cheesy: good stuff bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18188406
> *THANX HOMIE....
> 
> I MADE SURE I TOLD HIM ...GO CRAZY    I GOT A WHOLE BACK PIC COMIN SOON  FRONT AND BACK....ALL AROUND..
> *


i saw it bro front and back looks tight


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 06:29 PM~18188406
> *THANX HOMIE....
> 
> I MADE SURE I TOLD HIM ...GO CRAZY    I GOT A WHOLE BACK PIC COMIN SOON  FRONT AND BACK....ALL AROUND..
> *


here's your back pic bro


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 09:10 PM~18189116
> *here's your back pic bro
> 
> 
> ...



 HOLY ISH


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jul 30 2010, 01:44 PM~18186925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



~~~Wow Eddy....Lookin Good!!! Thanx for postin the back pic PedaiScraperZ!!!

Hey HNIC baby, U already no wut it is.... Love u Daddy! xoxox


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Jul 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18189673
> *~~~Wow Eddy....Lookin Good!!! Thanx for postin the back pic PedaiScraperZ!!!
> 
> Hey HNIC baby, U already no wut it is.... Love u Daddy! xoxox
> *


no doubt mama, that shit looks dope, tell mike i said whats up and say hi to the baby for us


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 30 2010, 08:20 PM~18189154
> * HOLY ISH
> *



i cant wait to see two-tone :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18189116
> *here's your back pic bro
> 
> 
> ...




THANX FOR POSTIN THA BACK.... :wow: :biggrin:  I FELL ASLEAP EARLY :uh:  SHIT LOOKS SICK BRO.....

AFTER A FEW MORE PIECES....IM GOLD PLATING THA BILLIT GRILL ON THA TRUCK :biggrin:   

EDDY'S ONE SICK MO-F**KA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 30 2010, 11:20 PM~18190488
> *no doubt mama, that shit looks dope, tell mike i said whats up and say hi to the baby for us
> *



WAS GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Jul 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18189673
> *~~~Wow Eddy....Lookin Good!!! Thanx for postin the back pic PedaiScraperZ!!!
> 
> Hey HNIC baby, U already no wut it is.... Love u Daddy! xoxox
> *



SUP BOO  CAME SICK WRITE...  I PUT TRUST IN EDDY :biggrin: TO DO THA WHOLE TRUCK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS IS THA WHEEL I PUT ON FOR NOW :biggrin:  

SO I PAYED FOR THA FIRE BILLIT STEERING WHEEL

HAD TO BUY A CHAIN WHEEL FOR NOW

THA CHAIN WHEEL WILL GO ON THA CAPRICE :biggrin: 

TO GET ENGRAVED AND 2-TONE

RE-INSTALLED.....




UM DEEP ALREADY :wow: :biggrin: ...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I LOVE IT  LOW4LYFE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.....................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

FOUND A BRATZ BIKE TODAY.....IN THA GARBAGE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Aladin's trike is finished, lol- 
Dayum mike i thought you coulda did better, but its still cool


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 4 2010, 06:06 PM~18229394
> *Aladin's trike is finished, lol-
> Dayum mike i thought you coulda did better, but its still cool
> 
> ...



DAS MY FUTURE SON :wow: :wow: AND DONT MAKE ME MAKE ONE OF THOSE RIMS :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SAW THIS GUY LIKE BOLTING 80-90 TOWING THIS ON THA TROGS NECK......... :wow: I LIKED IT :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME GRASS SHOT'S OF MY BLUE STRETCH


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

CONDENSATION FLAMES :biggrin: I WAS BOARD 1 NIGHT :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TO THA TOP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TRUCK LEFT YESTERDAY TO SKEAKY.....FEW TOUCH UPS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME SHOT'S OF A GATHERING WE HAVE .......CALLED BELMORE...FRIDAY NIGHT'S HANG-OUT.....IT'S BEEN GOING 4 YEARS  AND YEARS  

LOWRIDER'S, MINI TRUCKS ,OL'SKOOLS, KUSTOMS,RATS,MOTORCYCLE'S ,CHOPPERS,MUSLES,,,EVERYTHING.....ALL WELCOME      

HEARS SOME PIC'S FROM TONIGHT.....BUT I LEFT EARLY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 07:45 PM~18248709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the motiv me and my buddie are looking for parts as we type to build and sale :biggrin: ill post pics as we start :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 09:51 PM~18248745
> *thanks for the motiv me and my buddie are looking for parts as we type to build and sale  :biggrin: ill post pics as we start :biggrin:
> *



um tryin to post more .....but my laptops giving me problems :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 07:56 PM~18248761
> *um tryin to post more .....but my laptops giving me problems :uh:
> *


mine too we must be watching the same porn no **** yeah we found a 454 and possi for 200 and a cab for 200 so we are hoping to hear from them tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 6 2010, 10:02 PM~18248794
> *mine too we must be watching the same porn no ****  yeah we found a 454 and possi for 200 and a cab for 200  so we are hoping to hear from them  tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *



    PIC'S :wow: WHEN DONE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS ONE WAS FUCKIN SICK :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 08:03 PM~18248800
> *       PIC'S  :wow: WHEN DONE
> *


will do


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE OF THIS ONE :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME OF ...''LIL' DRIFTER''   MY FAV. LOCAL RAT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LIL' DRIFTER'S INTERIOR


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS WAS KOOL....... :wow: NO CHOP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 08:22 PM~18248892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what i whould do for the wagon no ****


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 6 2010, 11:12 PM~18248846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 6 2010, 11:36 PM~18249368
> *
> *



good eye :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this was there to.... :wow: a benz...with a 350 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

computers workin good tonight :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

american graffitti line up :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 07:58 PM~18268550
> *TTT.................
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 10 2010, 12:38 PM~18274792
> *:wave:
> *



was good homie     

im still workin my balls off :uh: :uh: 

how life with u homie :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

TTT homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 12 2010, 05:30 PM~18295128
> *TTT homie
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MY BABY GIRL ''GIA'' :wow: :biggrin: 

LOVE YA SWEETHEART


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS FRIDAY WAS KOOL.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GASSER :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

GASSER :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

AND THAS IT......    

TILL NEXT FRIDAY IF IT DONT RAIN


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

THIS IS ALL YOU BRO

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556285


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT MY TRUCK BACK FROM THA SHOP TODAY....

THANKS SQUEAKY   

LIL' TOUCH UP'S  

SHE DROVE HOME SICK...LIKE STOCK :biggrin: 

DRASTIC'S BBQ TOMORROW   UM READY

SHINED HER TONIGHT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

my *****, 


nice pics bro, can't wait to see that interior with that steering wheel did up by eddy, ahhh it's gonna be such a good added flavor to the truck


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 14 2010, 10:02 PM~18310706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE IT :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 14 2010, 10:45 PM~18310914
> *my *****,
> nice pics bro, can't wait to see that interior with that steering wheel did up by eddy, ahhh it's gonna be such a good added flavor to the truck
> *



THANX HOMIE    I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT TOO :wow: :biggrin: 

GONA LOOK KOOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS GOT BACK FROM DRASTIC'S......BBQ uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THA BEST.....
I LOVE IT EVERY TIME.....WAS A GREAT TURN OUT.......LIKE ALLWAYS :thumbsup: uffin: 

HERE'S SOME PIC'S....FROM TODAY

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

GREAT DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looks like a blast to bad i couldn't make it. awesome pics bro, keep em comming


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 15 2010, 09:43 PM~18316981
> *looks like a blast to bad i couldn't make it. awesome pics bro, keep em comming
> *



next one  ...was sick every year.... :wow: iv been going 7-8-years in a row  i cant miss a year ....it's like 20-min. from my house   

i got more tho :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 09:50 PM~18317056
> *next one  ...was sick every year.... :wow: iv been going 7-8-years in a row  i cant miss a year ....it's like 20-min. from my house
> 
> i got more tho :wow:
> *


dope any bikes/trikes?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

AYO HOMIEEE, GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN TODAY, MAKE SURE U BRING OUT THE BIKES NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 15 2010, 10:07 PM~18317248
> *AYO HOMIEEE, GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN TODAY, MAKE SURE U BRING OUT THE BIKES NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: great to see u too homie.....    i think ill go hard with tha bike's next year...it was a great show...my wife and i had alot of fun....next year we gona bring little ''gia'' in her pedal car....full show...and a few bikes...  shit killed me i didnt bring aleast 1 :uh: :biggrin: i was going to stuff it in tha ex-cab in side my pick up truck....cause tha bed is filled with shit :uh:  but it was fun.... :biggrin:  great to see u there again


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

no bikes i thought nyc had lots of nice bikes?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 15 2010, 09:52 PM~18317084
> *dope any bikes/trikes?
> *



well ....shit vary's  this year...there was 2-street.....and one nice blue schwinn,with lowrider parts on it...and kool display.....mexican blanket  up a few pic's...

but next year im hopefully bringing some shit   \\but no trikes were there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 15 2010, 10:33 PM~18317475
> *no bikes i thought nyc had lots of nice bikes?
> *



oooooo we do :biggrin: there jus in hiding :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 10:38 PM~18317526
> *oooooo we do :biggrin: there jus in hiding  :biggrin:
> *



lowmentality,marvins trike...drastic's,mine....other local bike's ...

we all didnt bring for some reason


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 08:38 PM~18317526
> *oooooo we do :biggrin: there jus in hiding  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18317575
> *:0
> *



ya.....we all in cluding my self....fucked up this year... :biggrin: 

but we still got individuals bbq.......so-lows bbq.....and a few others :wow: 

i jus gotta plan better...

if people bring bikes....more bikes will show  

so ill try hard to bring some...next show


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 08:48 PM~18317631
> *ya.....we all in cluding my self....fucked up this year... :biggrin:
> 
> but we still got individuals bbq.......so-lows bbq.....and a few others :wow:
> ...


I KNOW THERE ALL THIS CLUB AFTER THE OTHER U MENTION EARLIER FROM DA BRONX {FIRME RYDAZ} FROM QUEENS {BROWN LIFE} N I KNOW THERE MORE SOLO RYDERS N MORE


JUST LIKE HERE IN DA DC METRO AREA THERE LIKE MORE BIKE CLUB SUCH AS AZTEC SOULZ HUSTERLZ DREAMZ N MORE BUT DONT COME OUT :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 15 2010, 10:52 PM~18317662
> *I KNOW THERE ALL THIS CLUB AFTER THE OTHER U MENTION EARLIER FROM DA BRONX {FIRME RYDAZ} FROM QUEENS {BROWN LIFE} N I KNOW THERE MORE SOLO RYDERS N MORE
> JUST LIKE HERE IN DA DC METRO AREA THERE LIKE MORE BIKE CLUB SUCH AS AZTEC SOULZ HUSTERLZ DREAMZ N MORE BUT DONT COME OUT  :dunno:
> *



yup.....there's so many clubs....i gotta get my ass a trailer.... :uh: this shit's killin me :biggrin: i didnt have my truck at drastic's in like 3-4 years...so i was itchin ... :uh: thas what took my mind of tha bike's... :uh: i think....cause my shit jus got out tha shop....and i had to see how it would run..... :uh: figure's it runs fine  

but i guess we gotta bring bikes.....and then people will what to bring there's next time :biggrin: fo dammm shore


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 09:05 PM~18317764
> *yup.....there's so many clubs....i gotta get my ass a trailer.... :uh: this shit's killin me :biggrin: i didnt have my truck at drastic's in like 3-4 years...so i was itchin ... :uh: thas what took my mind of tha bike's... :uh: i think....cause my shit jus got out tha shop....and i had to see how it would run..... :uh: figure's it runs fine
> 
> but i guess we gotta bring bikes.....and then people will what to bring there's next time :biggrin: fo dammm shore
> *


 :thumbsup: ima c if i make it up to solow picnic next month


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 15 2010, 11:07 PM~18317784
> *:thumbsup: ima c if i make it up to solow picnic next month
> *



hell ya....    i make it a point to bring a few for tha crowd    try to make it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 11:35 PM~18318100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lextasee. havent seen this one in years :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2010, 11:51 PM~18318336
> *Lextasee.  havent seen this one in years :cheesy:
> *



yup......      alot came out from hiding :wow: :wow: 

he's switched it up so many time tho    it looks great this time


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i fell a sleep last night .....sorry to leave ya hangin   

got way more pic's :wow:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 15 2010, 10:14 PM~18317306
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: great to see u too  homie.....      i think ill go hard with tha bike's next year...it was a great show...my wife and i had alot of fun....next year we gona bring little ''gia'' in her pedal car....full show...and a few bikes...  shit killed me i didnt bring aleast 1 :uh:  :biggrin: i was going to stuff it in tha ex-cab in side my pick up truck....cause tha bed is filled with shit  :uh:   but it was fun.... :biggrin:   great to see u there again
> *


DRASTIC IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW HAAA, BUT YEAH THATS COOL IM GUNNA BRING MY BABY NEXT YEAR ASWELL...WE SHOULD WRITE TO MARVIN ABOUT ADDING A BICYCLE CAT. FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW, CUZ THERES PLACES FOR EVERYTHING BESIDES BIKES...AND MAYBE IF THEY PUT IN A BIKE CAT. ALOT MORE BIKES WOULD COME THRUUU...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 10:55 AM~18320896
> *DRASTIC IS ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW HAAA, BUT YEAH THATS COOL IM GUNNA BRING MY BABY NEXT YEAR ASWELL...WE SHOULD WRITE TO MARVIN ABOUT ADDING A BICYCLE CAT. FOR NEXT YEARS SHOW, CUZ THERES PLACES FOR EVERYTHING BESIDES BIKES...AND MAYBE IF THEY PUT IN A BIKE CAT. ALOT MORE BIKES WOULD COME THRUUU...
> *



100 %.....

i spoke to marvin....not about tha bike's ..but he said that this year...he didnt advertise anywere..jus on his site...

tha lot was so full that he turned down any cars twords tha end ...that didnt have switches... :biggrin: 

he wants to keep it a bbq....in stead of a show....

but if we get there early....we can set up shop...in a spot...with all bikes...and we probly dont have to move nothing.....so thats what will do  

id like to take up under tha tree's were i was parked....and tha blue bike was...

what u think??? :wow: :wow

and um sure he make a trophy mabe for a bike class :wow: :wow: 

maybe :wow:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

*HERE GOES MY BIKE... I THREW IT TOGETHER 7 IN THE MORNING REAL QUICK... I ALWAYS SHOW AT THIS SHOW SO I HAD TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR THE LOWRIDER CULTURE ON THE EAST COAST!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 11:24 AM~18321161
> *HERE GOES MY BIKE... I THREW IT TOGETHER 7 IN THE MORNING REAL QUICK... I ALWAYS SHOW AT THIS SHOW SO I HAD TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT FOR THE LOWRIDER CULTURE ON THE EAST COAST!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yes homie......    came great..

i got some more of it.....4 ya..coming up shortly  

i like tha o.g. look


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 11:29 AM~18321192
> *yes homie......      came great..
> 
> i got some more of it.....4 ya..coming up shortly
> ...


THANKS HOMIEEEEE  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

is sik still having his bike show next weekend havent heard anything new about that?????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 11:58 AM~18321453
> *is sik still having his bike show next weekend havent heard anything new about that?????
> *



i think so....iv been workin alot....so havent herd yet....

but rumblers....is next week end :wow: :wow: ill be there.... :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i stole your pics bro and double posted em on the E.C topic


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 01:08 PM~18322106
> *i stole your pics bro and double posted em on the E.C topic
> *



thas kool.....thas y i post em....my laptop is takeing it's time.....so :uh: 

but it's east coast....so thas were it belongs   after i would have had to scater them anyway.....so u saved me tha down loads


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 01:11 PM~18322157
> *thas kool.....thas y i post em....my laptop is takeing it's time.....so :uh:
> 
> but it's east coast....so thas were it belongs    after i would have had to scater them anyway.....so u saved me tha down loads
> *




teamwork, :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

this drastic cook out looks way better then the e-town show! thanks for sharing da pics hoimie


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 01:13 PM~18322176
> *this drastic cook out looks way better then the e-town show! thanks for sharing da pics hoimie
> *


it used to be good when lrm went there for summerslam, but when they stopped going so did alot of the lolows also
there prices go up each year they have less and less classes for lolos each year
and the judges don't know shit about lowriders there so they don't get judged correctly.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 01:12 PM~18322166
> *teamwork,  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 01:13 PM~18322176
> *this drastic cook out looks way better then the e-town show! thanks for sharing da pics hoimie
> *



some time it is..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and anytime on tha pic's....thas what im here 4    

it was a blast this year tho


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 01:21 PM~18322245
> *it used to be good when lrm went there for summerslam, but when they stopped going so did alot of the lolows also
> there prices go up each year they have less and less classes for lolos each year
> and the judges don't know shit about lowriders there so they don't get judged correctly.
> *



too tha words out my mouth........there millionaires :wow: :wow: 

im tellin u....it's fucked..

drastic's... :wow: i dont know how thay do it....

i think it's 7.00 for parking....thas 4 us using tha state park :wow: 
then every thing come's from drastic really...all tha food...trophy's...and shit
all thay ask 4 is some cans donated to tha homeless :wow: :wow: :wow: 

thanx drastic...........thanx again


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm seriously contimplating putting on a huge 'lowrider only' show; if i don't get deployed again sometime next year.


I've been thinking about it alot:


Fuck all the bullshit with these shows that half ass it. I'm tired of it.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ok.....this tha last of em      

was another great show.....

thanx....... to all tha clubs.......and cars that showed up....we all made it a good time....

hope to see yall next year....at drastic's bbq.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 01:51 PM~18322549
> *I'm seriously contimplating putting on a huge 'lowrider only' show; if i don't get deployed again sometime next year.
> I've been thinking about it alot:
> Fuck all the bullshit with these shows that half ass it. I'm tired of it.
> *




so how u want to do this............. :wow: :wow: :wow: im ready


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i left a bit in tha middle of tha hop off....  it started to drizzle a bit...but i had now back windows in my truck ....so i bailed early :dunno: so i dont have hop off pic's :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 06:12 PM~18325131
> *so how u want to do this............. :wow:  :wow:  :wow: im ready
> *


first stem i gotta contact all the magazines and some of the major show promoters in the area and get them on my side.


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 06:56 PM~18325581
> *i left a bit in tha middle of tha hop off....  it started to drizzle a bit...but i had now back windows in my truck ....so i bailed early :dunno: so i dont have hop off pic's :uh:
> *


THE HOP THIS YEAR WAS TRASH HOMIEEE, THE BEST ONE WAS THE BLUE CAR THAT ALWAYS WINS IN THE FIRST HOP, THERE WAS MORE TALKING THEN HOPPING LOL


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 11:51 AM~18322549
> *I'm seriously contimplating putting on a huge 'lowrider only' show; if i don't get deployed again sometime next year.
> I've been thinking about it alot:
> Fuck all the bullshit with these shows that half ass it. I'm tired of it.
> *


my homeboy lowyalty ruben makes the NC show a LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW n judging is still no good but is not easy to do a car show it takes time money good connects n support!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 07:01 PM~18325636
> *first stem i gotta contact all the magazines and some of the major show promoters in the area and get them on my side.
> *


 :yes:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:03 PM~18325651
> *my homeboy lowyalty ruben makes the NC show a LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW n judging is still no good but is not easy to do a car show it takes time money good connects n support!
> *


yea i know bro, if everything goes threw like i plan I'm going to try and get a variety of the top east coast cats riders that don't enter to judge, this way it's judges that know what they are doing and know what to look for.


we'll see, i'm still just thinking about it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 07:02 PM~18325638
> *THE HOP THIS YEAR WAS TRASH HOMIEEE, THE BEST ONE WAS THE BLUE CAR THAT ALWAYS WINS IN THE FIRST HOP, THERE WAS MORE TALKING THEN HOPPING LOL
> *



i saw him for a bit..... :wow: :wow: sick..he wasnt hittin part :uh: he was smashin' part :biggrin:   he was hittin hard    his back was hittin that concreat like a ton of bricks  i like that shit     real nice hopper


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:03 PM~18325651
> *my homeboy lowyalty ruben makes the NC show a LOWRIDER ONLY SHOW n judging is still no good but is not easy to do a car show it takes time money good connects n support!
> *



ya..it's hard... :biggrin: would be sick


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:08 PM~18325690
> *yea i know bro, if everything goes threw like i plan I'm going to try and get a variety of the top east coast cats riders that don't enter to judge, this way it's judges that know what they are doing and know what to look for.
> we'll see, i'm still just thinking about it
> *


if i can help in any way homie lmk im down!


this aint no net talking either this real talk homie im everywhere the net the streets i mean everywhere lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 07:08 PM~18325690
> *yea i know bro, if everything goes threw like i plan I'm going to try and get a variety of the top east coast cats riders that don't enter to judge, this way it's judges that know what they are doing and know what to look for.
> we'll see, i'm still just thinking about it
> *



sky's tha limit     would be sick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18325720
> *if i can help in any way homie lmk im down!
> this aint no net talking either this real talk homie im everywhere the net the streets i mean everywhere lol
> *


word up, if i go through with it i'll definately let all ya know


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:15 PM~18325739
> *word up, if i go through with it i'll definately let all ya know
> *


if u make it happen make it happen here in dc homie so obama know wat the fuck is going on in da low-life!!!!





n also so i can just drive like 5 minutes to it!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18325720
> *if i can help in any way homie lmk im down!
> this aint no net talking either this real talk homie im everywhere the net the streets i mean everywhere lol
> *



um down for tha cause too


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:18 PM~18325758
> *if u make it happen make it happen here in dc homie so obama know wat the fuck is going on in da low-life!!!!
> n also so i can just drive like 5 minutes to it!
> *











only like a 10 hr ride for me


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 07:10 PM~18325701
> *i saw him for a bit..... :wow:  :wow: sick..he wasnt hittin part :uh: he was smashin' part :biggrin:     he was hittin hard       his back was hittin that concreat like a ton of bricks  i like that shit        real nice hopper
> *


are yall hitting up solow???


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 05:21 PM~18325791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


10hr drive man u drive super slow pa to dc is like 3.5 hrs


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2010, 07:44 PM~18326030
> *10hr drive man u drive super slow pa to dc is like 3.5 hrs
> *


u forgeting diaper change stops for the baby and beer stops for daddy, lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 07:25 PM~18325832
> *are yall hitting up solow???
> *



ill be there...  but i dont know if ill go in my truck :uh: i might bring bikes this time


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 07:50 PM~18326096
> *u forgeting diaper change stops for the baby and beer stops for daddy, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: add like 7 hours on write :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18326127
> *ill be there...  but i dont know if ill go in my truck :uh: i might bring bikes this time
> *



BRING YA BIKES HOMIEEEE :biggrin: AYO U KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN A RADICAL FRAME??? IM TRYING TO SELL IT DIRT CHEAPPP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18326215
> *BRING YA BIKES HOMIEEEE  :biggrin:  AYO U KNOW ANYONE INTERESTED IN A RADICAL FRAME??? IM TRYING TO SELL IT DIRT CHEAPPP
> *



pics :wow:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 08:36 PM~18326577
> *pics :wow:
> *


*JUST NEEDS BODY FILLER... IM TRYING TO SELL IT FOR LIKE 45 OBO... * :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 08:42 PM~18326645
> *JUST NEEDS BODY FILLER... IM TRYING TO SELL IT FOR LIKE 45 OBO...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ill ask around    i like tha little blue bee tail light u got :wow: 
how much :wow:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 16 2010, 08:48 PM~18326723
> *ill ask around      i like tha little blue bee tail light u got :wow:
> how much :wow:
> *


THANKS... THE BLUE ONE AINT FOR SALE, I HAVE 2 OTHERS IN DIFF COLORS IF INTERESTED...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 16 2010, 08:55 PM~18326808
> *THANKS... THE BLUE ONE AINT FOR SALE, I HAVE 2 OTHERS IN DIFF COLORS IF INTERESTED...
> *



fuck :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin: what kolors do u have still :wow:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

whats going on mike any new interior sorry couldnt find the other forum homie :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Aug 18 2010, 09:47 PM~18347854
> *whats going on mike any new interior sorry couldnt find the other forum homie  :thumbsup:
> *



HA HOMIE.....    ILL BE DOIN SOME SICK SHIT SOON....ILL KEEP YA UP DATED...  IV BEEN HITTIN SOME SHOWS HEAVY.....SO IV BEEN DOIN SO MUCH....ILL BE BACK ON THA THREAD SOON   :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BY FAR THA SICKEST WEEK END IV HAD IN A WILE.....................

PIC'S SOON............

SIC KUSTOMS BIKE SHOW..........
RUMBLERS...........
2010.

.......................FUCKIN' SICK....................................

NEW YORK HELD IT DOWN SO FUCKIN HARD THIS TIME.........

THA STREETS WERE KAOS..................

BEST WEEK END EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME ROUND UP PIC'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

im goin to bellmont race track now.....so ill continue tha pic's when i get home   4th show this week end :wow: :biggrin:  
thursday,friday,saterday and sunday.........  

pic's soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus got home from belmont...... :thumbsdown: it rained out...

so ill continue my other pic's uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so these pic's are from friday night cruize   we hit 13 bars.........on bike's  cruize and booze


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice i see some canadian made Firebikes.com frames in there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HANNAN CUSTOMS, SIC KUSTOMS, HNICUSTOMS, CHOPPERADOS B.C. ,AND OTHER PEOPLE CLUBS  CHOPPERODOS FLEW IN FROM CANADA, AND AMSTERDAM, HANNAN CUSTOMS DROVE FROM QUEBEC  AND A FEW OTHERS   WAS A GREAT GATHERING


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looks dope bro, wish i coulda made it down, had army duty though, just got back a few hours ago. 
pics look like it was a good time, hope you had a drink for me


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WE RODE 15 MILES....I GOT HOME AT 5 IN THA MORNING    

WOKE UP AND MET UP AT 1:00 IN THA AFTER NOON..
AND LOADED UP THA UHALL AND HEADED TO RUMBLERS :biggrin: :biggrin:  I GOT LIKE NO SLEEP...I GOT HOME AND FROM THA SUN LIGHT ....THA BABY WAS UP FROM 6:00 IN THA MORNING :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18377575
> *looks dope bro, wish i coulda made it down, had army duty though, just got back a few hours ago.
> pics look like it was a good time, hope you had a drink for me
> *



U NO I DID     I GOT ALOT MORE PIC'S


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

NOW THA RUMBLERS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

IM PISSED I MISSED IT, DOES THAT SHOP HAVE A SITE WERE I SEE ALL THE CUT OUTS??? AND I SEE THE VAN WYCK, WHERE WAS THE SHOW AT??? QUEENS?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

FOUND THE SITE, SPEEDCULT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

mikey your pics always are great bro, i love it. 

I gotta get down there by the end a this summer and are familys get together for a day


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 22 2010, 07:43 PM~18377935
> *IM PISSED I MISSED IT, DOES THAT SHOP HAVE A SITE WERE I SEE ALL THE CUT OUTS??? AND I SEE THE VAN WYCK, WHERE WAS THE SHOW AT??? QUEENS?
> *



BROOKLYN.....BQE    WAS CRAZY..

DID U GO TO INDIVIDUALS???? :wow: :wow: 

AND YA...THAS THA SITE  THAY DO SOME SICK WORK...   :wow: 
THA HOMIE WAS SELLING BY THA POUND


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 07:49 PM~18377977
> *BROOKLYN.....BQE      WAS CRAZY..
> 
> DID U GO TO INDIVIDUALS???? :wow:  :wow:
> ...


NAAA DIDNT MAKE IT, HAD A JOB INTERVIEW  BUT HOW MUCH WERE THOSE SPIDER WEB CUTOUTS???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 07:47 PM~18377961
> *mikey your pics always are great bro, i love it.
> 
> I gotta get down there by the end a this summer and are familys get together for a day
> *



U NO IT HOMIE   THANX....
I GOT LOTS MORE SO ....  
PUT THEM ON THA EAST COAST 4 US TOO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18377986
> *NAAA DIDNT MAKE IT, HAD A JOB INTERVIEW    BUT HOW MUCH WERE THOSE SPIDER WEB CUTOUTS???
> *


I WAS SO OVER WELMED WITH THA SHOW....I DIDNT EVEN GET TO ASK :uh:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18378000
> *I WAS SO OVER WELMED WITH THA SHOW....I DIDNT EVEN GET TO ASK :uh:
> *


AHHH AIGHTY IF ANYBODY KNOWS WERE TO GET THEM ALREADY MADE HIT ME UP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 07:52 PM~18377990
> *U NO IT HOMIE    THANX....
> I GOT LOTS MORE SO ....
> PUT THEM ON THA EAST COAST 4 US TOO
> *


i am crazy busy now bro i will try to post em on there, but got mad shit going on and just got home from army also, ill try though, lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 22 2010, 08:15 PM~18378118
> *i am crazy busy now bro i will try to post em on there, but got mad shit going on and just got home from army also, ill try though, lol
> *



KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YUP........THAS A PARK BENCH.......................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

MORE TOMORROW ......IM SHOT.. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

AYO HNIC DO U HAVE ANY 10 OR 12 INCH BIKES FOR SALE??? I WANT TO MAKE A LOW LOW FOR MY BABY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Aug 23 2010, 10:45 AM~18382527
> *AYO HNIC DO U HAVE ANY 10 OR 12 INCH BIKES FOR SALE??? I WANT TO MAKE A LOW LOW FOR MY BABY  :biggrin:
> *



oooooya homie   i got it all 4 ya.....  jus let me know when


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice pics now weres the one of the gasser smokin em


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thats it your fired lol how do you get somany pics on one page ???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

tha streets were a drag strip :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 23 2010, 06:05 PM~18388007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Shes bad :0 :naughty: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE      I FELL ASLEEP EARLY LAST NIGHT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PIGS :uh:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THAS IT FOR THA RUMBLERS.....     



NOW ON TO THA NEXT...

THURS. NIGHT PIC'S  JUS A LOCAL MEET


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LYNBROOK...TRURSDAY NIGHTS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THIS WAS THA BIGGEST MUSHROOM IV SEEN ....GROWING ON MY FRONT LAWN :wow: :wow: ALOT BIGGER THAN IT LOOKS IN PIC.....I SHOULD HAVE PUT SOME THING NEXT TO IT...BEFORE I TOOK THA PIC :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 23 2010, 08:48 PM~18387798
> *thats it your fired lol how  do you get somany pics on one page ???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

[/quote]











HERE'S THA HUB 4 IT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 03:44 PM~18186925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 10:04 AM~18375052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  That chick either had pink panties on or them some bright pink lips i see..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 31 2010, 05:34 PM~18453161
> * That chick either had pink panties on or them some bright pink lips i see..
> *


 :biggrin: BOTH.....CAUSE THAT SHITS BRIGHT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

THA CRUIZE N BOOZE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS SOME OUT SIDE PIC'S FROM TODAY


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

no solow picnic i thought ya were going no hnicustoms no pedal scraperz???????


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18494207
> *no solow picnic i thought ya were going no hnicustoms no pedal scraperz???????
> *


i donno about anyone else but na i didn't go all my bikes are in pieces except for one.

i think low-life09 went, not sure if he made it though, how bout you did you take the trip to ny?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 5 2010, 08:19 PM~18494492
> *i donno about anyone else but na i didn't go all my bikes are in pieces except for one.
> 
> i think low-life09 went, not sure if he made it though, how bout you did you take the trip to ny?
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18494207
> *no solow picnic i thought ya were going no hnicustoms no pedal scraperz???????
> *


MAN....I HAD ALONG WEEK :uh: I HAD TO PUT ONE OF MY DOGS TO SLEEP FROM BEING OLD  THAS Y I HAVENT BEEN ON ALOT..AND YA I HAD THAT SHOW ALL PLANNED  SHIT GOT FUCKED UP...HOW WAS IT THO???? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 5 2010, 10:48 PM~18494720
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT U MADE IT....LOOKS LIKE U HAD SOME FUN :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Sep 5 2010, 10:19 PM~18494492
> *i donno about anyone else but na i didn't go all my bikes are in pieces except for one.
> 
> i think low-life09 went, not sure if he made it though, how bout you did you take the trip to ny?
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18497669
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 6 2010, 05:21 PM~18500456
> *GREAT U MADE IT....LOOKS LIKE U HAD SOME FUN :wow:
> *


YEAH HOMIE SOLOW GREAT PEOPLE N MET SOME PEOPLE FROM HERE LIKE MEEBA N LU DADDY N LOTS MORE HOMIE FROM NY!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Sep 6 2010, 07:42 PM~18500617
> *YEAH HOMIE SOLOW GREAT PEOPLE N MET SOME PEOPLE FROM HERE LIKE MEEBA N LU DADDY N LOTS MORE HOMIE FROM NY!
> *



thas kool......im pissed i missed out  next time tho


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 14 2010, 09:32 PM~18569231
> *ttt uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to tha mofuckin top uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some new pic's out side today


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Sep 21 2010, 06:23 PM~18624998
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

BACK IN MY HANDS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that fing sic bro 

heres the fire rat we are getting ready to build and a pic of the shoebox


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18706815
> *that fing sic bro
> 
> heres the fire rat we are getting ready to build and a pic of the shoebox
> ...


IS THAT A TRACKTOR GRILL....????OR THA O.G. ONE

THAT SHOE BOX IS OFF THA HOOK


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it the og grill the truck is like a 1.5 ton it hells big lol we are hiting up the fire depts around here trying to get a old helmet,water hose with tip and jacket lol 
thanks i got a lot of hours in to the body work it was chopped back in the late 80 and there was tons of filler on it the 1/4 panels are extended 14inch with a built in cont kit all molded in we also have the foxcraft skirts we notched the 1/4 to make them not stick out as much lot of work lol we had this kid paint it hes about 2hours away he sent them pic i cant wait to see it in person to see how good /bad we did


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 10:55 PM~18707014
> *it the og grill  the truck is like a 1.5 ton it hells big lol we are hiting up the fire depts around here trying to get a old helmet,water hose with tip and jacket lol
> thanks i got a lot of hours in to the body work it was chopped back in the late 80 and there was tons of filler on it  the 1/4 panels are extended 14inch  with a built in cont kit all molded in  we also have the foxcraft skirts we notched the 1/4 to make them not stick out as much lot of work lol we had this kid paint it hes about 2hours away he sent them pic i cant wait to see it in person to see how good /bad we did
> *


that was some fresh paint......looks great  i didnt know u were in to that stuff :wow: whole nother world write :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

man i love kustoms they the badss cars out then lowlows hahaha
am working on getting a 52 chevy call had a delay in his flight and just got back today from china
heres what it looks like now 








heres kinda what am looking to turn it in to ill add my own ideas to it also but give you an idea lol and diffrent color for sure lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 11:26 PM~18707492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see this car all the time :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

next time you see it can you take a few pics for me please and send them to me


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

wow.......i fuckin love kustoms....

for me...it goes...minitruckin,lowriding,kustoms,rats,rods,bobbers,funny cars,jolopy :thumbsup: did i miss any thing

but i fuckin hate imports :thumbsdown: 

but kustoms now.......whole nother world for me..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18707537
> *see this car all the time :biggrin:
> *


lucky basterd :biggrin: is that roof flaked .....or jus kandied???? :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Sep 30 2010, 09:34 PM~18707622
> *lucky basterd :biggrin: is that roof flaked .....or jus kandied???? :wow:
> *


yeah he is lol 
not sure on the roof 
its clean though 
cant wait to get something to play with lol 
once i have something to pour money in to ill be more motavited to get a real job lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you been in here mike??? lot of nice ones 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=86120


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 11:41 PM~18707721
> *yeah he is lol
> not sure on the roof
> its clean though
> ...


i here ya....ill tell ya..i got tha new baby now... :wow: im a car collector,bike collector,motor cycle collector.....and any thing i can get my hands on.....i go up tha block and see a bike or some thing in tha garbage :wow: im like.....up nother project :biggrin:  i realy got to stop :happysad: um gettin bad....like a addict to this shit :biggrin: it's had me 4 like 12 years now :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 30 2010, 11:45 PM~18707770
> *you been in here mike??? lot of nice ones
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=86120
> *



ooooooo ya  iv posted my fair shair in there :biggrin:   great topic....one of my fav's


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

always in there never seen anything from you maybe cus i dont look who posted the pic i just look at the pic lol 

yeah i been hooked for about 20 years to bike and cars of all kinda 
even longer lol i was rebuilding pinto motors for my uncles at 5 lol they use to race them at state fairs and shit lol 
whats really bad is i got my kids in to it and they come home and are like i seen this bike you want it lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 1 2010, 12:14 AM~18708062
> *always in there never seen anything from you maybe cus i dont look who posted the pic i just look at the pic lol
> 
> yeah i been hooked for about 20 years to bike and cars of all kinda
> ...


i jus look at tha pic's too :biggrin: 
and thas kool to be building so young    no one in my fams. are in to what were in to  niether was my pops :uh: but i picked it up alone....but my kids will love it.......hopefully :biggrin: 
but it will give ur kids some thing positive to put there money twords...and happy when thay see tha out come of it all     well worth tha time.....blood ,sweat,and tears


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.......................ttt  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 11 2010, 08:19 AM~18781999
> *ttt.......................ttt   uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2010, 09:22 AM~18782011
> *
> *



was good homie...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.......................TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 16 2010, 09:50 AM~18826120
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

gettin down to crunch tyme :biggrin: 


''ALADDIN''...........................COMIN SOON


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt...............ttt..................ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 22 2010, 11:15 PM~18885149
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



was up homie    :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt......t....t....t.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18896993
> *ttt......t....t....t.
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft mike :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18916899
> *ttmft mike :biggrin:
> *



was good homie.......how's life...     

it's almost a new month for me now.....so im back on my game


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GOT MY TWISTED SPRING IN ........THANX AGAIN SCHWINN1966


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......................HAPPY HALLOWEEN.......................

LAYITLOW   

H.N.I.C. & HNIC'S LADY


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

just a trunk lid we been working on


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

a pic with it on


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool the li'l ones power wheels be all decked out


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 8 2010, 05:16 PM~19018901
> *cool the li'l ones power wheels be all decked out
> *


 :biggrin:  

SO TO DAY IM UNDER MY WIFE'S ACCOUNT..... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: I POSTED A SICK PIC ON THE RANDOM PIC TOPIC...OF SOME MEAN BITCH ASSS  
GOT BANDED FOR 7-DAY'S :happysad: 

NOW I TRYED TO GO UNDER HNIC  AND WHEN I GO TO POST...IT SAY'S IT WILL GO THREW MODERATOR :angry: AND MY POST DONT GO THREW....

LAYITLOW...........IM FUCKIN ANGRY :angry: 

WHAT DO I DO......DO I START ANOTHER ACCOUNT ON THESE ***** MOTHER FUCKERS??????????

UM GETTIN READY TO SAY FUCK THIS ....WHAT DO I DO......WHO DO I CONTACT

IF THAS THA CASE I WILL GET THIS SITE BACK ONE WAY OR ANOTHER ......  

IF THIS IS NOT SETTLED 



H.N.I.C.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THANX SPOCK.........WILL SEE IF THIS WORKS :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Oct 20 2010, 11:12 AM~18860941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im diggin it.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 11 2010, 09:34 AM~19042059
> *THANX SPOCK.........WILL SEE IF THIS WORKS :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



ok........thanx spock   im under moderator for another few day's he said :happysad:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 11 2010, 11:19 AM~19042777
> *Im diggin it.
> *



thanx alot homie....

still needs some work..

paint,murals,plating,engraving.....

then im done...soon


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 11 2010, 03:59 PM~19044607
> *thanx alot homie....
> 
> still needs some work..
> ...


even then are they ever really done?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 11 2010, 07:26 PM~19046296
> *even then are they ever really done?
> *


i know write :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 12 2010, 07:53 AM~19050212
> *
> *


sup joe   u got any 20's yet :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

jus some up-dates of the full twister


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

some up-dates on the twisted spring    

now i still gotta shortin the thread on were those spike's are :uh: :biggrin: 

and spike the holes on the seat...

and i wanted to do a pair of bird-cage mirrors  

and this thing is done


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

im glad were almost done


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 15 2010, 08:38 PM~19076261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro very clean chrome


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 15 2010, 09:11 PM~19078065
> *looking good bro very clean chrome
> *


lil dusty :biggrin: but thanx bro  um gona take some crome polish to it when she's done


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

what we watch on the road :biggrin:    all day-every day


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

saw this under a parking garage in the B.X....


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

we were here last night


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

saw this in the mall today :uh: :biggrin: had to be some one that worked there... :happysad: in a kids candy store :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

saw this in the mall to


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

gia n peanut


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

jus some pic's of some stuff.....i was jus chillin in the gallery takin some shots


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice pix, the snow is a comin my friend soon enough


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

the high wheel


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

jus a kool pic


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 20 2010, 03:21 PM~19118997
> *nice pix, the snow is a comin my friend soon enough
> *


um already freezin :biggrin: :uh: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 20 2010, 03:22 PM~19119006
> *
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ju some shot's....   still puttin gangsta mufflers on ...more pic's later


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

clean shot of the fenders im going to use for the next project


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 20 2010, 03:52 PM~19119155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are those going on?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 20 2010, 03:56 PM~19119190
> *What are those going on?
> *


a full show 20'' im building soon......um jus collecting all the parts now...the rear fender u see there will be molded to the frame...and stuff like that


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 20 2010, 04:29 PM~19119366
> *a full show 20'' im building soon......um jus collecting all the parts now...the rear fender u see there will be molded to the frame...and stuff like that
> *


Excellent.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Nov 20 2010, 09:06 PM~19121141
> *Excellent.
> *


thanx....  we will keep ya posted


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

nother day :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

jus a old pic of my hopper im re-doin  soon


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 24 2010, 06:42 PM~19155906
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Nov 26 2010, 06:35 PM~19171022
> *TTT
> *


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top...............  

with a real old pic :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot i just rolled through evey single page of this topic. mike you gonna have to get a u-haul and bring all your bikes to one of the lolo shows out there. i bet ited take a whole row up at the show.


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Dec 5 2010, 11:53 PM~19250397
> *shoot i just rolled through evey single page of this topic. mike you gonna have to get a u-haul and bring all your bikes to one of the lolo shows out there. i bet ited take a whole row up at the show.
> *


u under stand yet :biggrin: and im slowly trying to finish every project  thanx for taking a good look  id say...more than half was found in the garbage :biggrin:  but yup...thas the plans...to rent a mini uhall...a do a full line up....10's 12's 16's 20's 24's 26''s....trikes,hoppers,pedal cars,scooters,motor cycles,we have all that shit  also...donks,lowriders,minitrucks,ratrods,kustoms,big series ,i deal with all that  but now im tryin to get a trailer for my s-10....this summer um gona tow it with the Denali...but the caprice has to stay home...um also tryin to sell my caprice now ...for some 28's    for the Denali


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt with this shit


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

to the top with this project     

our little girls 20'' lil' chicks  comin soon


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

sale pending  i hate selling shit :biggrin: 

this is the last shot i will have of this bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

N.Y. NOW...................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

GIA............in her new kicks


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some shot's


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

merry easter to you and the fam mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got a new display carpet....    now still working on interior


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 26 2010, 06:34 PM~19425018
> *merry easter to you and the fam mike
> *



:biggrin: u too brother


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my couple......before i jus sold my stingray


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

these frame are for sale..............


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 04:30 PM~19424995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M LIKING THAT SEAT.!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave: stuff should be in by friday or monday bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 3 2011, 03:02 PM~19490906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming along nice, looking great Mikey


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 3 2011, 04:35 PM~19491497
> *I'M LIKING THAT SEAT.!
> *


good lookin homie.....ill try to post some new pic's of it....the whole under bottom is button tuck too :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 3 2011, 06:29 PM~19492410
> *:wave: stuff should be in by friday or monday bro
> *


kool brother .......no worries...jus didnt know if it got lost in the snow :biggrin: 

kool... um here


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 3 2011, 11:51 PM~19495953
> *coming along nice, looking great Mikey
> *


thas a old pic......from drastic's  i had a few old one's but thay didnt down load :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some shot's of my rat......nothings changed


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 3 2011, 04:35 PM~19491497
> *I'M LIKING THAT SEAT.!
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so....iv been tallying up parts for GIA's 20''......here's some    

iv got the handle bars, support bars,down crown.....and some other parts at my gallery :wow: there not in the pic......ill take some new pic's when i pic them up  

but here's the starting of it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 06:40 PM~19425048
> *
> 
> 
> ...














the push bar will use


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jan 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19499718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looking good mikey, I like the direction your going with it, also those pedals are tight they kinda look familiar, hehe


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 01:05 PM~19499941
> *yo how do you have those headlights mounted to the wheel? I dont see any connections is it magic, lol
> looking good mikey, I like the direction your going with it, also those pedals are tight they kinda look familiar, hehe
> *


ya... :biggrin: the head light braces ur sayin??there bird cage light braces   

and ya....i was goin to go faced on her bike... but i got some real gangsta twisted parts for it so...thas the rough ill go....  keep it o.g. with the twisted..  my handle bars are sick....thay jus need to be sent out for crome n gold  i cant wait to see   

and ya.... dope pedals  not done yet


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some up-dates on some of my rats


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so this is what the push bar will look like


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:27 PM~19503625
> *ya... :biggrin: the head light braces ur sayin??there bird cage light braces
> 
> and ya....i was goin to go faced on her bike... but i got some real gangsta twisted parts for it so...thas the rough ill go....  keep it o.g. with the twisted..  my handle bars are sick....thay jus need to be sent out for crome n gold  i cant wait to see
> ...


lol, I was saying that about the pedals cause you got the gold twists from me, lol.

I guess you don't remember that hehe

keep  (smokin) lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is the steering wheel to her pedal car.....

i think i want to go all out with it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is her tail light mechanism.....ill ditch the guts....and put like 6 led's in side....to a switch


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 08:43 PM~19503801
> *lol, I was saying that about the pedals cause you got the gold twists from me, lol.
> 
> I guess you don't remember that hehe
> ...


i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19503904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you holding out on me focker, cop me another one of those hearts when you get a chance mike, that would be great on the rear fender of my lil girls 'SweetheartS' bike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:52 PM~19503930
> *i forgot :biggrin:
> *


my *****, lol we traded and sold so many things to each other in the last year, I forget some of them to.

we had our own private swap meet at one time, it felt like, lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 09:12 PM~19504169
> *you holding out on me focker, cop me another one of those hearts when you get a chance mike, that would be great on the rear fender of my lil girls 'SweetheartS' bike
> *


yo....i cant believe i scored these......there off my dogs stroller...i bought my dog a stroller for on the board walk...cause they dont allow pets on the board walk :uh: 
so thay came on the stroller... :biggrin: i took em ....iv never seen a nother set yet...  but if i do....ull be the 1st i let know  

um putin led's in them now...cause thay were reflectors :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 09:14 PM~19504198
> *my *****, lol we traded and sold so many things to each other in the last year, I forget some of them to.
> 
> we had our own private swap meet at one time, it felt like, lol
> *



hell ya.... :biggrin: and thas how it should be....every thing getting put to good use


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+Jan 4 2011, 10:53 PM~19505531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir :biggrin: 

did you ever use those moon twist bars yet?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 4 2011, 11:46 PM~19506377
> *ha, hell yea improvise, well if u find another dog stroller holla, lol
> yessir :biggrin:
> 
> ...


will do  

not yet...waiting for something good to put them on  :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 11:38 AM~19499758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 03:27 AM~19508278
> *nice frame  :biggrin:
> *


speaking of......u think u can get this kolor again......i got a little 10'' trike ill probly send to u....

um trying to bang out the little stuff she can ryde.......before it's too late ....and she get's big.........


so main priorities are... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

here daily pedal car has to be finished :wow: 

here full show pedal car to be finished :wow: 

then i want to do a 10'' ryder trike .....u will paint...

the high wheel will wait...
and my pot bike too :uh: :biggrin:  
and aladdin will wait :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sproket will be here on friday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 5 2011, 12:35 PM~19510059
> *sproket will be here on friday
> *


kool homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT...........GOOD MORNING...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some of my collection :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my typhoon.......20''

all O.G. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

??????? i dont know what the black one is????????

but it look a bit like my pixie :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

a radio flyer i raked out...now i jus gotta move the seat back a bit...and she's ready for paint


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

whats the code on the pixie  and lovin the rake bro  :thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is one out of my 6 strollers...jus waiting for a tear down :biggrin:    soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19536671
> *whats the code on the pixie  and lovin the rake bro  :thumbsup:
> *


ill find out in the morning...im layed out now chillin :biggrin:     but i got u tho...  sick rake tho :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

aight CQ are the magic letters


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 8 2011, 12:37 AM~19536749
> *aight CQ are the magic letters
> *



na... :biggrin: i think we went threw this :biggrin: ur b-day write?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 02:00 AM~19536945
> *na... :biggrin: i think we went threw this :biggrin: ur b-day write?
> *


yup


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 8 2011, 01:05 AM~19536983
> *yup
> *


ya....im on the look out for ya....that blue pixie's the same one we talked about... :biggrin:  it's so mint tho...i cant bare to take it apart :happysad: ill leave it O.G.   thas y i got that blue flake one i workin on soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ok........last time we will see this thing stock  the break down starts :wow: 

im building this as a stock ryder for my little girl....but all done up....

it goes in 3- pilles :biggrin: 

but enjoy these stock pic's :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ok........elspocks doin the paint :biggrin:   

so hill keep us posted on the fender and frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

speedy for the gold plating    2nd pile :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

3rd pile........the rims...

i will do my self...painted all wet glose white.....like thay came stock  and i will use the original tire...ill jus pinstripe a new white wall


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

the total break down


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

kool


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:28 AM~19537163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 8 2011, 01:38 AM~19537255
> *kool
> *


ya...im makin her a ryder...then ill finish up the others


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:39 AM~19537267
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: 

i gotta still pop them head cups out tho :wow: i forgot in that pic....know that.... :biggrin: i dont paint head cups....  put them shit's in the gold plated pile :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

the seat to it..... :wow: 

i dont know what im gona do yet...the pan will be gold plated...but i dont know what to go with :wow: ??????????u think i should do a sparkle like what came... :happysad: or ??????jus dif. kolor :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19537297
> *:yes:
> 
> i gotta still pop them head cups out tho :wow: i forgot in that pic....know that.... :biggrin: i dont paint head cups....  put them shit's in the gold plated pile :biggrin:
> *


what color we goin wit??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 01:49 AM~19537347
> *what color we goin wit??
> *



lazer pink...........heavy flake


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so this is the tail light assembly im using....for gia's daily pedal car...

i started work on it tonight...she will have a switch on her dash that lights her tails up...all led    more pic's soon


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so....heres the rest of the parts im going to use on gia's 20''....minus the lower fork bars,head light,rims,crome n gold plating...   

the handle bars will be gold spears,crome bars...there raw as hell now :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 01:20 AM~19537544
> *lazer pink...........heavy flake
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 02:43 AM~19537676
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:      thas it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some of my models.....

i built all the twisted parts on the yellow one  and did the body work and paint...yellow pearl


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

a 64 build frame off i did for my little girl.....  

all done by me  still not done yet.....need to put windows n shit back in   
i did a magenta hok...with silver flake  full interior...whole 9 :biggrin: 
what ya think


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some pedal car models i did for my little girl......

takin it to the top with this :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some more i did


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 11 2011, 07:18 PM~19568964
> *TTT
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 02:40 PM~19539969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: looks sweet


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

thanx homie's uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 8 2011, 12:43 AM~19537674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U WANA TRADE THE SISSY BARS FOR REGULAR TWISTED? :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 14 2011, 08:46 PM~19870262
> *U WANA TRADE THE SISSY BARS FOR REGULAR TWISTED? :biggrin:
> *


was good homie  
pm me a pic


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some little ones


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

been a cold one :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus a update on this


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some updates on this one too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some of the way this one's sittin write now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so the pink one behind ''leathal threat'' is how it started...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 24 2011, 10:48 AM~19948909
> *ttt :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 28 2011, 02:10 PM~19980420
> *:thumbsup: ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 7 2011, 04:53 PM~20036503
> *ttt
> *



ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 12:32 PM~20058791
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 14 2011, 07:57 PM~20090844
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some up-date's on ''gia's'' bike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 04:40 PM~20153039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: me likes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 25 2011, 02:47 PM~20178867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: me likes
> *



me too :biggrin: 

good fuckkin body work homie...

cant wait to send the other chit :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some update's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

goood morning layitlow :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus a kool pic      TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 3 2011, 09:58 AM~20247140
> *TTT
> *


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 1 2011, 09:46 PM~20239724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam iwant tha spring 2 bad you cant ride on it


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 16 2011, 06:41 PM~19886925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more piks of tha other one 2 the side


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just a kool local show we went to sunday  

it was a bit chilly so gia chilled in the stroller alot of the time...
but it was fun     

Belmont race track


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 4 2011, 10:42 AM~20254506
> *any more piks of tha other one 2 the side
> *



i got ya......gimmy a few  im building that one now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

STILL NOT DONE YET.... :biggrin: 

i got a reg. sissy bar,and all black ostrich and gator seat,black chain,black head light


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus a little some thing im workin on also


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 10 2011, 10:20 PM~20306746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Apr 4 2011, 10:39 AM~20254473
> *dam iwant tha spring 2 bad you cant ride on it
> *



straight show


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da frame today and had it media blasted already :biggrin: 
will be in color by thursday i hope :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 12 2011, 04:53 PM~20321386
> *got da frame today and had it media blasted already  :biggrin:
> will be in color by thursday i hope  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



real nice homie  and quick as a mofuka :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 13 2011, 03:54 PM~20329998
> *real nice homie  and quick as a mofuka :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

shined all the crome on this today.....and took it 4 a good ryde   

oct.1973  

im born in 83...
10 years older than me :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

What's the next step for Al' ??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 15 2011, 12:11 AM~20343091
> * What's the next step for Al' ??
> *



paint: elspock...body and rim dishes

fork: 2-tone and engraved....eddy's and speedy's

rear axle spears: gold plated .... speedy's

murals: taino

pinstripe: white walls new again

done!

 



now i jumped on this little trike quick for her so she can ride it real soon....then i hop back on the full show one  
hopefully in a few weeks she can ride her daily....the one im building now...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2011, 10:14 PM~20349169
> *paint:    elspock...body and rim dishes
> fork:  2-tone and engraved....eddy's  and speedy's
> 
> ...


hey thats me! :biggrin: yeah you should have da trike in about 10 days


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 15 2011, 11:01 PM~20349559
> *hey thats me!  :biggrin:  yeah you should have da trike in about 10 days
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some pedal car update's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some update's on my little girl's bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 11:20 AM~20372838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 19 2011, 12:20 PM~20372838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 19 2011, 12:52 PM~20373076
> *clean
> *


thanx homie...i wanted to keep it o.g. not too much...like bikes back in the day....still repin the twist and spears...um gona step it up to a og fork soon...some more plating


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 19 2011, 12:54 PM~20373091
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

put some work into mikes trike tonight. since it was da first decent night all week :uh: . 

sandblasted the fender at work getting it ready for some flake :wow: 






































did a lil welding and grindng here. god damn was it tight in there. my paws where too big. had to break some mixing sticks and use those to sand. 



















made a stand for it also so i can paint it. 











heres da special blend im doing for mike this shits gonna be crazy :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da trike FLAKED OUT. still needs clear and im gonna be redoing da caps in a diffrent color to break up da pink


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da pics wit 3 coats of clear. ill scuff and reclear monday to make sure i bury the flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

da homie detonater wanted me to take pics of da trike wit da flash so here yaw go.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 15 2011, 11:14 PM~20349169
> *paint:    elspock...body and rim dishes
> 
> fork:  2-tone and engraved....eddy's  and speedy's
> ...




:biggrin: niiiiiiiiice!!!! *G-NIUS *idea  héhéhé


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: fessshhhh paint bro...... wow! nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 23 2011, 01:10 AM~20400683
> *:wow: fessshhhh paint bro...... wow!  nice
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:30 PM~20399507
> *da homie detonater wanted me to take pics of da trike wit da flash so here yaw go.
> 
> 
> ...




no words :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 23 2011, 01:08 AM~20400674
> *:biggrin: niiiiiiiiice!!!! G-NIUS idea  héhéhé
> *



yup


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hincustoms trike freshly flaked out :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 23 2011, 12:10 PM~20402421
> *
> 
> 
> ...




looks great .....     some sun shot's  

my wife love's it....and gia's watching the video ....but i wonder what her reaction is when it's put to gether....her 1st trike :biggrin: um gona play the video when it's put to gether and she will put 2 and 2 to gether :biggrin: 

thanx alot homie once again


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

jus some kool pic's of my little one in her newest addition :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

was nice today so i brought out the 20''s    1st time out in the sun 4 the pink one

new name: a.k.a. ''FAIRY DUST''


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

SOME MORE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20402701
> *looks great .....        some sun shot's
> 
> my wife love's it....and gia's watching the video ....but i wonder what her reaction is when it's put to gether....her 1st trike :biggrin: um gona play the video when it's put to gether and she will put 2 and 2 to gether :biggrin:
> ...



TTMFT....... 

:wow: Damn Spock, that paint is lookin crazy sparkley,  I love it! :biggrin: 

Kinda the same color as a pair of shoes I have....Exactly what i was lookin for to be the perfect paint job! :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2011, 01:44 PM~20440137
> *TTMFT.......
> 
> :wow: Damn Spock, that paint is lookin crazy sparkley,    I love it!  :biggrin:
> ...


thank you glad you liked it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Apr 28 2011, 01:44 PM~20440137
> *TTMFT.......
> 
> :wow: Damn Spock, that paint is lookin crazy sparkley,    I love it!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 04:47 PM~20441386
> *thank you glad you liked it  :biggrin:
> *



it's gona be nice put together   i gota figure the kolor sceme on the wheels still..i wonder if a nice cream would go...or a off white :wow: but 1st i gota see it and match it up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so here's how she sit's today cool.gif cool.gif cool.gif


A.K.A. ''FAIRY DUST''

1975 SCHWINN ....LIL' CHICKS cool.gif

OWNER: GIA HOLAND

BUILDER: H.N.I.C. ''HOLAND'S NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS''

RIMS: O.G. 180 WARREN WONGS

PAINT -N- BODY : SPOCK

LAZER CUT : SYKED 1

PLATER: SPEEDY'S METAL FINISH [ SOON ]

CLUB : EXPENSIVE HABITS LOWRIDER FAMILY.

SPECIAL THANX: MOM AND DAD , LAYITLOW , AND WHO EVER HELPED ALONG THE WAY wink.gif cool.gif


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

kool tank i got over the week end :biggrin:    for an up coming project...












for this


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 8 2011, 09:14 AM~20506889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da tank flaked out by itself wit da flat black frame :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:46 AM~20506987
> *da tank flaked out by itself wit da flat black frame  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



flat black frame
flat black tank/toxic green and white pin stripping
toxic green wheels
toxic green metal flake seat/white flake
toxic green light up skull valve caps
gloss black motor/toxic green accessories
thick nice white wall tire's :biggrin: 

but ur idea is sick....and would look great..
:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got 2 jars of sunburst ready when u are


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 11:17 PM~20511401
> *got 2 jars of sunburst ready when u are
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: nice...im still tryin to find u the write fade....
but fuck it...fade towards the front ...from the bird cage to the neck  
so whole thing that sunberst...and fade the front like tangerine...or some thing


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 9 2011, 02:54 PM~20515068
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: nice...im still tryin to find u the write fade....
> but fuck it...fade towards the front ...from the bird cage to the neck
> so whole thing  that sunberst...and fade the front like tangerine...or some thing
> *


got me some candy today :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

bad assssss


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change  . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 12:40 AM~20575655
> *sprayed some candy purple on the pink trike to break up da pink. used just a lil bit to give it a subtle change   . ill take better pics tomorrow wit da clear on it.
> 
> 
> ...



very nice homie     cant wait to see :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 18 2011, 04:52 PM~20579946
> *very nice homie        cant wait to see :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


will be out to you on friday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2011, 04:56 PM~20579983
> *will be out to you on friday
> *



tomorrow??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2011, 07:39 PM~20588395
> *tomorrow??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2011, 10:25 PM~20589760
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

found this today in the garbage :uh:      

same as my little girls 20 inch im workin on now      

i didnt look up the year yet...i just found it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 21 2011, 09:34 AM~20598436
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dec. 1980


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WE TOOK THE SICK CRUISE LAST NIGHT     JUST SOME BIKES THAT WERE THERE  AND SOME BEERS AND GOOD FOOD TOO.....

THANX TO SIC KUSTOMS FOR EVERYTHING.....GREAT FOOD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some strollers i got to work on     im slowly placing things around ...getting things together


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this im still building up at the moment...i got stalled out cause i moved to a new space    but im slowly getting parts up together


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i just added the blue lil' chics    to the collection


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just some project stuff layin around


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some sick flake shots     im starting the build up on the pixie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just another flake shot


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got my little girls trike back today...from spock


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so this is the fabric im going to do on her seat     

pearl white gator


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is the build up...    

all the white parts u see will be powder coated white..

rims white

with some fresh painted white walls

pearl white gator seat


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

found another pixie today :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

im on y 3rd


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

found this today to    nothing special but i think i might put a springer front end on it.. :wow: :wow: go racing maybe :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

still got stuff to do to this :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my wifes new shifter


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2011, 09:35 PM~20648921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These lil fuckers are addicting!! :wow: I got 2 plus 3 frames :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 28 2011, 09:30 PM~20648881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 28 2011, 10:20 PM~20649079
> *These lil fuckers are addicting!! :wow: I got 2 plus 3 frames :happysad:
> *


i dont have a lil' tiger yet tho :uh: there hard for me to find :happysad: i dont know y

i had one back in the day...when i was 15-16..it was missing the rims...and handle bars..
i lost the frame moving around from house to house :uh: but just recently i found the chain gard...but i sold it :wow: 

but those pixie's are addictive


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 29 2011, 12:12 AM~20649533
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i dont like this new forum set up.........:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

i dont know how to post pic's now that shit was changed up


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

got my 8's last night...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my shit on 8's at e-town


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ok........

so iv been real busy the past month iv sold my 3-wheeler motor cycle.....and iv sold my capricethat's the downs..im down to my bobber,s-10,and denali 

the up's...u see here..and some more

but any way...here's how my shit sit's now6 t.v.'s.....and 8's

more to come


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i started body counting these....fork is being bent o.g. now...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> i started body counting these....fork is being bent o.g. now...


i wanna see how those forks turn out ................and that front wheel is sick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

surferboy-870 said:


> i wanna see how those forks turn out ................and that front wheel is sick!!!!!!!!!!



ill keep u updated:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looking good mike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so i finished the rear wheel last night











and this is the down crown for aladdin.....soon:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some of my Schwinn's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i started some work on the wheelsrestoring original tire:thumbsup:

more to come on this one


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

it was a 100 today:biggrin:so hot...so i pulled out the s-10 from hibernating:thumbsup:it's going to the shop tomorrow...getting some sick shit done...ill keep ya up dated

but here she sits with the denalimy 1st pic's with them both together:thumbsup:looks sick:biggrin:i just wish i still had my caprice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hnicustoms said:


> i started body counting these....fork is being bent o.g. now...


looking good brotha!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> it was a 100 today:biggrin:so hot...so i pulled out the s-10 from hibernating:thumbsup:it's going to the shop tomorrow...getting some sick shit done...ill keep ya up dated
> 
> but here she sits with the denalimy 1st pic's with them both together:thumbsup:looks sick:biggrin:i just wish i still had my caprice


looks good mike very nice the pickup looks like a micro machine next to that big gmc


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> looks good mike very nice the pickup looks like a micro machine next to that big gmc


it does look micro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> looking good brotha!!


still workin on this one:nicoderm:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just some new one's of my wheels on:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt.....it's been a wile ....but im back with new shit...in a min.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I see u survived da hurricane :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

elspock84 said:


> I see u survived da hurricane :h5:


i got some pic's coming soon...iv been having problems with my laptop....but im back in bus. now


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

the aftermath....

i got some more pic's


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some more


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

to the top


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

this is the latest on thissome new powder coated parts in...coming together slowly


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

went for a nice cruise the other day..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

i thought id show some pic's of these...wicked fun,wicked fast..
the black one's a rock crawler,and the primer one is a desard truck baja rally stylesick


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

just had these powder coated to
24'' 346....amsterdam

tire's are great white's,346 amsterdam...
thill be laced up soon


white spokes,green hubs,stainless nipples


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

it's been a wile...since iv been on..but never had time to post at all..iv been at this body shop job for about 9 months ...new baby boy coming along now thats due july..and my little girl thats 2 now...belive me my eye's have been falling out my head ...but im slowlly getting tha hang of it all..iv had alot on my plate ..but my family and lowriding is all i know..it's been about 9 months since iv posted...thats a wile for me..but i feel im back now...with projects,builds,and more dreams..and i have a new one coming so he will be intergrated as well in to the lowrider life style...i would realy like to thank all layitlow and all the people on here that have inspired and helped me to be were im at now..

but any way it's 2012 ....so more stuff to come

H.N.I.C.


pics coming soon


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

hnicustoms said:


> it's been a wile...since iv been on..but never had time to post at all..iv been at this body shop job for about 9 months ...new baby boy coming along now thats due july..and my little girl thats 2 now...belive me my eye's have been falling out my head ...but im slowlly getting tha hang of it all..iv had alot on my plate ..but my family and lowriding is all i know..it's been about 9 months since iv posted...thats a wile for me..but i feel im back now...with projects,builds,and more dreams..and i have a new one coming so he will be intergrated as well in to the lowrider life style...i would realy like to thank all layitlow and all the people on here that have inspired and helped me to be were im at now..
> 
> but any way it's 2012 ....so more stuff to come
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON UR LIL ONE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hnicustoms said:


> it's been a wile...since iv been on..but never had time to post at all..iv been at this body shop job for about 9 months ...new baby boy coming along now thats due july..and my little girl thats 2 now...belive me my eye's have been falling out my head ...but im slowlly getting tha hang of it all..iv had alot on my plate ..but my family and lowriding is all i know..it's been about 9 months since iv posted...thats a wile for me..but i feel im back now...with projects,builds,and more dreams..and i have a new one coming so he will be intergrated as well in to the lowrider life style...i would realy like to thank all layitlow and all the people on here that have inspired and helped me to be were im at now..
> 
> but any way it's 2012 ....so more stuff to come
> 
> ...


like i said in your other topic, congrats with the new unborn bro, I wish nothing but the best for your lady and the baby on the delivery. God bless and keep pumping them out mikey, it's healthy for ya and keeps ya in shape too.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

INKEDUP said:


> CONGRATS ON UR LIL ONE



thanx alot bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> like i said in your other topic, congrats with the new unborn bro, I wish nothing but the best for your lady and the baby on the delivery. God bless and keep pumping them out mikey, it's healthy for ya and keeps ya in shape too.


thanx brother ..means alot:nicoderm:hows ur project going..how the army treatin u,hows the fam doin??wish the wife a happy mothers day from us


----------

